# San Valentino di lacrime



## Andrea (14 Febbraio 2010)

Un caro saluto a tutti, traditi e traditori, vittime e carnefici in questo meccanismo perverso che non lascia nè vincitori nè vinti, ma dolore, rabbia, ali spezzate, 
cuscini bagnati di lacrime ed un senso di marcio, come su un vecchio muro scrostato e coperto di muffa.
nessuno dubiterà dal mio incipit che io vada ad ingrossare le fila dei traditi ed in effetti, amiche e amici, distanti compagni di sventura, è proprio così.
ho 35 anni, sono un uomo quindi, un uomo fragile nei sentimenti e che da poco, come un bimbo, guardando dentro di sè, sta scoprendo con rinnovata sorpresa e un 
fanciullesco entusiasmo le intense emozioni che la vita, la mia vita, mi dà l'occasione di provare.
Lei mi ha raccattato da un letto, in cui ero sprofondato, mi ha insegnato a vivere e ad amare. 9 anni e mezzo fa.
ricordo solo quanto fossi felice, io, che fino ad allora non avevo mai conosciuto l'amore ricambiato. Ma non fui onesto con lei, inventadomi una storia precedente e 
raccontando, di quella storia, episodi mai esistiti. Pur sapendo, cosa disgustosa, che neanche lei, era mai stata innamorata.
Solo dopo 7 anni di storia bellissima, trovai il coraggio di dirglielo. Così sommessamente come se nulla fosse, sperando di essere capito in tutte le mie vergogne, 
avendo più paura che lei non mi vedesse più uomo in quanto senza esperienze, piuttosto che degli effetti di quell'inganno, una enorme bugia, un tradimento.
un tradimento, in cui confessai, che non c'era stata nessun altra, che in 26 anni di vita, nonostante io avessi cercato l'amore a braccia aperte, nessuna ragazza mi 
diede nemmeno una carezza per pietà. oggi dopo 2 anni di terapia ho anche capito che quei brutti attacchi di panico avuti a 20 anni erano dovuti a questo.
Lei ci rimase molto male. Ed io anche.
qualcosa si spezzò. un crack di cui io non udì il rumore, ma di cui oggi vedo gli effetti.
il settimo e l'ottavo anno trascorsero con diversi scossoni, ma la bilancia pendeva sempre verso l'amore. anche se lei spesso lamentava noia ed io, sentendomi in 
colpa, riuscivo a volte ad essere brillante a volte meno.
l'ottavo anno si chiuse in modo un po' incerto, il nono si aprì con una pausa di riflessione.
non so più se ti amo. bum, mazzata. 
Andai a vivere in soggiorno, separati in casa, una casa di 40 mq.
una camera a testa, lei sempre in chat, io che facevo di tutto per farmi notare, ma silenziosamente, in modo da non invadere la sua richiesta di separarci.
poi la luce!!! anche se era uscita con un altro, che chiamerò PDM (non sono le sue iniziali), con cui chattava spesso.
un caffè, la prima volta poi un'altra volta lui la accompagnò in stazione. stop.
ah, scusate, dicevo, poi la luce!!!.
Una sera, venne da me in soggiorno e piangendo insieme, lei mi disse che ero tutto per lei e che nessuno poteva reggere il confronto con me: bello, simpatico, 
intelligente. Sììììììììììììììììììììììììì. Ero di nuovo in pista, ero di nuovo felice. mi ripromisi che non l'avrei più persa.
in quel periodo, grazie all'analisi, avevo capito molte cose, di me, di lei, di noi, degli altri.
il nono anno per me andò alla grande. Lei sempre di corsa per un lavoro che però andava, io ho frenato molto sul mio lavoro, che sì andava, ma che mi aveva sempre 
assorbito troppo, vacanze in Sardegna con gli amici, capodanno (questo del 2010) a Torino con gli amici, a baciarsi e a dirsi ti amo.
Sul versante sessuale eravamo ancora un po' così e così, ma io, ignaro e stupido ottimista, pensai si potesse risolvere.
Poi il fatto. anzi come tutti i fatti c'è sempre l'antefatto.
A capodanno, tra un bacio, un ballo e un mojito, alle 00.04 arriva uno squillo di PDM (o era una telefonata) avevo io il suo telefono in mano perchè stavo facendo 
delle fotografie. Lei mi rassicura 'che cazzo vuole questo' ed io 'ma è quello della chat?' lei 'si, ma non ti preoccupare' etc etc. Ed io non mi preoccupai. Ma a chi 
si telefona alle 00.04 a capodanno? non si chiama forse la prima o la seconda persona più importante?
vabbè, chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso. ed io non piansi, ma mi fidai, feci il contrario di quello che avrei dovuto.
Fino al 15 gennaio tutto ok. poi....
vado nell'ordine:
1) grande litigata perchè siamo troppo disorganizzati a pulire casa
2) lei vuole un'altra pausa
3) stavolta va via lei in un alloggio messole a disposizione da un nostro amico
io, non capisco, ma accetto 'se ne hai bisogno, è giusto così, io, sappi, che ti amo'
Va via ma da subito mi chiama 6 o 7 volte al giorno, vuole che ci vediamo su skype.... le dico 'ma allora torna'...
e arriviamo, finalmente, al giorno ICS lunedi 8 febbraio 2010.
io la invito, nella nostra casa, per una cenetta romantica. esco tardi dal lavoro, quasi mi ammazzo in moto per arrivare al supermercato, spesa, via a casa a cucinare. 
ero tutto felice, mi sentivo che anche questa pausa potevamo superarla.
Cenetta, due chiacchiare davanti alla TV sul divano, lei non ha molta voglia di parlare, anzi ad un certo punto accende il computer (con me sempre sul chi va là per 
paura dei chattatori) poi torna sul divano, le viene sonno e va a dormire....alle 22.40. io rimango male, avrei voluto, fare l'amore, ma rimango anche male per la 
distanza che sento in lei.
Sicchè faccio quello che uno non dovrebbe mai fare. Apro la sua email. FINE!!!!!!

PDM che le scrive.....insomma capisco tutto.
Vado di là e le sparo.
Scherzo!!
Vado di là, la sveglio, mi incazzo, le urlo di andarsene via, lei confessa, piange, scena da manuale. E in più la mazzata finale, sebbene a spizzichi e bocconi, si vedevano da un anno.
Dico 1 anno.
Cioè dalla prima pausa di riflessione. Ebbene sì.....CORNUTO e pure cogli.one, le vacanze in Sardegna, il capodanno e tutto il resto, ho cancellato ieri SMS in cui mi 
dice ti amo, ma cosa ho vissuto di vero?
Arrivo all'epilogo, il giorno dopo, (io sono stato a casa dal lavoro per tutta la settimana....anzi a letto) lei è pure un po' incazzata, non sa più se mi ama, dice 
che probabilmente non la amo più nemmeno io, che PDM (di cui non è innamorata per niente...lui si invece) le ha dato quella vicinanza affettiva che io non le do più.
Insomma ora vi scrivo da quel letto da cui lei mi aveva pescato, ricordate, si? che è a casa dei miei genitori.
Lei è a casa nostra, siamo in pausa di riflessione. Tuttavia nonostante tutto, lei continua a cercarmi, sms e telefonate, a cui io rispondo.
Dalla mia vecchia cameretta, sono qui ad aspettare, non so cosa. A volte che mi passi il dolore del tradimento, a volte che lei mi dica che mi ama, a volte di morire, 
a volte di svoltare pagina.....non lo so, oggi dopo più di due anni di analisi, mi sento più forte, ma questo dolore è un acido che brucia lo stomaco.
Oggi è San Valentino, ma l'amore che tanti festeggiano felici e pieni di speranza, e di cui, purtroppo sono ancora intriso, mi ha ucciso. Io sono morto e se e quando 
supererò questa cosa non sarò più quello di prima.
Vi saluto e abbraccio tutti quelli che, come me, oggi piangono e sono terrorizzati dal domani. A cui chiedo almeno che mi dicesse cosa fare.
p.s. PDM (che per chi non l'avesse capito è l'acronimo di Pezzo Di Merda) è sposato ha una bimba ed oggi, probabilmente, starà festeggiando tranquillamente il san 
valentino con la moglie, mandando sms alla mia ex.
Baci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2010)

San Valentino è una festa che fa schifo e questo è un fatto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea sei già in terapia e qui è ...terapia di gruppo (scherzo).
Il tradimento è quello che descrivi tu: non sapere, non poter più credere che sia vero quello che si è vissuto. 
Un anno è meglio di anni..
Non capisco perché tu dai tanta importanza ad avere inventato all'inizio una storia precedente per "darti un tono", credo che non c'entri nulla con gli eventi successivi.
So che ci sono persone che credono che sia importante avere esperienze come se ci fosse un numero standard dopo il quale si incontra la persona giusta. Non penso proprio che sia cos', ma che, se questo accade, è perché si è maturati anche attraverso quelle esperienze,ma non le credo indispensabili.
Se tu sentivi di volere lei questo contava.
Però racconti la cronologia dei ripensamenti di lei e il tuo essere sempre disponibile, non racconti come funzionava il rapporto.
La tua disponibilità non può essere stata interpretata da lei come "una ne ho trovata" e me la tengo comunque?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea, un pò meno romanticismo e un pò più di determinazione...continuare a chiederti cosa vuole davvero lei quando TU per primo non lo sai...a cosa porta?

Non puoi costringerla ad amarti ( e dalle scene che descrivi direi che c'è rimasto ben poco da parte sua) e non è certo con comportamenti tipo "fai pure, va, torna, chiama quando vuoi...tanto io ci sono sempre" che l'aiuterai a decidersi a tuo favore....:sonar:


----------



## Andrea (14 Febbraio 2010)

Ciao Persa/Ritrovata.
Il rapporto andava maluccio prima della prima pausa. Ma dopo 8 anni vissuti quasi sempre convivendo è abbastanza fisiologico, penso io, che ci siano dei problemi, sta nella maturità, nella capacità e nella voglia di affrontarli della coppia il riuscire a superare queste crisi.

Crisi fatta da abitudine, da un po' di monotonia, dal non essere così attenti come all'inizio. Io ho sempre pensato che bisogna mettersi in gioco, ed è per questo che ho anche intrapreso l'analisi, per risolvere i miei problemi e non riversarli su di lei. Anche lei ha fatto il suo percorso.

Però cara amica, quello che mi ha spiazzato e che se fossero stati quei problemi la causa della fine, la nostra storia sarebbe dovuta finire dopo la prima pausa e non adesso dopo un anno dove uno si impegna e l'altro da un lato sembra apprezzare e dall'altro tradisce.

Io ho le mie colpe per il fatto che ci fossero dei problemi, colpe che divido al 50 % con lei.

Ma se si ama tutto si sorpassa, mi chiedo se si possa amare a capodanno e non amare più 15 giorni dopo....

e mi chiedo, soprattutto, perchè dicesse di amarmi se poi c'era l'altro.

infine hai ragione a dire che il mio comportamento possa aver fatto pensare 'una ne ho trovata e me la tengo comunque' e sono certo che lei lo pensi, tuttavia io la amo ancora oggi e sento che se ho aspettato atteso, affrontato, l'ho fatto perchè ho sempre creduto in noi.

Non so se ti ho risposto, il dolore mi annebbia.


----------



## Andrea (14 Febbraio 2010)

Ciao Fedifrago, so che hai ragione, ma io fino a 7 giorni fa sapevo perfettamente cosa volevo. Lei!!!
Il tradimento mi ha spiazzato e vivo su un'altalena dove l'amore e la rabbia mi fanno pensare di volerla e non volerla.

Scusa se traduco quello che mi vuoi dire, ma è solo per capire se ho capito.
Tu mi dici di chiudere, di non sentirla e vederla più e poi vedere quello che succede? ti non essere così aperto a lei?

sto facendo la parte dello zerbino?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> Ciao Persa/Ritrovata.
> Il rapporto andava maluccio prima della prima pausa. Ma dopo 8 anni vissuti quasi sempre convivendo è abbastanza fisiologico, penso io, che ci siano dei problemi, sta nella maturità, nella capacità e nella voglia di affrontarli della coppia il riuscire a superare queste crisi.
> 
> Crisi fatta da abitudine, da un po' di monotonia, dal non essere così attenti come all'inizio. Io ho sempre pensato che bisogna mettersi in gioco, ed è per questo che ho anche intrapreso l'analisi, per risolvere i miei problemi e non riversarli su di lei. Anche lei ha fatto il suo percorso.
> ...


Io credo che lei ti voglia molto bene e che volesse amarti.
L'altro era un'evasione e una prova per capire se con un altro poteva provare le stesse cose e cose diverse.
Non siete ragazzini e i momenti di passaggio in un rapporto ci sono, momenti in cui si deve decidere cosa si vuole fare del futuiro, se deve essere vissuto insieme e se si deve costruire una famiglia.
Lei ha affrontato tutto con una vigliaccheria che non è rara. Ha cercato confronti e conforto.
Ma sembra che l'abbia fatto cercando di ritrovare ragioni per stare con te.
Ora tocca a te scegliere e vedere se vuoi lei o no.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> Ciao Fedifrago, so che hai ragione, ma io fino a 7 giorni fa sapevo perfettamente cosa volevo. Lei!!!
> Il tradimento mi ha spiazzato e vivo su un'altalena dove l'amore e la rabbia mi fanno pensare di volerla e non volerla.
> 
> Scusa se traduco quello che mi vuoi dire, ma è solo per capire se ho capito.
> ...


In parte si, anche perchè non puoi, dopo le ripetute crisi, rimanere spiazzato dallo scoprire che lei che vedevi indecisa, chattara etc etc abbia un altro o per lo meno pensi a qualche alternativa a te...

Hai detto che entrambi avete fatto un percorso di terapia...a cosa ha portato? vi siete confrontati sui risultati?

Ultima domanda (per ora...)....dopo 9 anni insieme vi sarete confrontati sull'avere o meno dei figli....risultato?


----------



## Andrea (14 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In parte si, anche perchè non puoi, dopo le ripetute crisi, rimanere spiazzato dallo scoprire che lei che vedevi indecisa, chattara etc etc abbia un altro o per lo meno pensi a qualche alternativa a te...
> 
> Hai detto che entrambi avete fatto un percorso di terapia...a cosa ha portato? vi siete confrontati sui risultati?
> 
> Ultima domanda (per ora...)....dopo 9 anni insieme vi sarete confrontati sull'avere o meno dei figli....risultato?


Non voglio dire che sia giusto per tutti, tuttavia sebbene ci fossero tanti segnali ho sempre pensato che tutto si potesse superare. Lei mi rassicrava sulle chattate, la crisi sembrava essere superata.....col senno di poi, tuttavia, non ti posso dare torto.

La terapia era analisi individuale e non di coppia, i risultati erano individuali e più che risultati direi che erano delle maggiori consapevolezze, che, sì, abbiamo spesso condiviso.

Per quanto riguarda i figli eravamo entrambi per il no.
Ultimamente stavamo cambiando idea, a volte abbiamo anche parlato sul quando, ma sempre consapevoli che dovevamo prima rimetterci sui binari giusti, vista la scelta importante.


----------



## Andrea (14 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che lei ti voglia molto bene e che volesse amarti.
> L'altro era un'evasione e una prova per capire se con un altro poteva provare le stesse cose e cose diverse.
> Non siete ragazzini e i momenti di passaggio in un rapporto ci sono, momenti in cui si deve decidere cosa si vuole fare del futuiro, se deve essere vissuto insieme e se si deve costruire una famiglia.
> Lei ha affrontato tutto con una vigliaccheria che non è rara. Ha cercato confronti e conforto.
> ...


Tuttavia è proprio lei che dice oggi che non sa se mi ama.
In situazione normale proverei a riconquistarla, ma dopo la triste scoperta, non posso essere io a riconquistare, non ha senso.

Forse come dice Fedifrago l'unica cosa è chiudere e vedere se con il tempo ci si ritroverà, magari con le ferite richiuse, più tranquilli, per capire se esiste ancora amore per legarci ancora.

Quanto è dura. mentre scrivo queste cose ho il telefono qui di fianco e spero che mi chiami.

Non mi criticate, mi sento già un debole per tutto questo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> Tuttavia è proprio lei che dice oggi che non sa se mi ama.
> In situazione normale proverei a riconquistarla, ma dopo la triste scoperta, non posso essere io a riconquistare, non ha senso.
> 
> Forse come dice Fedifrago l'unica cosa è chiudere e vedere se con il tempo ci si ritroverà, magari con le ferite richiuse, più tranquilli, per capire se esiste ancora amore per legarci ancora.
> ...


 Speravo che rispondessi che, visto come sono andate le cose, tu non la vuoi perché non ti fidi non solo che non ti tradisca più, ma che sappia quel che vuole...


----------



## giobbe (14 Febbraio 2010)

*Andrea*

Hai fatto bene a separarti dopo aver scoperto il tradimento. Non c'era altro da fare.
 Forse ti era venuto il dubbio di poter riparare l'aereo in volo (continuare a convivere e recuperare il rapporto in quanto la tua fidanzata chattava con l'altro): pessima idea, la separazione è la miglior soluzione.
 Hai una bassa autostima. La storia inventata ne è la prova.
 Capisco il tuo desiderio di raccontare la verità, di mettere le cose in chiaro, di volersi mostrare per quello che veramente si è. È un modo per non conservare segreti, per vivere la comunione, una più completa intimità della coppia. È un atto di amore, non credo sia responsabile della crisi successiva.
 Tu l'ami, lei non sa se ti ama.
 Eri innamorato perso, stavi in fila con i disillusi, lei ti ha raccolto come un gatto e ti ha portato con se.
 Per te questo amore potrà durare per la vita intera perché ha avuto un inizio travolgente.
 Bisogna vedere sei lei era innamorata di te oppure era solo lusingata dalle attenzioni che riceveva da un ragazzo innamorato cotto. Purtroppo ci sono persone che amano solo se stesse.
 Adesso non puoi farci niente, puoi solo aspettare. La palla ce l'ha lei, lei deve prendere una decisione.
 Forza e coraggio.
 Un consiglio: al prossimo amore grande è meglio che ti sposi e costruisci una famiglia perché il tempo passa inesorabilmente.


----------



## lillebe. (14 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> Tuttavia è proprio lei che dice oggi che non sa se mi ama.
> In situazione normale proverei a riconquistarla, ma dopo la triste scoperta, non posso essere io a riconquistare, non ha senso.
> 
> Forse come dice Fedifrago l'unica cosa è chiudere e vedere se con il tempo ci si ritroverà, magari con le ferite richiuse, più tranquilli, per capire se esiste ancora amore per legarci ancora.
> ...


caro Andrea
ho letto la tua storia e sotto moltissimi aspetti somiglia alla mia.
Però ti vorrei far notare e solo per farti stare meglio, che c'è di peggio.
La falsità e l ipocrisia fanno sempre male senza dubbio, il nostro tempo 
dedicato con amore e totalmente ignorato come se nulla valesse , lo so.
Pensa che io, dopo aver scoperto il suo tradimento che durava da tre anni, e aver creduto al fatto che mi amava ho accettato ( felicissima) di fare un altro bimbo, ne abbiamo già due.
Ebbene, ho avuto problemi durante la gravidanza, due mesi in ospedale, bambino perduto e un mese dopo scopro che lui in quel periodo le scriveva in email Dell Inferno che stava passando!!!!
Come vedi non c'è mai fine al peggio.

Ma la vita è bella e vale sempre la pena di essere vissuta, 
renderla ancor più bella dipende da noi.
Non mollare mai.


----------



## lillebe. (14 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> caro Andrea
> ho letto la tua storia e sotto moltissimi aspetti somiglia alla mia.
> Però ti vorrei far notare e solo per farti stare meglio, che c'è di peggio.
> La falsità e l ipocrisia fanno sempre male senza dubbio, il nostro tempo
> ...




Ah dimenticavo!!!
Da quei fatti son trascorsi altri tre anni e adesso ci stiamo
separando . Altro tempo perso, dedicato a una persona che diceva di 
amarmi con tutto se stesso ma che con i fatti ha dimostrato esattamente
il contrario. 
Io non ho voluto compromessi  e non voglio più sprecare la mia vita.
Dipende da te, pensa bene cosa vuoi.


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Ah dimenticavo!!!
> Da quei fatti son trascorsi altri tre anni e adesso ci stiamo
> separando . Altro tempo perso, dedicato a una persona che diceva di
> amarmi con tutto se stesso ma che con i fatti ha dimostrato esattamente
> ...


Scusa lillebe, (forse l'hai gia' detto, non ricordo ) ma la storia con il tuo amante quanto tempo e' durata?


----------



## Brady (14 Febbraio 2010)

ciao Andrea
anche io trovo molte similitudini tra quanto è successo a te e a me.
In particolare nell'atteggiamento delle nostre rispettive compagne che ad un certo punto sembrano manifestare tanta confusione sul piano sentimentale, ma allo stesso tempo mettono in atto tradimenti e doppi giochi che sembrano nascere più da una freddezza e da una chiarezza di intento. Ovvero quello di godersi la propria libertà e di prendersi ciò che vogliono, il meglio di due uomini e di due stili di vita (il compagno fisso e l'amante).
Finora non ho mai espresso giudizi così duri su mia moglie, perché come te anch'io provo ancora molto amore per lei nonostante tutto (e nel mio caso noi siamo ancora insieme).
Ma trovare gli stessi comportamenti in qualcuno che non conosco, la tua compagna. mi ha fatto vedere le cose in maniera forse più lucida e obiettiva. Dovresti provarci anche tu, aiuta molto anche sul piano dell'autostima.
Purtroppo non ho molti altri consigli da darti in quanto io ci sono ancora dentro in pieno come te. Posso solo esprimerti la mia solidarietà. 
Fatti forza.
Brady


----------



## lillebe. (14 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa lillebe, (forse l'hai gia' detto, non ricordo ) ma la storia con il tuo amante quanto tempo e' durata?


La mia storia è durata circa un anno ma lui non era della mia città e ci vedevamo molto di rado. Ma avevamo un rapporto molto intenso tutti i giorni.
Condividevo più con lui che con mio marito. Sono stata travolta dalla passione e mi sono ritrovata completamente innamorata di lui.
Non dicevo più " ti amo" a mio marito
ero distante 
ero splendida e bellissima
tutti segnali che lui non ha colto, come io non ho colto i suoi.
E quando io ho detto la verità , l ho detta tutta.
Ho detto che l avevo tradito, che avevo pensato di non amarlo più, ma che
ero davanti a lui col cuore in mano se avesse voluto provare a ritrovarci.
La verità è che più io mi allontanavo e più lui ( invece di preoccuparsene) ne approfittava. È andata proprio così.


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> La mia storia è durata circa un anno ma lui non era della mia città e ci vedevamo molto di rado. Ma avevamo un rapporto molto intenso tutti i giorni.
> Condividevo più con lui che con mio marito. Sono stata travolta dalla passione e mi sono ritrovata completamente innamorata di lui.
> Non dicevo più " ti amo" a mio marito
> ero distante
> ...


... intanto ti eri innamorata dell'amante, giusto?


Cosa ti ha spinta a fare un passo indietro, i figli?


----------



## Becco (15 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> Ciao Fedifrago, so che hai ragione, ma io fino a 7 giorni fa sapevo perfettamente cosa volevo. Lei!!!
> Il tradimento mi ha spiazzato e vivo su un'altalena dove l'amore e la rabbia mi fanno pensare di volerla e non volerla.
> 
> Scusa se traduco quello che mi vuoi dire, ma è solo per capire se ho capito.
> ...


 -------------------------

Caro Andrea, io ne ho passate tante e molto peggio della tua e mi sono convinto di una cosa molto semplice. Non sono fatto per avere relazioni sentimentali e vivere l'amore. E' dura ma è così, semplicemente è una cosa che nella mia vita non c'è. Non mi autocommisero, ormai non ne soffro più, e mi sono abituato alla solitudine. Non è impossibile, si vive anche senza una donna, guarda i preti, gli invalidi, i carcerati. Insomma se non si è capaci di fare una cosa bisogna semplicemente evitare di mettercisi. E poi si evitano tante sofferenze, che a conti fatti sono maggiori delle risorse che ti offre la relazione .
Fattene una ragione e vai oltre.
Becco


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea, coraggio.

Poniti un obiettivo: non essere piu' un piccolo uomo fragile, ma semplicemente un uomo, che come tutti sbaglia e cade ma si rialza.

Avete A MIO AVVISO (mia sola opinione, per quel che vale) un rapporto "malato" e "codipendente". Penso che se vi lasciaste davvero sarebbe un gran bene per entrambi.

Benvenuto!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> -------------------------
> 
> Caro Andrea, io ne ho passate tante e molto peggio della tua e mi sono convinto di una cosa molto semplice. *Non sono fatto per avere relazioni sentimentali e vivere l'amore. E' dura ma è così, semplicemente è una cosa che nella mia vita non c'è. *Non mi autocommisero, ormai non ne soffro più, e mi sono abituato alla solitudine. Non è impossibile, si vive anche senza una donna, guarda i preti, gli invalidi, i carcerati. Insomma se non si è capaci di fare una cosa bisogna semplicemente evitare di mettercisi. E poi si evitano tante sofferenze, che a conti fatti sono maggiori delle risorse che ti offre la relazione .
> Fattene una ragione e vai oltre.
> Becco


 
penso sia vero: ci sono tante persone che NON sono fatte per la vita a due. Bisognerebbe accettarlo. Non è una limitazione, puo' essere una ricchezza, se si voltano le proprie energie in campi piu' arricchenti spiritualmente per loro e per gli altri.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> -------------------------
> 
> Caro Andrea, io ne ho passate tante e molto peggio della tua e mi sono convinto di una cosa molto semplice. *Non sono fatto per avere relazioni sentimentali e vivere l'amore*. E' dura ma è così, semplicemente è una cosa che nella mia vita non c'è. Non mi autocommisero, ormai non ne soffro più, e mi sono abituato alla solitudine. Non è impossibile, si vive anche senza una donna, guarda i preti, gli invalidi, i carcerati. Insomma se non si è capaci di fare una cosa bisogna semplicemente evitare di mettercisi. E poi si evitano tante sofferenze, che a conti fatti sono maggiori delle risorse che ti offre la relazione .
> Fattene una ragione e vai oltre.
> Becco


Anche io sono arrivata a questa conclusione, non ci vedo nulla di male, anzi meglio che sforzarsi di essere cio' che non si e'


----------



## Amoremio (15 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> ......
> Cenetta, due chiacchiare davanti alla TV sul divano, lei non ha molta voglia di parlare, anzi ad un certo punto accende il computer (con me sempre sul chi va là per
> paura dei chattatori) poi torna sul divano, le viene sonno e va a dormire....................


benvenuto Andrea

spero tu possa trovare la forza di risollevarti al più presto
di rimetterti in pista

una pista diversa da quella in cui rischi di incrociare di nuovo questa donna

quale donna innamorata
ma anche non innamorata ma che nutra un minimo di rispetto per l'uomo di cui è stata innamorata e per sè stessa
rivedendolo in quella che era stata la loro casa dopo una "pausa di riflessione"
non avrebbe voglia di parlare nè di far l'amore
ma di accendere il pc ?

e poi di andarsene a letto lasciandolo acceso?

consciamente o inconsciamente voleva che tu sapessi quali sono le sue priorità

comunque non molla
ti chiama, ti messaggia
anche se dice che non sa se ti ama

magari se vedesse di aver precluse altre strade, potrebbe anche dirti che ha capito di amarti
e se tu accettassi tutti i suoi tentennamenti e il suo scarso rispetto, potresti diventare il marito ideale per una persona che di tanto in tanto potrebbe voler esplorare lenzuola diverse


alzati dal letto

e scappa


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> Lei mi ha raccattato da un letto, in cui ero sprofondato, mi ha insegnato a vivere e ad amare. 9 anni e mezzo fa.
> ricordo solo quanto fossi felice, io, che fino ad allora non avevo mai conosciuto l'amore ricambiato. Ma non fui onesto con lei, inventadomi una storia precedente e
> raccontando, di quella storia, episodi mai esistiti. Pur sapendo, cosa disgustosa, che neanche lei, era mai stata innamorata.
> Solo dopo 7 anni di storia bellissima, trovai il coraggio di dirglielo. Così sommessamente come se nulla fosse, sperando di essere capito in tutte le mie vergogne,


Andrea benvenuto. Io vado controcorrente e partirei da qui. Nessuno insegna a vivere e ad amare, avete fatto un pezzo di strada insieme, era il momento giusto. Sette anni mentendo? Per cosa? Per tenere in piedi l'immagine tua che credevi lei amasse? Non è il non detto il problema ma il tuo non aprirsi completamente, il non fidarsi. E queste sono cose che scavano dentro. Poi il percorso analitico che avete fatto entrambi. Siete cresciuti e lei ha voluto provare altro, con tutti i sensi di colpa e lo squallore della storia col tipo della chat. Concordo con Verena sulla codipendenza del vostro rapporto ma resto sempre dalla parte dei sentimenti, che, quando ci sono e sono forti, vanno oltre. Provate a stare separati per un po', prova a capire se è davvero lei quella che vuoi o se è l'immagine della donna ideale quella che tanto ti manca. Le donne vere, come gli uomini, cadono a volte, e poi si rialzano. Ma la perfezione non esiste.


----------



## lillebe. (15 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... intanto ti eri innamorata dell'amante, giusto?
> 
> 
> Cosa ti ha spinta a fare un passo indietro, i figli?


Non solo i figli. Tutto. E' stato come se improvvisamente avessi aperto gli occhi e valutato per la prima volta tutto quello che avrei perso.
La serenità, l'unità di una famiglia. Ho avuto paura, non mi sono sentita pronta, non ho avuo til coraggio, non lo so...
Ma oggi dopo tanti anni posso dire una cosa con certezza, che se me ne fossi andata allora non avrei perso tutti quegli  anni ma allo stesso tempo non li considero persi perchè oggi sono sicura che non mi guarderò mai indietro con rimpianti e sensi di colpa.
Era un percorso che andava fatto. Almeno per me, come donna, come mamma e anche come moglie. Oggi sento di aver sbagliato, di essermi pentita, di aver chiesto perdono e di aver pagato il mio debito, A caro prezzo.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Non solo i figli. Tutto. E' stato come se improvvisamente avessi aperto gli occhi e valutato per la prima volta tutto quello che avrei perso.
> La serenità, l'unità di una famiglia. Ho avuto paura, non mi sono sentita pronta, non ho avuo til coraggio, non lo so...
> Ma oggi dopo tanti anni posso dire una cosa con certezza, che se me ne fossi andata allora non avrei perso tutti quegli  anni ma allo stesso tempo non li considero persi perchè oggi sono sicura che non mi guarderò mai indietro con rimpianti e sensi di colpa.
> Era un percorso che andava fatto. Almeno per me, come donna, come mamma e anche come moglie. Oggi sento di aver sbagliato, di essermi pentita, di aver chiesto perdono e di aver pagato il mio debito, A caro prezzo.


Capisco, diceva Ovidio: Spiace essere onesti per nulla. 

Comunque tu hai 38anni, sei ancora giovane per ri-comincia, procedi, vai avanti.


----------



## lillebe. (15 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Capisco, diceva Ovidio: Spiace essere onesti per nulla.
> 
> Comunque tu hai 38anni, sei ancora giovane per ri-comincia, procedi, vai avanti.


 
Si Mari' , in un modo o nell'altro posso solo andare avanti....
spero bene.  Un senso di vuoto e di sottile paura mi accompagna sempre , ma non posso davvero guardare indietro sarebbe solo peggio.
Grazie mille.


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2010)

Lei ti ha preso e ti ha usato tutti queli anni! ragazzo è evidente che tu fossi il ragazo buono e sfruttabile e poi come hai fatto ad accettare che lei potesse chattare liberamente? Ma siamo del tutto pazzi? Lei usciva con PDM e tu la lasciavi fare? Li ti sei giocato la dignità, con quella avresti potuto riscattarti ed averla, ma lei sa già benissimo che tu tornerai con lei e che avrà quello che vuole, la sicurezza a casa ed il fuoco nelle lenzuola con PDM!


----------



## astonished (16 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Si Mari' , in un modo o nell'altro posso solo andare avanti....
> spero bene.  Un senso di vuoto e di sottile paura mi accompagna sempre , ma non posso davvero guardare indietro sarebbe solo peggio.
> Grazie mille.


Leggo tanta determinazione nei tuoi post: si evince che sei molto arrabbiata anche se non lo dai a vedere. Questo stato d'animo ti aiuterà ad andare avanti per la tua strada ma cerca di non farti muovere solo dalla rabbia: solo tu puoi sapere se la decisione di separarti è dovuta dall'aver constatato che non ci sono più le condizioni per riallacciare un rapporto o se al contrario sei mossa dall'orgoglio ferito e dalla delusione (non credo da come ti leggo ma dobbiamo ipotizzarlo). Tecnicamente la separazione è da intendere come un periodo di riflessione che può portare ad una riconciliazione o al divorzio (molto più frequente quest'ultima ipotesi) dunque se fosse intesa per come è stata pensata non ci sarebbe nulla di definitivo ma alla nostra età, due persone che si separano è quasi certo che finiscano per divorziare, per via della disillusione conseguente il fallimento del matrimonio, per cui se anche intravedessi una sola remotissima e sporadica pissibilità di recupero, tenta perchè sappi che ti muovi verso l'irreversibile. Io lo dico per Te perchè da separato so bene cosa significa non tornare indietro: non mi pento della mia scelta ma c'era sempre un senso di tristezza nel ripensare a noi due sposati, ora non ricordo nemmeno più quei tempi e questo, nella sua neutralità, è forse ancora più triste.


----------



## lillebe. (16 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Leggo tanta determinazione nei tuoi post: si evince che sei molto arrabbiata anche se non lo dai a vedere. Questo stato d'animo ti aiuterà ad andare avanti per la tua strada ma cerca di non farti muovere solo dalla rabbia: solo tu puoi sapere se la decisione di separarti è dovuta dall'aver constatato che non ci sono più le condizioni per riallacciare un rapporto o se al contrario sei mossa dall'orgoglio ferito e dalla delusione (non credo da come ti leggo ma dobbiamo ipotizzarlo). Tecnicamente la separazione è da intendere come un periodo di riflessione che può portare ad una riconciliazione o al divorzio (molto più frequente quest'ultima ipotesi) dunque se fosse intesa per come è stata pensata non ci sarebbe nulla di definitivo ma alla nostra età, due persone che si separano è quasi certo che finiscano per divorziare, per via della disillusione conseguente il fallimento del matrimonio, per cui se anche intravedessi una sola remotissima e sporadica pissibilità di recupero, tenta perchè sappi che ti muovi verso l'irreversibile. Io lo dico per Te perchè da separato so bene cosa significa non tornare indietro: non mi pento della mia scelta ma c'era sempre un senso di tristezza nel ripensare a noi due sposati, ora
> non ricordo nemmeno più quei tempi e questo, nella sua neutralità, è forse ancora più triste.


io ho scoperto tutto nel 2006. Rimango, cerco di capire e perdonare ( visti anche i miei errori) . Ancora nel 2007 trovo loro scambi di email e telefonate, cerco di capire ancora, sono tentata di chiudere ma voglio dare un altra possibilità alla nostra famiglia. Nel 2009 scopro incontri in hotel e un rapporto che non si è mai interrotto.
Ho dato più di una possibilità a questo rapporto, x tanti motivi e non da ultimo avere la certezza che non c è più nulla , più speranza, più niente in cui credere.
Ne la paura di rimpianti guardando indietro.
Sono arrabbiata si, sono stata presa x i fondelli, non solo tradita e ingannata ancora , la cosa che mi ferisce è l assoluta leggerezza , l incoscienza, ( che ci può anche stare la prima volta), ma se dopo continui e ancor peggio con la stessa donna, non puoi dirmi ti amo, sei tutta la mia vita, voglio un bambino!!!!
Cazzo non ti saresti arrabbiato tu?
Ma non è solo la rabbia che mi guida nella mia scelta , è la caduta totale di stima nei confronti di colui che è stato mio compagno di vita x tanti anni, incredibilmente devo dire.
Sono stata cieca, non ho visto chi avevo vicino, lo vedevo solo come volevo vederlo !
E comunque invidio il tuo distacco e solo  tempo aiuterà me per arrivare a non sentire più tutta questa rabbia, questa delusione . Certo il dispiacere rimarrà sempre come è rimasto a te, ma anche questo é normale per persone che non sono bestie e che hanno investito tanto della loro vita e dei loro sentimenti.
Percorsi di vita, nulla è sprecato, quello che siamo oggi è anche quello che abbiamo vissuto.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Andrea (16 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Andrea, coraggio.
> 
> Poniti un obiettivo: non essere piu' un piccolo uomo fragile, ma semplicemente un uomo, che come tutti sbaglia e cade ma si rialza.
> 
> ...


Cara Verena67
la tua opinione la condivido, il rapporto malato e simbiotico è stata anche l'analisi che io e lei abbiamo fatto e che entrambi abbiamo portato nelle nostre rispettive terapie.

Oggi (da quest'ultimo anno) non è più così, anzi non è più così per me, non voglio parlare per entrambi.

Durante la prima pausa di riflessione all'inizio del 2009 ero terrorizzato da rimanere solo, abbandonato, di cadere in una depressione insuperabile, fino a rendermi conto che non sapevo più distinguere questa paura dall'amore. Simbiosi, codipendenza.

Poi questo dubbio è stato superato conquistando una buona indipendenza interiore non solo da lei, ma in generale dall''altro'.

Questo percorso, come tutti i percorsi di analisi è stato doloroso, ma indispensabile e mi ha portato ad una consapevolezza di esistere indipendentemente dal numero e dall'intensità delle mie relazioni. Qualsiasi esse siano.

Non è un percorso terminato, ma intrapreso, di cui, tuttavia, assaporo molti benefici.

Dopo una settimana di grande dolore, immenso direi, (si vede anche da alcuni miei post) ho ripreso subito la barra di comando.

Non vuol dire non soffrire, vuol dire non abbandonarsi al dolore. Il dolore sono io, sono idealizzazioni infrante, speranze diventate tristi certezze, sono progetti sfumati, sono bei ricordi che diventano brutti.

Ma è tutto dentro di me. Il dolore è lì, fisicamente localizzato alla bocca dello stomaco, come ad indicare un 'boccone' che non riesco a digerire.

Ma il dolore è parte di me, come lo è una mano, un' unghia o una gamba.

Allora l'ho accolto. L'ho guardato e lo guardo ogni giorno, a volte gli parlo, perchè se è lì è per dirmi qualcosa, e finchè non lo ascolto, rimarrà lì.

Trovo, dopo così poco tempo, solo benefici temporanei, ma il fatto che esistano, mi fanno capire che è la strada giusta.

Ascoltare il dolore è volersi bene e l'analisi è, per me, assolutamente necessaria, per imparare ad utilizzare quegli strumenti che mi mettono in contatto con me stesso, per perdonarmi, rassicurarmi, coccolarmi e magari un giorno amarmi.

Forse è questa la malattia di cui parli e allora ti devo dare ragione, finchè non amerò me stesso, non sarò mai in grado di amare nessuna; ciò non toglie che lei abbia fatto un gesto osceno, delittuoso e pornografico, ma non posso cambiare lei, nè il passato.

Prendo questa pausa di riflessione come un momento da dedicarmi e mi metto in completo ascolto, quando sento sopraggiungere i momenti di sconforto, guardo il bambino dentro di me, il piccolo Andrea, che ha paura di essere abbandonato dalla mamma, e tutto passa, tutto ha un nome, tutto una causa. Tolte queste paure, tolto lo sconforto, vedo lei, una persona che mi ha violentemente ferito e che amo.

E trovo bellissimo che io sia capace di amare così tanto, se posso amare lei nonostante quello che mi ha fatto, posso amare me nonostante tutto il male che mi sono fatto.


----------



## Brady (16 Febbraio 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> -------------------------
> Non è impossibile, si vive anche senza una donna, guarda i *preti, gli invalidi, i carcerati.*


Ah sì, una bella serie di esempi allegri. Mi hai proprio convinto!:up:

E comunque solo per i preti è una scelta (che in alcuni casi non rispettano neanche loro, proprio perché innaturale).
Per gli altri è un obbligo (quando è vero poi, perché ci sono molti invalidi e molti carcerati che hanno una compagna o un compagno o che comunque amano e sono amati a prescindere dalla loro condizione).

Dai, che si capisce che stai facendo il cinico autocommiserante .... (parlo per esperienza )


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> *Ah sì, una bella serie di esempi allegri. Mi hai proprio convinto!*:up:
> 
> E comunque solo per i preti è una scelta (che in alcuni casi non rispettano neanche loro, proprio perché innaturale).
> Per gli altri è un obbligo (quando è vero poi, perché ci sono molti invalidi e molti carcerati che hanno una compagna o un compagno o che comunque amano e sono amati a prescindere dalla loro condizione).
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi era scappato :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> Cara Verena67
> la tua opinione la condivido, il rapporto malato e simbiotico è stata anche l'analisi che io e lei abbiamo fatto e che entrambi abbiamo portato nelle nostre rispettive terapie.
> 
> Oggi (da quest'ultimo anno) non è più così, anzi non è più così per me, non voglio parlare per entrambi.
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Andrea (17 Febbraio 2010)

telefonata di un'ora.
non vi spiego i dettagli. Che se avete letto più o meno potete immaginare.
Morale, ci siamo lasciati. Ci manchiamo (io sento anche di amarla - lei continua a non esserne certa) ma le troppe cicatrici, il suo non sapere cosa prova e quest'ultima mazzata , rendono impossibile ogni riavvicinamento, che venga da lei o da me.

Che aggiungere.

L'anno scorso è mancato mio nonno un vecchietto di 93 anni, al funerale mia nonna, che ne ha 87, tutta ricurva ed acciaccata, con gli occhi lucidi, accarezzando la bara sospinta fuori dalla chiesa ha detto '...è finita una splendida storia d'amore'.

Che dire amiche e amici .... un saggio forse direbbe *Quid hoc ad aeternitatem,* ma io non sono saggio.... e dico solo che al dolore del tradimento si aggiunge un grande dispiacere, dopo quasi 10 anni, per averla persa per sempre. Mi dispiace, perdo un'amore che non volevo perdere, forse diventeremo amici.... chissà, un giorno. Ora è impossibile.

Stasera ho in mente io e lei a fare e rifare l'amore, in quella stanzetta meravigliosa,  sulle note di  A Thousand Years di Sting... sembrava per sempre... era la nostra prima volta... era tutto paurosamente perfetto..... al di là di tutto....  volavo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> telefonata di un'ora.
> non vi spiego i dettagli. Che se avete letto più o meno potete immaginare.
> Morale, ci siamo lasciati. Ci manchiamo (io sento anche di amarla - lei continua a non esserne certa) ma le troppe cicatrici, il suo non sapere cosa prova e quest'ultima mazzata , rendono impossibile ogni riavvicinamento, che venga da lei o da me.
> 
> ...


 Mi spiace.
Ma sappi che si sopravvive a tutto e poi ...si vive.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> Stasera ho in mente io e lei a fare e rifare l'amore, in quella stanzetta meravigliosa, sulle note di A Thousand Years di Sting... sembrava per sempre... era la nostra prima volta... era tutto paurosamente perfetto..... al di là di tutto.... volavo.


 
Dai, tornerai a volare, o tornerete, chissà... un abbraccio


----------



## Andrea (17 Febbraio 2010)

vorrei da voi un consiglio.

siccome dell'altro so quasi tutto e quello mi manca posso averlo (sul come non posso specificare) e siccome ho in mano prove schiaccianti e siccome so che è un gran pezzo di merda che tradisce la moglie in continuazione ed ha un bimba piccola.....voi ritenete che sua moglie abbia diritto di sapere che ha sposato una merda, prima di buttare altri anni della sua vita al fianco di questo omuncolo o che il non sapere sia meglio?

certo lo è nel breve, starebbe male, c'è di mezzo una bambina, ma considerato che lui è follemente innamorato della mia ex...che la pensa sempre... forse è meglio che sua moglie sappia che è piena di corna e che la vita che sta vivendo è solo un'opaca illusione.

Vorrei avere vostre opinioni.... sono indeciso.


----------



## Pocahontas (17 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> vorrei da voi un consiglio.
> 
> siccome dell'altro so quasi tutto e quello mi manca posso averlo (sul come non posso specificare) e siccome ho in mano prove schiaccianti e siccome so che è un gran pezzo di merda che tradisce la moglie in continuazione ed ha un bimba piccola.....voi ritenete che sua moglie abbia diritto di sapere che ha sposato una merda, prima di buttare altri anni della sua vita al fianco di questo omuncolo o che il non sapere sia meglio?
> 
> ...


No. Ci sono buone probabilità che la moglie sia m.da quanto lui. Chi si somiglia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> vorrei da voi un consiglio.
> 
> siccome dell'altro so quasi tutto e quello mi manca posso averlo (sul come non posso specificare) e siccome ho in mano prove schiaccianti e siccome so che è un gran pezzo di merda che tradisce la moglie in continuazione ed ha un bimba piccola.....voi ritenete che sua moglie abbia diritto di sapere che ha sposato una merda, prima di buttare altri anni della sua vita al fianco di questo omuncolo o che il non sapere sia meglio?
> 
> ...


 Tu non sei amico della moglie.
Se credi di dover dire a lei dovresti dire a tutti di tutti i tradimenti di cui sei a conoscenza.


----------



## lillebe. (17 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> vorrei da voi un consiglio.
> 
> siccome dell'altro so quasi tutto e quello mi manca posso averlo (sul come non posso specificare) e siccome ho in mano prove schiaccianti e siccome so che è un gran pezzo di merda che tradisce la moglie in continuazione ed ha un bimba piccola.....voi ritenete che sua moglie abbia diritto di sapere che ha sposato una merda, prima di buttare altri anni della sua vita al fianco di questo omuncolo o che il non sapere sia meglio?
> 
> ...


Davvero un bel dilemma. Capisco la soddisfazione di creare problemi allo stronzo e probabilmente io a caldo lo farei. 
Ma riflettendo con un pò di razionalità di dico NO.
Più che altro per non sentirti responsabile tu, della sofferenza che potresti creare a delle persona per ora ignare. Probabilmente soffriranno lo stesso prima o poi con un marito e padre del genere, ma non è questo che ti riguarda. Pensaci bene.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2010)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> No. Ci sono buone probabilità che la moglie sia m.da quanto lui. Chi si somiglia...


questo è un concetto gratuitamente iniquo


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo è un concetto gratuitamente iniquo


direi che è proprio una stronzata


----------



## Ingenua (18 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> vorrei da voi un consiglio.
> 
> siccome dell'altro so quasi tutto e quello mi manca posso averlo (sul come non posso specificare) e siccome ho in mano prove schiaccianti e siccome so che è un gran pezzo di merda che tradisce la moglie in continuazione ed ha un bimba piccola.....voi ritenete che sua moglie abbia diritto di sapere che ha sposato una merda, prima di buttare altri anni della sua vita al fianco di questo omuncolo o che il non sapere sia meglio?
> 
> ...


Ciao Andrea. Per quella che è stata la mia esperienza ti consiglio caldamente di lasciar perdere. Rischieresti di distruggere la vita ad una persona (oltre che alla bambiana) inutilmente... non penso ti creerebbe grandi soddisfazioni, non ci guadagneresti niente e magari avresti anche dei rimorsi... Forse non conosci la mia storia ma a me è stato comunicato a bruciapelo dal marito di lei. Se lo avessi saputo in altro modo penso che non ci sarei stata così male...E poi non si sa come possono reagire le persone a certi annunci!!!!! Pensaci bene...


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> vorrei da voi un consiglio.
> 
> siccome dell'altro so quasi tutto e quello mi manca posso averlo (sul come non posso specificare) e siccome ho in mano prove schiaccianti e siccome so che è un gran pezzo di merda che tradisce la moglie in continuazione ed ha un bimba piccola.....voi ritenete che sua moglie abbia diritto di sapere che ha sposato una merda, prima di buttare altri anni della sua vita al fianco di questo omuncolo o che il non sapere sia meglio?
> 
> ...


Per cosa? Per fare stare male altre persone? Non è moltiplicando il dolore che lo si attenua eh. Poi sul fatto che la moglie non lo sappia avrei dei dubbi.


----------



## Andrea (18 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Per cosa? Per fare stare male altre persone? Non è moltiplicando il dolore che lo si attenua eh. Poi sul fatto che la moglie non lo sappia avrei dei dubbi.


Mi pare ovvio che non sia per attenuare il dolore. Tanto meno per fare male ad altre persone.

La moglie non sa nulla.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> Mi pare ovvio che non sia per attenuare il dolore. Tanto meno per fare male ad altre persone.
> 
> *La moglie non sa nulla.*


E allora?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (18 Febbraio 2010)

io lo farei immediatamente. 
sta gente deve imparare che chi sbaglia paga e i cocci sono suoi.
se non gli crei un pò di cocci, vuol dire che interiormente tu stesso credi di meritare quello che ti è successo. 
non c'è peggior situazione di vedere la vittima che (inconsapevolmente) collabora col carnefice.
alza quel telefono e parla con la moglie del tizio che si è t....o tua moglie. si prendesse le sue responsabilità. creagli casino. lui non ha esitato a creartene a te.
vedrai che dopo starai solo meglio.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Febbraio 2010)

Come se  provocare miserie agli altri potesse farci dimenticare le nostre.
Insomma quando si e' giu' anziche' risalire ci si mette a scavare... bella filosofia del menga!
Me compliments:condom:


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come se provocare miserie agli altri potesse farci dimenticare le nostre.
> *Insomma quando si e' giu' anziche' risalire ci si mette a* *scavare...* bella filosofia del menga!
> Me compliments:condom:


 è questo che mi risulta completamente incomprensibile


----------



## Andrea (18 Febbraio 2010)

Credo che alcuni di voi stiano facendo commenti fuori tema.

Il mio dubbio non era se l'offesa possa essere una cura. 

Tra l'altro non ho certo bisogno di sentirmi dire che farei del male ad una donna che è vittima tanto quanto (o forse di più) di quanto non sia stato io. O meglio se volete ribadirvi questo concetto fatelo pure, ma se lo indirizzate a me, non solo mi troverete d'accordo, ma anche un po' annoiato.

Che la vendetta, in molti casi (persone e situazioni diverse), possa essere curativa non lo scopro certo io, nè credo lo possiate mettere in discussione voi. Ma non mi avventuro su questo terreno.

Togliamo di mezzo la moglie inconsapevole. Prendiamo di mira il traditore seriale, il concetto di vendetta sarebbe più applicabile, a quel punto il mio proiettile diventa un colpo da cecchino che non fa vittime innocenti, eppure so che non mi darebbe soddisfazione.

Questa situazione non mi mette in competizione con lui o a lui contro.

Come dicevo con un mio amico l'altra sera, io lo so che nel mondo ci sono i lupi e che se ne rendi uno inoffensivo, la società non sentirà il beneficio, sinceramente mi aspettavo che lei (la mia ex) fosse una persona diversa che non mi avrebbe mai buttato in questa situazione.

Lui è lui, un pezzo di merda e come tutti gli uomini e donne del mondo dovrà prima o poi fare i conti con se stesso. Scoprirà e lo scoprirà, che mettere il pene in una vagina, per quanto possa essere piacevole, e per quanto lui si possa sentire accolto e visto, non potrà mai curare i sui disordini dell'anima.

Ora, data questa premessa, immaginatevi quanto voglia fare soffrire lei.

La mia domanda ed il mio dubbio riguardava il diritto che ha lei di sapere ed il diritto che ho io di spiegare. 

E se l'ho posta, credetemi, è per il fatto che la doppia freccia, per citare Pensa, sta nel fatto che ci si crogiola facilmente nel dolore di quanto vissuto di coppia sia stato vero e quanto no. Molti, ho letto, oltre al dolore dell'atto del tradimento, soffrono per non sapere più che vita hanno vissuto.
Anche a me fa male.

Quello che mi spaventa non è dare a questa donna una dolorosa consapevolezza, ma non sapere quanto sia in grado di sopportarla.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Febbraio 2010)

Il mio commento era rivolto al suggerimento di Insonne.

Ma levo il disturbo:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2010)

... invece di pensare a Lui e Sua moglie, pensa a te ... quello da tenere conto, e' il comportamento della Tua ragazza, che si e' comportata (vogliamo dire cosi?) da ragazza "facile", tanto per non offendere.


Cacchio! ... ma perche' prendersela sempre con la "parte" sbagliata, perche?!


Basta poco che mo la tua ragazza la fai passare per "martire" ... echecacchio, ci viole tanto a capirlo, lei si e' "offerta", mica e' stata presa con la pistola.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il mio commento era rivolto al suggerimento di Insonne.
> 
> *Ma levo il disturbo*:carneval:



Perche? ... qualcuno gliele deve pur far capire certe cose ad Andrea.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> Credo che alcuni di voi stiano facendo commenti fuori tema.
> 
> Il mio dubbio non era se l'offesa possa essere una cura.
> 
> ...


 lei ha il diritto di sapere ma tu hai il dovere di non intrometterti perché non è a te che spetta dire niente.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> lei ha il diritto di sapere ma tu hai il dovere di non intrometterti perché non è a te che spetta dire niente.


GIA', ma lui ha il debole per fare il "giustiziere", ma con la persona sbagliata pero'


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> Che la vendetta, in molti casi (persone e situazioni diverse), possa essere curativa non lo scopro certo io, nè credo lo possiate mettere in discussione voi. Ma non mi avventuro su questo terreno.
> 
> Togliamo di mezzo la moglie inconsapevole.


La vendetta curativa per chi? Per chi sposta il PROPRIO malessere sugli altri. Occhio per occhio. E il male si moltiplica. Che la moglie sia consapevole o meno non è un problema tuo, ma loro. Come già ti hanno detto non sei suo amico e non lo faresti certo per aiutarla a sostenere il dolore. Sul traditore seriale... certe cose si fanno in due. Capisco l'idealizzazione ma la tua fidanzata non era sotto incantesimo, o sì?


----------



## Andrea (18 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> lei ha il diritto di sapere ma tu hai il dovere di non intrometterti perché non è a te che spetta dire niente.


grazie, credo che tu abbia colto.


----------



## Andrea (18 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... invece di pensare a Lui e Sua moglie, pensa a te ... quello da tenere conto, e' il comportamento della Tua ragazza, che si e' comportata (vogliamo dire cosi?) da ragazza "facile", tanto per non offendere.
> 
> 
> Cacchio! ... ma perche' prendersela sempre con la "parte" sbagliata, perche?!
> ...


probabilmente non ci capiamo, mi spiace, ma non intendevo assolutamente dire o fare quello che tu mi consigli di non fare.

Mai mi è passato per la mente di fare il giustiziere.


----------



## astonished (19 Febbraio 2010)

Andrea ha detto:


> vorrei da voi un consiglio.
> 
> siccome dell'altro so quasi tutto e quello mi manca posso averlo (sul come non posso specificare) e siccome ho in mano prove schiaccianti e siccome so che è un gran pezzo di merda che tradisce la moglie in continuazione ed ha un bimba piccola.....voi ritenete che sua moglie abbia diritto di sapere che ha sposato una merda, prima di buttare altri anni della sua vita al fianco di questo omuncolo o che il non sapere sia meglio?
> 
> ...


Ciao Andrea,
anch'io come te ho meditato di fare la stesa cosa, ci ho pesnato per mesi ma poi non l'ho fatta e ti dico perchè.

Semplice, per due motivi:



Faresti una figura pessima sia agli occhi della tua ex, che agli occhi del suo amante e persino tra qualche tempo (mesi/anni) agli occhi della di lui moglie.
L'unica responsabile di questa situazione è la tua ragazza ed è a Lei che devi chiedere conto ma io a questo riguardo ti consiglierei di sparire e di non farti più sentire e non te lo consiglio per mettere in atto una semplice strategia di recupero, quanto perchè lei ha dimostrato chiaramente di non amarti più.
Paradossalmente il Tradimento palesa un fatto certo: chi lo attua non ama il tradito ed è da qui che puoi ripartire. 

Se dovessi consigliare un tuo amico tradito dalla ragazza la quale sei certo non ami il tuo amico cosa gli consiglieresti?

Prova ad essere superficiale ed istintivo nel giuducare la tua storia e lei e senza rifletterci tanto prova a dare un significato ai suoi atteggiamenti di sufficienza nei tuoi confronti (lei che preferisce chattare piuttosto che stare con Te, etc.) provaci: pensi che ti ami? 

Puoi solo sperare che un giorno torni da te spontaneamente ma Tu non puoi fare niente perchè questo accada, puoi solo startene in disparte e se c'è ancora un barlume di speranza da parte tua che la storia possa riprendere, parlare con la moglie di lui non farà altro che vanificare anche questa remot possibilità.

Parlo a Te come se parlassi a me stesso perchè sono in una situazione simile se non peggiore della tua.

Spero che tu riesca a resistere alla tentazione di chiamare sua moglie perchè non ti tornerebbe utile se non per soddisfare un estemporaneo deisderio di vendetta, la quale si sà, per gustarla appieno va servita fredda, e la migliore vendetta in questi casi è appunto la freddezza è l'indifferenza che dovrai avere nei confronti della tua ex quando ti auguro avrai una nuova storia che ti ripagherà di quanto sei ora emotivamente chiamato a pagare.


Ciao,


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

*Però*

Però in questi casi si tende a dare un risposta in base alle motivazioni di chi fa la rivelazione e poiché le motivazioni non sono "pure" si dice che non deve essere fatta.
Per chi riceve la rivelazione è irrilevante la motivazione, quello che conta è uscire dalla menzogna. Chiaro che sapere di essere traditi è atroce e è capitato a tutti di pensare "non lo vorrei sapere", ma questo lo si pensa illudendosi che il tradimento che potrebbe eventualmente toccarci non potrebbe essere che un tradimento meramente sessuale ed episodico e che per questo avrebbe effetti (e ci illudiamo pure di rimorso) solo sul traditore.
Ma io credo che raramente avvenga così e quindi saperlo metterebbe semplicemente il tradito in condizioni di agire alla luce della rivelazione. Fosse pure (immaginando serie motivazioni del traditore) di impegnarsi maggiormente nel rapporto.
Ribadisco che io avrei voluto saperlo prima possibile.


----------



## Andrea (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però in questi casi si tende a dare un risposta in base alle motivazioni di chi fa la rivelazione e poiché le motivazioni non sono "pure" si dice che non deve essere fatta.
> Per chi riceve la rivelazione è irrilevante la motivazione, quello che conta è uscire dalla menzogna. Chiaro che sapere di essere traditi è atroce e è capitato a tutti di pensare "non lo vorrei sapere", ma questo lo si pensa illudendosi che il tradimento che potrebbe eventualmente toccarci non potrebbe essere che un tradimento meramente sessuale ed episodico e che per questo avrebbe effetti (e ci illudiamo pure di rimorso) solo sul traditore.
> Ma io credo che raramente avvenga così e quindi saperlo metterebbe semplicemente il tradito in condizioni di agire alla luce della rivelazione. Fosse pure (immaginando serie motivazioni del traditore) di impegnarsi maggiormente nel rapporto.
> Ribadisco che io avrei voluto saperlo prima possibile.


Anche io lo credo. 
Come detto però l'arrogarsi il diritto di essere il vettore della rivelazione può essere presuntuoso e soprattutto molto responsabilizzante.

@ASTONISCHED
Caro amico mi spiace che tu ti trovi in una situazione peggiore della mia.
Sei molto categorico e arrivi a conclusioni molto affrettate, in realtà dire 'lei non ti ama più' è una sintesi non esatta, ci sono altri fattori in mezzo di cui non ho parlato per non rendere la storia troppo riconoscibile e perchè si tratta di cose di lei, molto personali. Lei è confusa, basti questo e l'ho scritto perchè è la sintesi che descrive meglio la realtà. 
Ma non è questo il punto più importante, ad oggi infatti non tornerei mai con lei, abbiamo deciso di lasciarci, con sofferenza, ma proprio perchè consapevoli di essere arrivati, entrambi, alla fine.

Come detto la vendetta non c'entra nulla. Ma per questo ti rimando a qualche messaggio più in su.


----------



## Illuso (19 Febbraio 2010)

*Voce fuori dal coro.*



Andrea ha detto:


> vorrei da voi un consiglio.
> 
> siccome dell'altro so quasi tutto e quello mi manca posso averlo (sul come non posso specificare) e siccome ho in mano prove schiaccianti e siccome so che è un gran pezzo di merda che tradisce la moglie in continuazione ed ha un bimba piccola.....voi ritenete che sua moglie abbia diritto di sapere che ha sposato una merda, prima di buttare altri anni della sua vita al fianco di questo omuncolo o che il non sapere sia meglio?
> 
> ...


 Gli telefoni, devi parlargli del “maritino”, lei ti porrà delle domande, tu capirai se lei sa o la sentirai innervosirsi, in tutti e due i casi con calma (usa un po’ di diplomazia) le chiederai un incontro, dove vuole lei, quando vuole lei, conoscerà sicuramente un luogo frequentato, e vai all’appuntamento. Quasi sicuramente troverai una donna distrutta che vive una vita di merda, e che si crede responsabile per questo, (i traditori soprattutto i seriali usano fare così, colpevolizzare) se avrai tatto e buon senso, la potrai liberare da questo suo torpore, dandogli l’opportunità di decidere se liberarsi o meno di un mentecatto che crede di poter fare e dire ciò che desidera impunemente, poiché sa che nessuno si permetterebbe di frapporsi fra lui e ciò che vuole passando sopra alla vita altrui come un rullo compressore in un mare di menzogne. 
Non parlerei di vendetta, mica gli vuoi sedurre la moglie, e ripeto, se lui stava a casa con la sua signora, e la bambina, la tua lei non si doveva porre il problema, e tu non avresti mai conosciuto l’esistenza di codesto latin lover.


----------



## Anna A (19 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Gli telefoni, devi parlargli del “maritino”, lei ti porrà delle domande, tu capirai se lei sa o la sentirai innervosirsi, in tutti e due i casi con calma (usa un po’ di diplomazia) le chiederai un incontro, dove vuole lei, quando vuole lei, conoscerà sicuramente un luogo frequentato, e vai all’appuntamento. Quasi sicuramente troverai una donna distrutta che vive una vita di merda, e che si crede responsabile per questo, (i traditori soprattutto i seriali usano fare così, colpevolizzare) se avrai tatto e buon senso, la potrai liberare da questo suo torpore, dandogli l’opportunità di decidere se liberarsi o meno di un mentecatto che crede di poter fare e dire ciò che desidera impunemente, poiché sa che nessuno si permetterebbe di frapporsi fra lui e ciò che vuole passando sopra alla vita altrui come un rullo compressore in un mare di menzogne.
> Non parlerei di vendetta, mica gli vuoi sedurre la moglie, e ripeto, se lui stava a casa con la sua signora, e la bambina, la tua lei non si doveva porre il problema, e tu non avresti mai conosciuto l’esistenza di codesto latin lover.


peccato solo che non sono affari suoi quello che succede a casa del tipo.
non è spargendo letame in ogni dove che risolve i suoi problemi eh.
è andata male. stop. ognuno per le sue e arrivederci.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> peccato solo che non sono affari suoi quello che succede a casa del tipo.
> non è spargendo letame in ogni dove che risolve i suoi problemi eh.
> è andata male. stop. ognuno per le sue e arrivederci.


 
quotissimo!


----------



## astonished (19 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> peccato solo che non sono affari suoi quello che succede a casa del tipo.
> non è spargendo letame in ogni dove che risolve i suoi problemi eh.
> è andata male. stop. ognuno per le sue e arrivederci.





Verena67 ha detto:


> quotissimo!



Mica tanto!

Tecnicamente non erano nemmeno affari del pdm quelli tra Andrea e la ragazza: io gli ho consigliato di lasciar perdere solo perchè non paga alla lunga andare a parlare con la moglie e perchè il problema Andrea deve risolverlo con la sua ex non con la moglie di lui ed il consiglio è stato di lasciar perdere anche la sua ex la quale, se vorrà, tornerà di sua spontanea volontà.

Un uomo adulto, sposato, con figli, quando decide di corteggiare una ragazza che sa di essere impegnata si assume implicitamente delle repsonsabilità e dei rischi, al di là dell'atteggiamento della ragazza di Andrea e se qualcuno glie ne chiede conto deve rispondere. Io fossi in Andrea me la prenderei semmai anche con lui, affrontandolo e dicendogli quello che penso: purtroppo però in queste situazioni c'è il rischio di ridicolizzarsi facendo la figura di quello che  non vuole rassegnarsi, duqneu anche qui il consiglio di lasciar perdere.

Ma torno a ribadire che non sono affatto sicuro che se uno contribuisce a crearmi un problema non siano affari miei ciò che gli permette di continuare a crearmi problemi: se la moglie non sa lui continua, se sa magari smette. Resta il fatto che i problemi tra Andrea e la ex-ragazza restano.

Questo essere politically correct con i traditori che non hanno mostrato alcun fairplay a volte non lo capisco. Sembra di vedere la pagliuzza ma non la trave nell'occhio.

IMHO


----------



## Anna A (19 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Mica tanto!
> 
> Tecnicamente non erano nemmeno affari del pdm quelli tra Andrea e la ragazza: io gli ho consigliato di lasciar perdere solo perchè non paga alla lunga andare a parlare con la moglie e perchè il problema Andrea deve risolverlo con la sua ex non con la moglie di lui ed il consiglio è stato di lasciar perdere anche la sua ex la quale, se vorrà, tornerà di sua spontanea volontà.
> 
> ...


bè, ma che senso ha che smetta di correre dietro alla tipa solo perché la moglie ha scoperto la tresca?
... boh... ma non credo sia il massimo della vita tenere legato qualcuno in questo modo.


----------



## astonished (19 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, ma che senso ha che smetta di correre dietro alla tipa solo perché la moglie ha scoperto la tresca?
> ... boh... ma non credo sia il massimo della vita tenere legato qualcuno in questo modo.


Infatti gli ho consigliato comunque di non farlo perchè non sortirebbe nessun effetto c'è però da dire che molti di questi tipi fanno gli sboroni fin quando sanno di non rischiare niente, poi ne ho visti alcuni che appena sgamati tornano a casa moggi moggi con la coda tra le gambe ed il petto sgonfio. Ne ho visti sai!

Ti parlo del mio caso: per una questione di rispetto verso i miei sentimenti e verso quello che eravamo mia moglie ed io, appena mi è stato rivelato del tradimento, ho mandato via di casa mia moglie, tanto per non lasciare ad interndere che si potesse scherzare su questo, dopo 3 tenativi di riconciliazione nei successivi sette mesi, l'ho mandata definitivamente via di casa ed ho chiesto la separazione. Io ho dimostrato di saper rinunciare alla persona che ho amato: vorrei vedere se l'amante di mia moglie (si frequentano ancora) è capace di fare altrettanto e bada che un conto è dire un altro e fare quando ci sono di mezzo figli, case, etc...

State qui a sottilizzare "non sono affari tuoi", "non è corretto che la moglie lo venga a spere da Te", e cose del genere e non vedete chi viene ad irrompere nella coppia come una carrarmato, beniteso che mia moglie sia corresponsabile della situazione ed ha pagato il giusto prezzo, perdendo d'un colpo tutta quella normalità che probabilmente non le bastava. 

Non si tratta di tenere legato qualcuno, infatti ho cosnigliato ad Andrea di lasciar perdere la ragazza: chi mi tradisce lo mando via a calci in culo (figurativamente parlando) perchè non si è dimsotrato all'altezza di saper affrontare con il dialogo un problema prima che fosse troppo tardi ma allo stesso modo sbatto fuori dai coglioni chi mi entra in casa senza essere stato invitato da me, tralasciando il particolare che sia stata mia moglie ad aprirgli al porta.

Io non ho fatto nulla di tutto quello che vorrebbe fare Andrea alla moglie del pdm, ho evitato di chiamarla eppure so che in questo momento la mia ex-moglie è a pranzo o starà facendo altro (propendo più per questa ipotesi :mexican  con quel pdm: non posso farci niente ed infatti non me ne curo, per questo mia moglie è diventata ex, ma se dovesse capitare che quel pdm incrocierà in futuro la mia strada dovrà rendermi conto di alcune cose rimaste in sospeso tra me e lui non tra me e mia moglie. C'è già stato un confronto e non gli è piaciuto come andò, voleva abbindolarmi con un discorso politically correct impostato sul fairplay, lui che è un rozzo di base, acculturatosi con i punti della Mira Lanza, che conosce solo il valore dei soldi.  Tu sei una donna e la vedi a modo tuo, a me se permetti mi rode un tantino che mentre me ne sto a farmi il mazzo a 100 km da casa qualcuno faccia il guappo con mia moglie, la quale ripeto è stata al suo pari una pdm. 

Il messaggio qual'è? Ai vostri compagni potete fare di tutto, poi mettete il discorso sul piano della civiltà del bon ton e la facciamo franca? Ma dai!

Tra poco ritornerà in auge il discorso della privacy: chiedo a mia moglie "dove sei stata?" sospettando il tradimento e lei mi dirà "Non te lo posso dire, violi la mia privacy".

Penso ci sia un limite ragionevole a tutto: la voglia di Andrea è compensibile, e ragionevole. Se il marito di Lei la tradisce con persone ed in luoghi a Lei sconosciuti, è probabile che Lei non verrà mai a saperlo dunque diamo vita facile a queste persone?

Fondamentalmente io ho dato ad Andrea lo stesso consiglio datogli da Te ma per ragioni diverse: non credo assolutamente che i rapporti del pdm e sua moglie non siano fatti di Andrea dal momento che proprio per via di questi rapporti, probabilmente deteriorati, il pdm si è interessato alla sua ex-ragazza.

Ripeto onde evitare inutili diatribe tra di noi: Andrea non deve tenere legata la sua ragazza, deve chiudere, ma un confronto con il pdm io l'avrei, con la moglie lascerei perdere ma non giudicherei intromissione in affari altrui qualora lo avesse.

Ari-IMHO


----------



## lillebe. (19 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Infatti gli ho consigliato comunque di non farlo perchè non sortirebbe nessun effetto c'è però da dire che molti di questi tipi fanno gli sboroni fin quando sanno di non rischiare niente, poi ne ho visti alcuni che appena sgamati tornano a casa moggi moggi con la coda tra le gambe ed il petto sgonfio. Ne ho visti sai!
> 
> Ti parlo del mio caso: per una questione di rispetto verso i miei sentimenti e verso quello che eravamo mia moglie ed io, appena mi è stato rivelato del tradimento, ho mandato via di casa mia moglie, tanto per non lasciare ad interndere che si potesse scherzare su questo, dopo 3 tenativi di riconciliazione nei successivi sette mesi, l'ho mandata definitivamente via di casa ed ho chiesto la separazione. Io ho dimostrato di saper rinunciare alla persona che ho amato: vorrei vedere se l'amante di mia moglie (si frequentano ancora) è capace di fare altrettanto e bada che un conto è dire un altro e fare quando ci sono di mezzo figli, case, etc...
> 
> ...


Oggi ho un grande problema, sono più incazzata di ieri...
ci crederesti mai che vogliono farmi cornuta e mazziata???
si perchè praticamente , lui, il bastardo di mio marito traditore, infido e bugiardo, si comporta come se c'avesse ragione!!! 
E' proprio vero che ad esser buoni ci si rimette sempre.
Stavolta che ho reagito in maniera più calma possibile, senza colpo ferire, ecco qua, questo è il risultato.
Purtroppo lei (la sua amichetta) è single, quindi non avrei nemmeno questa soddisfazione di romperle le uova nel paniere. Lui...
si lo so è lui il responsabile ed è lui che deve pagare .
Ma come??? :idea:
Cacciarlo via di casa , l'ho fatto. Ignorarlo pure (dopo avergli detto quello che penso di lui) . Aizzargli contro gli avvocati anche.
Ti viene in mente dell'altro? qualcosa forte e d'effetto senza che rischi di finire in galera???


----------



## lillebe. (19 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Infatti gli ho consigliato comunque di non farlo perchè non sortirebbe nessun effetto c'è però da dire che molti di questi tipi fanno gli sboroni fin quando sanno di non rischiare niente, poi ne ho visti alcuni che appena sgamati tornano a casa moggi moggi con la coda tra le gambe ed il petto sgonfio. Ne ho visti sai!
> 
> Ti parlo del mio caso: per una questione di rispetto verso i miei sentimenti e verso quello che eravamo mia moglie ed io, appena mi è stato rivelato del tradimento, ho mandato via di casa mia moglie, tanto per non lasciare ad interndere che si potesse scherzare su questo, dopo 3 tenativi di riconciliazione nei successivi sette mesi, l'ho mandata definitivamente via di casa ed ho chiesto la separazione. Io ho dimostrato di saper rinunciare alla persona che ho amato: vorrei vedere se l'amante di mia moglie (si frequentano ancora) è capace di fare altrettanto e bada che un conto è dire un altro e fare quando ci sono di mezzo figli, case, etc...
> 
> ...


 
E comunque sono d'accordo, per quanto riguarda il confronto con chi ti sfida e continua a farlo! 
cazzo,  anche lei mi ha telefonato con discorsi del tipo "cara è stata solo una debolezza..."
debolezza??? e ti dura tutti questi anni la debolezza?
io spero di non incontrarla mai, ma se la incontro, si che avremmo qualcosina da discutere . Mi sono ripromessa che le dò un pugno in faccia, diretto e chiaro, senza troppe parole.
Cosè vi sembro eccessiva?:incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Oggi ho un grande problema, sono più incazzata di ieri...
> ci crederesti mai che vogliono farmi cornuta e mazziata???
> si perchè praticamente , lui, il bastardo di mio marito traditore, infido e bugiardo, si comporta come se c'avesse ragione!!!
> E' proprio vero che ad esser buoni ci si rimette sempre.
> ...


 Ignorarlo davvero.
Lui può pure fregarsene, ma se tu non te ne curi, non ti preoccupererai più di lui ma di te.


----------



## astonished (19 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Oggi ho un grande problema, sono più incazzata di ieri...
> ci crederesti mai che vogliono farmi cornuta e mazziata???
> si perchè praticamente , lui, il bastardo di mio marito traditore, infido e bugiardo, si comporta come se c'avesse ragione!!!
> E' proprio vero che ad esser buoni ci si rimette sempre.
> ...


Il tempo ti darà ragione e ti restituirà le giuste soddisfazioni, con i dovuti interessi, se dovese capitare che ti rifarai una vita con un uomo che saprà darti ciò che non è stato capace di darti tuo marito: se capiterà che lui ti vedrà con il tuo nuovo compagno, felice e sorridente, sarà quella la cosa forte e ad effetto che probabilmente lo farà crollare emotivamente e sarà allora che capirà quanto ha perso (mi rifaccio al mio inetrevento di ieri sera).

Essere incazzati in queste circostanze è normale e fisiologico: io grazie all'incazzatura, che ancora monta dentro di me, riesco a fare cose incredibili  trasformandola in energia fisica, dunque riesco a sopportare lunghissime giornate di lavoro e concludere addirittura con la palestra o sistemando casa. L'unica nota negativa di tutta questa faccenda è che per scaricare la tensione e bruciare i pochi tempi morti, ho ripreso a fumare qualche sigaretta, io che non sono mai stato un fumatore incallito ed avevo smesso di fumare anche quelle poche ormai da oltre dieci anni, ora quando fumo sono capace di finire una sigaretta in pochi tiri.

Il tutto si risolverà riconquistando quella serenità che pian piano sta tornando, specie in questi ultimi giorni in cui sento di essere entrato in una fase di reale distacco, quella stessa serenità che auguro anche a Te e che meriti di ritrovare.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## astonished (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ignorarlo davvero.
> Lui può pure fregarsene, ma se tu non te ne curi, non ti preoccupererai più di lui ma di te.



Vero:up:


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Mica tanto!
> 
> Tecnicamente non erano nemmeno affari del pdm quelli tra Andrea e la ragazza: io gli ho consigliato di lasciar perdere solo perchè non paga alla lunga andare a parlare con la moglie e perchè il problema Andrea deve risolverlo con la sua ex non con la moglie di lui ed il consiglio è stato di lasciar perdere anche la sua ex la quale, se vorrà, tornerà di sua spontanea volontà.
> 
> ...


 la correttezza non sta da una o l'altra parte , infatti.
se uno mi crea problemi è giusto che io lo affronti , non che coinvolga chi è vicino a lui
a me sembra logico ed obiettivo


----------



## lillebe. (19 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ignorarlo davvero.
> Lui può pure fregarsene, ma se tu non te ne curi, non ti preoccupererai più di lui ma di te.


 
Grazie mille persa/ritrovata. Ci sto provando con tutta me stessa.
Ma comè dura a volte ngorare questi pdm.

:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (19 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Oggi ho un grande problema, sono più incazzata di ieri...
> ci crederesti mai che vogliono farmi cornuta e mazziata???
> si perchè praticamente , lui, il bastardo di mio marito traditore, infido e bugiardo, si comporta come se c'avesse ragione!!!
> E' proprio vero che ad esser buoni ci si rimette sempre.
> ...


e la madonna... addirittura avvocatI...
si vede che scurre a muneta.. come dicono in sicilia..:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Grazie mille persa/ritrovata. Ci sto provando con tutta me stessa.
> Ma comè dura a volte ngorare questi pdm.
> 
> :carneval:


----------



## Illuso (19 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Infatti gli ho consigliato comunque di non farlo perchè non sortirebbe nessun effetto c'è però da dire che molti di questi tipi fanno gli sboroni fin quando sanno di non rischiare niente, poi ne ho visti alcuni che appena sgamati tornano a casa moggi moggi con la coda tra le gambe ed il petto sgonfio. Ne ho visti sai!
> 
> Ti parlo del mio caso: per una questione di rispetto verso i miei sentimenti e verso quello che eravamo mia moglie ed io, appena mi è stato rivelato del tradimento, ho mandato via di casa mia moglie, tanto per non lasciare ad interndere che si potesse scherzare su questo, dopo 3 tenativi di riconciliazione nei successivi sette mesi, l'ho mandata definitivamente via di casa ed ho chiesto la separazione. Io ho dimostrato di saper rinunciare alla persona che ho amato: vorrei vedere se l'amante di mia moglie (si frequentano ancora) è capace di fare altrettanto e bada che un conto è dire un altro e fare quando ci sono di mezzo figli, case, etc...
> 
> ...


 quoto; 
e poi basta con queste ipocrisie e falsità, del prendiamola sportivamente. Io ho parlato con l’altra, era basita, ha continuato a piangere per tutto il tempo, che siamo stati a parlare, non riusciva a capire perché nonostante si agghindasse in guepiere e autoreggenti lui la respingesse, ma stiamo scherzando? Le ha fatto credere che i loro problemi erano derivati dal fatto che lei fosse poco comprensiva, poco presente, che lui non si sentiva più di condividere niente con lei, perché lei era troppo infantile, cosa significa tutto questo? Un bel niente, c’è gente che usa le parole come un arma, che con frasi e atteggiamenti sa mettere in un angolo delle belle persone che hanno la sola colpa di essere in quei momenti dei deboli. Sono stato gentile con lei, le ho solo tolto un senso di colpa, e se dovessi tornare indietro lo rifarei, lei era una donna sola, ed aveva persino il timore di parlare di questo suo disagio con sua madre, che l’aveva avvisata :”non è un uomo per te” lei se lo era sposato lo stesso, e ora doveva pagarne il prezzo di quella scelta. Ora lo ha lasciato, si è tenuta la bella casetta, si è presa un bel cagnolino, e per quel che ne so vive da sola. Quando ci lasciammo mi ringraziò ripetutamente, facendomi sentire come il salvatore della patria. Mentre lui si arrabbiò come una bestia, ma, chi sostiene che le parole feriscono più di una spada, non ha mai provato un colpo di spada.


----------



## Anna A (19 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> quoto;
> e poi basta con queste ipocrisie e falsità, del prendiamola sportivamente. Io ho parlato con l’altra, era basita, ha continuato a piangere per tutto il tempo, che siamo stati a parlare, non riusciva a capire perché nonostante si agghindasse in guepiere e autoreggenti lui la respingesse, ma stiamo scherzando? Le ha fatto credere che i loro problemi erano derivati dal fatto che lei fosse poco comprensiva, poco presente, che lui non si sentiva più di condividere niente con lei, perché lei era troppo infantile, cosa significa tutto questo? Un bel niente, c’è gente che usa le parole come un arma, che con frasi e atteggiamenti sa mettere in un angolo delle belle persone che hanno la sola colpa di essere in quei momenti dei deboli. Sono stato gentile con lei, le ho solo tolto un senso di colpa, e se dovessi tornare indietro lo rifarei, lei era una donna sola, ed aveva persino il timore di parlare di questo suo disagio con sua madre, che l’aveva avvisata :”non è un uomo per te” lei se lo era sposato lo stesso, e ora doveva pagarne il prezzo di quella scelta. Ora lo ha lasciato, si è tenuta la bella casetta, si è presa un bel cagnolino, e per quel che ne so vive da sola. Quando ci lasciammo mi ringraziò ripetutamente, facendomi sentire come il salvatore della patria. Mentre lui si arrabbiò come una bestia, ma, chi sostiene che le parole feriscono più di una spada, non ha mai provato un colpo di spada.


 
complimentissimi...
cavoli... eri in missione per conto di dio... altro che i blues brothers..

:dracula:


----------



## Grande82 (19 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Oggi ho un grande problema, sono più incazzata di ieri...
> ci crederesti mai che vogliono farmi cornuta e mazziata???
> si perchè praticamente , lui, il bastardo di mio marito traditore, infido e bugiardo, si comporta come se c'avesse ragione!!!
> E' proprio vero che ad esser buoni ci si rimette sempre.
> ...


ignorarlo.
e per quanto concerne la 'guerra' in tribunale, penso sia controproducente alla lunga. Per i figli soprattutto, che finiranno in mezzo a questo schifo.
Sarei per il 'giusto' in tribunale e indifferenza nel privato. So che non è facile, per te, ma tanto più ti darà soddisfazioni verso di lui...


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> complimentissimi...
> cavoli... eri in missione per conto di dio... altro che i blues brothers..
> 
> :dracula:


:rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## lillebe. (19 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ignorarlo.
> e per quanto concerne la 'guerra' in tribunale, penso sia controproducente alla lunga. Per i figli soprattutto, che finiranno in mezzo a questo schifo.
> Sarei per il 'giusto' in tribunale e indifferenza nel privato. So che non è facile, per te, ma tanto più ti darà soddisfazioni verso di lui...


 
Si sono d'accordo e infatti stiamo discutendo per una separzione consensuale. Scelta dettata proprio per tutelare i bambini.
L'indifferenza, il fatto di ignorarlo, lo sto facendo.
E da un lato sono felice che lo stia facendo anche lui. Dall'altro mi fa incazzare che lui mi ignora come se avesse ragione.
Anche se mi rendo conto che non gli ho dato scelta. Gli ho detto "stammi lontano o ti denuncio!".
Si direi che le cose stanno andando benone. A parte alti e bassi che a volte mi prenderei a schiaffi da sola...


----------



## lillebe. (19 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Il tempo ti darà ragione e ti restituirà le giuste soddisfazioni, con i dovuti interessi, se dovese capitare che ti rifarai una vita con un uomo che saprà darti ciò che non è stato capace di darti tuo marito: se capiterà che lui ti vedrà con il tuo nuovo compagno, felice e sorridente, sarà quella la cosa forte e ad effetto che probabilmente lo farà crollare emotivamente e sarà allora che capirà quanto ha perso (mi rifaccio al mio inetrevento di ieri sera).
> 
> Essere incazzati in queste circostanze è normale e fisiologico: io grazie all'incazzatura, che ancora monta dentro di me, riesco a fare cose incredibili trasformandola in energia fisica, dunque riesco a sopportare lunghissime giornate di lavoro e concludere addirittura con la palestra o sistemando casa. L'unica nota negativa di tutta questa faccenda è che per scaricare la tensione e bruciare i pochi tempi morti, ho ripreso a fumare qualche sigaretta, io che non sono mai stato un fumatore incallito ed avevo smesso di fumare anche quelle poche ormai da oltre dieci anni, ora quando fumo sono capace di finire una sigaretta in pochi tiri.
> 
> ...


 
Anch'io diamine ho cominciato a fumare!!! oggi cinque...
e non sono una fumatrice , ma sono certa che smetterò appena la situazione torna sotto controllo. Adesso davvero ne ho bisogno!

Sai, sono sicura e molto ottimista sul fatto che troverò la persona giusta per me. Con un bagaglio del genere certo non mi mancherà il fiuto per fare un' accurata selezione antistronzi ( anche se purtroppo non si può mai sapere).
Ma sento dentro di me un grande desiderio di vivere un amore pulito.
E anche se questi giorni sono difficilissimi so che ogni giorno è ben speso, perchè comunque non è più vissuto nella falsità di un rapporto assurdo e inconsistente.
E' come se improvvisamente gli fosse caduta la maschera e dietro a quell'uomo affettuoso, attento, generoso, disponibile e tanto innamorato si è visto un uomo piccolo e insignificante.
tristissimo.

Però fingeva benissimo, onore al merito.


----------



## lillebe. (19 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e la madonna... addirittura avvocatI...
> si vede che scurre a muneta.. come dicono in sicilia..:rotfl:


 
ggrrrrrrr non parlarmi di Sicilia :incazzato:!!!!!!!!!!


p.s. la sua amante è sicula :carneval:


----------



## astonished (19 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Anch'io diamine ho cominciato a fumare!!! oggi cinque...
> e non sono una fumatrice , ma sono certa che smetterò appena la situazione torna sotto controllo. Adesso davvero ne ho bisogno!
> 
> Sai, sono sicura e molto ottimista sul fatto che troverò la persona giusta per me. Con un bagaglio del genere certo non mi mancherà il fiuto per fare un' accurata selezione antistronzi ( anche se purtroppo non si può mai sapere).
> ...


So benissimo a cosa ti riferisci, è tutto molto triste, sepcie se ripensi a quante bugie ti sono state dette quando eri all'oscuro di tutto e credevi di vivere in una favola e non sospettavi minimamente che potesse mai farti una cosa del genere. Quando ci si sposa si fa un patto implicito con la persona scelta: "ti do' il mio cuore ed affido la mia vita nelle tue mani, abbine cure, non celare mai nessuna verità e sii mia alleata contro chi vuole frapporsi tra noi per dividerci e restiamo uniti per superare gli ostacoli che puntualmente si presenteranno"; la violazione di queste promesse, anche solo una di esse,, rompe il patto e d'un tratto ti ritrovi disarmato esposto ai quattro venti. Il crollo dell'ideale della coppia e del matrimonio rende tutto in salita: Il lavoro, la casa, gli impegni, tutto diventa più difficile senza la giusta motivazione.

Questi sono per te, ed anche anche per me, giorni diffcili e ce ne saranno di peggiori, andrai su e giù a livello emotivo ma sempre meno giù e sempre più su fino a "guarire", si spera.

Così come succede a Te, anch'io voglio un amore pulito, un amore non costruito sul dolore altrui perchè nato dalle ceneri di un rapporto in essere. Se prima sarebbe stato improbabile che intraprendessi una storia con una persona impegnata, ora lo ritengo impossibile, poichè dovrei creare ad un'altra persona il dispiacere provocato in me da tutta questa storia, ed onestamente ne posso fare a meno.

Non è facile uscirne ma chi ha qualcosa dentro, chi ha ancora quell'innocenza di fondo, può farcela e deve farlo.

Però è triste, specie quando ti accingi ad entrare in un'altra storia perchè è lì che ti convinci che è veramente finita, non quando lo credi tu.

Se tutte le storie finite male si potessero "raddrizzare" ci sarebbe un mondo meno triste e più felice ma,  per come la vedo io, un tradimento rende vana qualsiasi speranza di ripresa di un rapporto perchè tra tutte è la forma più efficace di comunicare a chi losubisce che non lo si ama ma questa, letta nel verso giusto è anche una motivazione forte per farci pesnare che si trattava della persona sbagliata.

Scusami se butto frasi in oridne sparso: stanotte ho dormito pochissimo, e la fatica ed il sonno, nonstante la costante incazzatura che mi tiene reattivo, cominciano a farsi sentire. 


Un  abbraccio. 

Ciao


----------



## Amarax (20 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> So benissimo a cosa ti riferisci, è tutto molto triste, sepcie se ripensi a quante bugie ti sono state dette quando eri all'oscuro di tutto e credevi di vivere in una favola e non sospettavi minimamente che potesse mai farti una cosa del genere. Quando ci si sposa si fa un patto implicito con la persona scelta: "ti do' il mio cuore ed affido la mia vita nelle tue mani, abbine cure, non celare mai nessuna verità e sii mia alleata contro chi vuole frapporsi tra noi per dividerci e restiamo uniti per superare gli ostacoli che puntualmente si presenteranno"; la violazione di queste promesse, anche solo una di esse,, rompe il patto e d'un tratto ti ritrovi disarmato esposto ai quattro venti. Il crollo dell'ideale della coppia e del matrimonio rende tutto in salita: Il lavoro, la casa, gli impegni, tutto diventa più difficile senza la giusta motivazione.
> 
> Questi sono per te, ed anche anche per me, giorni diffcili e ce ne saranno di peggiori, andrai su e giù a livello emotivo ma sempre meno giù e sempre più su fino a "guarire", si spera.
> 
> ...



Quoto con il sangue e l'insonnia.
Ast per quanto si rappezzi o si reincolli...vivi prima un inferno e poi l'indifferenza, con sprazzi di amore e rabbia.
Meglio chiudere.

Ma tu, al momento, non frequenti nessuna?


----------



## astonished (20 Febbraio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Quoto con il sangue e l'insonnia.
> Ast per quanto si rappezzi o si reincolli...vivi prima un inferno e poi l'indifferenza, con sprazzi di amore e rabbia.
> Meglio chiudere.
> *
> Ma tu, al momento, non frequenti nessuna? *


Ciao amarax,
no, non frequento nessuna, essenzialmente perchè voglio ripartire con una storia pulita, possibilmente con una persona sconosciuta ma si sà, l'amore quando arriva arriva!

A di là del mio aspetto, che mi faciliterebbe la frequentazione di qualche persona, fino a pochi giorni fa sentivo di essere ancora legato a mia moglie ma nel corso di queste ultime due settimane ho sentito in me un frattura definitiva e so benissimo che il legame ero io a sentirlo, lei è stata con me per il bene che provava non certo per amore: tra noi non si è mai instaurata vera complicità, eravamo troppo diversi.

Torniamo a me, mia moglie è storia passata: faccio un lavoro che mi tiene praticamente tutta la giornata fuori casa e la mia vita si svolge praticamente sul posto di lavoro. Da sempre ho trovato una grande intesa con una mia collega, la persona più solare che abbia mai conosciuto ma anche la più strana, lei, sposata, non ha mai fatto mistero del suo debole per me, ma da quando io le ho detto che mi sarei separato (è un'amica dunque mi ci confido) il suo atteggiamento nei miei confronti è cambiato improvvisamente, ha visto in me un pericolo per se e la sua famiglia, ed ha iniziato ad evitarmi ed a liquidarmi sbrigativamente tutte le volte che capita di sentirmi: ci sono rimasto malissimo, veramente male perchè non vorrei da lei ciò che crede, l'ultima volta che l'ha fatto è stato ieri.  

Poi c'è un'altra collega, anche lei separata, che ho scoperto essersi innamorata ma ahimè non è il mio tipo.

Non mi sbilancio ora sul come sento l'amore ed i sentimenti, potrei non essere obiettivo, vorrei semplicemente che accadesse qualcosa, ma non per questo scendo a patti con la solitudine.

Ho poi una grande difficoltà nell'approccio iniziale, forse dovuta all'immagine di persona "seria" che tutti hanno di me (e non so perchè) ma io sento di essere dentro di me una persona gioiosa, con tanta voglia di sorridere e di stare bene, di poter dare tanto, basta trovare la chiave giusta.

Amarax, questo è un percorso di crescita, non butto via niente, pensavo che la fine di un matrimonio fosse una tragedia invece, vissuta in maniera matura, può essere un punto da cui ripartire migliorati.

Ciao.

PS
Vado a fare colazione, poi, forse, torno.


----------



## lillebe. (20 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> So benissimo a cosa ti riferisci, è tutto molto triste, sepcie se ripensi a quante bugie ti sono state dette quando eri all'oscuro di tutto e credevi di vivere in una favola e non sospettavi minimamente che potesse mai farti una cosa del genere. Quando ci si sposa si fa un patto implicito con la persona scelta: "ti do' il mio cuore ed affido la mia vita nelle tue mani, abbine cure, non celare mai nessuna verità e sii mia alleata contro chi vuole frapporsi tra noi per dividerci e restiamo uniti per superare gli ostacoli che puntualmente si presenteranno"; la violazione di queste promesse, anche solo una di esse,, rompe il patto e d'un tratto ti ritrovi disarmato esposto ai quattro venti. Il crollo dell'ideale della coppia e del matrimonio rende tutto in salita: Il lavoro, la casa, gli impegni, tutto diventa più difficile senza la giusta motivazione.
> 
> Questi sono per te, ed anche anche per me, giorni diffcili e ce ne saranno di peggiori, andrai su e giù a livello emotivo ma sempre meno giù e sempre più su fino a "guarire", si spera.
> 
> ...


 
Ciao buongiorno Ast
ho letto il tuo post e devo dirti che sono d'accordo sul su e giù .
Ma non molto su tutto il resto.
Cioè, anch'io ho tradito mio marito ed è vero che nel momento stesso in cui l'ho tradito mi sono detta "allora non lo amo" , ma poi mi sono resa conto che non potevo stare senza di lui e che non era solo per abitudine , per i figli o altro.
Sai che la mia storia è stata molto lunga e travagliata. Che ci siamo entrambi fatti del male. E tutt'oggi non escludo che il mio tradimento sia stato davvero come un chiedere aiuto, un modo per farmi notare, per far vedere che non ero proprio trasparente. Forse quello che mi feriva , era che lui non mi vedeva più.
Ho tentato di parlagli mille volte, l'ho pregato di stare di più con me e con i bimbi. Fin quando mi sono stancata di pregare e dentro di me sè rotto qualcosa, e ho pensato "fà un pò come ti pare".
E' li che ho cominciato la mia storia clandestina e più io mi allontanavo e più lui non se ne accorgeva. Anzi, era contento.
Ti dico questo perchè io sento di aver tradito per amore! strano vero?
ma ti giuro che mi è capitato di piangere nelle braccia del mio amante perchè sentivo che mio marito non mi amava come avrei voluto.
E' incredibile lo so, ma l'epilogo che ha avuto la nostra storia mi dice che, purtroppo, avevo ragione.
Io ho rinunciato senza mezzi termini al mio amante , lui non ha mai rinunciato alla sua.
Lui non mi amava. Ha lasciato che mi allontanassi, perchè lui aveva già un'altra , senza avere il coraggio però di dire veramente come stavano le cose.
Con questo non voglio certo giustificare il tradimento ( che aborro ) , ma davvero , non esiste un metro di valutazione valido a senso unico.

Buona giornata.


----------



## astonished (20 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Ciao buongiorno Ast
> ho letto il tuo post e devo dirti che sono d'accordo sul su e giù .
> Ma non molto su tutto il resto.
> Cioè, anch'io ho tradito mio marito ed è vero che nel momento stesso in cui l'ho tradito mi sono detta "allora non lo amo" , ma poi mi sono resa conto che non potevo stare senza di lui e che non era solo per abitudine , per i figli o altro.
> ...


Ciao Lillebe,
oggi è sabato e da single quale sono devo sbrugare tante faccende che normalmente non posso fare dunque non vorrei dilungarmi.

Sono d'accordo con tutto quello che dici, anche sul fatto che si possa tradire per amore, se poi però c'è un reale pentimento per il tradimento ed infatti quello che ho detto era più riferito al tradimento reiterato e continuo di tuo marito che al tuo nesi suoi confronti. 
Anch'io sul forum sono stato tacciato di essere categorico ma in fondo so di non esserlo: se penso mia moglie, so di non volerle male, se mi immedesimo in lei posso anche capirla ma il capirla voleva dire chiudere definitivamente tutto, mentre se ti ostini a non capire paradossalmente lotti per dimostrare che è come dici tu che stanno le cose e che un domani si potrà sistemare tutto. C'è un problema però: alla nostra età, quando intraprendi una relazione exstraconiugale con qualcuno e lo fai perchè non hai ascolto dal tuo marito o da tua moglie,  spesso si instaura un legame forte con l'amante ed alla lunga questo legame diventa primario dunque diventa difficile uscirne.

Se penso a quanto sia staba bella e dolce la mia storia con mia moglie mi sembra incredibile che possa essere finita così: mia moglie s'è persa in un momento di crisi, ed ora è completamente smarrita e non sa più trovare la strada. Paradossalmente io ero un marito presente per quanto mi fosse possibile con un lavoro che mi teneva lontano per gran parte della giornata (ma i sacrifici li faveco per noi non per me stesso)  condividevamo qualsiasi lavoro da fare in casa, non sono mai stato esigente per cose di secondaria importanza, tipo l'alimenmtazione, ma lei mi ha estromesso dalla sua intimità nel momento più dolorosa della sua vita, la perdita della mamma, ed è da lì che si è avvicinata all'amante (con il quale c'era già stato un precedente quando eravamo fidanzati) ma non credere che questo lutto abbia influito più di tanto sul decorso delle cose, è stato solo un motivo di riavvicinamento: ho sempre sentito mia moglie mai comoletamente dentro al nostra storia.

Dal mio canto ho avuto moltissime possibilità di tradirla ma io, sin da adolescente, mi sono sempore sentito più adulto dei miei anni, e da quando l'ho sposata mi sono sentito un uomo, intendo una persona con un profondo senso di rispetto, che non si lacsia andare all'avventura per il piacere di un rapporto extra, ed in più volevo dei figli e questo per lei sembrava gravosa come richiesta. Insomma abbiamo iniziato ad avere obiettivi diversi: io sono restato sempre nel matrimonio anche quando vedevo che lei sia allontanava, lei invece ha cominciato a regredire nei modi di fare e di pensare ed il finale sai qual'è stato.

Non credere che io abbia le vedute ristrette: a volte non si vuole vedere per non rinnovare dolori, ma io la mente ce l'ho apertissima: non condanno apriori i traditori, condanno solo la superficialità e se devo dirla tutta. molte persone che io stesso ho criticato su questo forum si pongono in maniera suprficiale ma superficiali non sono, lo fanno perchè loro stesse non hanno ancora trovato il coraggio di snocciolare quanto hanno dentro.

Per quanto mi riguarda, in questi giorni, dopo quasi un anno dalla separazione di fatto, sto trovando la vera serenità, data dalla consapevolezza di voler vivere in pace con tutte le persone che hanno fatto parte della mia vita passata e ponendomi nello stesso modo nei confronti di quelle che potrebbere eventualmente far parte di quella futura dalla quale non mi aspetto niente se non la possibilità di dimostrare che ho ancora qualcosa da dare e da dire.

Buona giornata.


----------



## lillebe. (20 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Lillebe,
> oggi è sabato e da single quale sono devo sbrugare tante faccende che normalmente non posso fare dunque non vorrei dilungarmi.
> 
> Sono d'accordo con tutto quello che dici, anche sul fatto che si possa tradire per amore, se poi però c'è un reale pentimento per il tradimento ed infatti quello che ho detto era più riferito al tradimento reiterato e continuo di tuo marito che al tuo nesi suoi confronti.
> ...


 
Beato te! io invece lavoro anche oggi, anzi lavoro più degli altri giorni.
Temo che starò al lavoro no-stop fino alle 20.00. SIGH
Da un lato è meglio, ho meno tempo per pensare.
Ma domani è domenica e ho già in mente qualcosina da fare... domani farò pulizie.... farò sparire ogni traccia di lui da casa mia.:mexican:

Si, comunque avevo capito il tuo punto di vista, volevo solo sottilineare il mio e non sentirmi colpevole quando ti leggo.

Ciaooooo


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2010)

Spesso trovo contradittorio chi vede nel tradimento un significato di così profonda lontananza dal partner, tale da rappresentare una insanabile frattura, ma continua a tenere il traditore al centro dei suoi pensieri e in qualche modo delle proprie scelte future.

Spesso la/il tradita/o dice "mai più uno/a così" ma siamo così sicuri che non sia proprio quel genere di persona, che ci tiene sul filo, che in qualche modo sappiamo di dover "lottare" per tenerlo accanto a noi, che ci tiene "in tensione", quella che si combina con il nostro modo di essere? Che uno tranquillo, dedito a noi, alla famiglia non ci prenda effettivamente come diciamo di desiderare?

E se ciò è vero anche solo in parte , non è che lo si debba ricondurre a qualche carenza nostra ed è lì che dovremmo scavare a fondo per trovare vera serenità e vera possibilità di trovare un nuovo equilibrio con qualcun altro/a?


----------



## lillebe. (20 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spesso trovo contradittorio chi vede nel tradimento un significato di così profonda lontananza dal partner, tale da rappresentare una insanabile frattura, ma continua a tenere il traditore al centro dei suoi pensieri e in qualche modo delle proprie scelte future.
> 
> Spesso la/il tradita/o dice "mai più uno/a così" ma siamo così sicuri che non sia proprio quel genere di persona, che ci tiene sul filo, che in qualche modo sappiamo di dover "lottare" per tenerlo accanto a noi, che ci tiene "in tensione", quella che si combina con il nostro modo di essere? Che uno tranquillo, dedito a noi, alla famiglia non ci prenda effettivamente come diciamo di desiderare?
> 
> E se ciò è vero anche solo in parte , non è che lo si debba ricondurre a qualche carenza nostra ed è lì che dovremmo scavare a fondo per trovare vera serenità e vera possibilità di trovare un nuovo equilibrio con qualcun altro/a?


 
chissà....


----------



## astonished (20 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Q1)Spesso trovo contradittorio chi vede nel tradimento un significato di così profonda lontananza dal partner, tale da rappresentare una insanabile frattura, ma continua a tenere il traditore al centro dei suoi pensieri e in qualche modo delle proprie scelte future.
> 
> Q2) Spesso la/il tradita/o dice "mai più uno/a così" ma siamo così sicuri che non sia proprio quel genere di persona, che ci tiene sul filo, che in qualche modo sappiamo di dover "lottare" per tenerlo accanto a noi, che ci tiene "in tensione", quella che si combina con il nostro modo di essere? Che uno tranquillo, dedito a noi, alla famiglia non ci prenda effettivamente come diciamo di desiderare?
> 
> Q3) E se ciò è vero anche solo in parte , non è che lo si debba ricondurre a qualche carenza nostra ed è lì che dovremmo scavare a fondo per trovare vera serenità e vera possibilità di trovare un nuovo equilibrio con qualcun altro/a?


Fedifrago, 
io non conosco la tua storia e non so nemmeno se il tuo nick è stato scelto per via del tuo passato o altro motivo ma se quello che scrivi deriva da come vedi tu i rapporti sentimentali allora credo che tu ne abbia una visione abbastanza semplificata.

A1)Queste tue sono conclusioni abbastanza scontate: è normale che un tradimento rappresenti un punto di svolta ed è normale che il traditore sia nella testa del tradito anche nel dopo tradimento perchè, dando per scontato che si abbia un cuore e dei sentimenti, non è detto che si debba voler male per forza a chi ce ne ha fatto e cancellarlo dai nostri pensieri, o no? 

Io sono stato tradito dalla mia ex-moglie, ne ho preso atto, ho cercato di riscostruire, non ci siamo riusciti, ne ho capito il motivo, ne ho dedotto che lei non provava per me ciò che provavo io, ho concluso che non voglio tornare con Lei, e volgio ricostruire la mia vita su me stesso, il tutto dopo quasi un anno e mezzo dalla confessione del tradimento: tu dove lo vedi che la traditrice influenza le mie scelte future se non nel fatto che con Lei ho deciso di chiudere? Bada che qui stiamo parlando di un matrimonio che si chiude e non di un fidanzamento o rapporto di convivenza. Se sei o sei stato sposato dovresti capire che significa salire su quell'altare se l'hai fatto in maniera sentita e voluta.

A2) Visione abbastanza semplificata ed immatura dei rapporti, a mio modo di vedere: se vuoi costruire qualcosa nella vita, se vuoi andare avanti e poter dare a te ed ai tuoi figli un futuro ed una vita serena devi impegnarti nella famiglia e nella coppia, non devi sprecare energie su questioni superflue tipo assumere l'atteggiamento di chi fugge per farsi rincorrere dal compagno; questi sono giochi per chi ha tempo da perdere e non ha grandi problemi per la testa probabilmente perchè nemmeno sa di averli, pur avendoli. Se vuoi realizzare qualcosa in due devi avere un progetto "impegnativo" e devi essere complice del tuo compagno, e non essere colui che instilla il sospetto per catturare la sua attenzione (questo va bene all'inizio ma non può perdurare negli anni): se è così vuol dire che sei ancora in una fase immatura del rapporto di coppia (preciso che non mi riferisco a Te, parlo in generale).

A3) Poichè non ritengo vero nel mio caso ciò che chiedi ai primi due punti potrei evitare di rispondere anche a questo ma posso dire qualcosa a riguardo:tutti noi abbiamo delle carenze, chi non ne ha? quelle affettive e quelle caratteriali spesso cerchiamo di colmarle con qualcuno che ce ne allevi il peso, non mi sembra scandaloso affermarlo, credo che la forza di un uomo sia quella di ammettere le proprie debolezze, non celarle, e da lì partire per cercare di rafforzarsi. Io sono una persona che non ha mai dovuto faticare  per ceracre le attenzioni di una donna, da punto di vista materiale/economico ho tutto in sovrabbondanza, ho un lavoro di prestigio/repsonabilità (sono un dei cosiddetti "manager" ma non di quelli stereotipati), ho la responsabilità di qualche persona che lavora per me e dal mio lavoro dipende quello di altre 250 persone ed il funizonamento di buona parte di un'azienda multinazionale, non ho dovuto faticare per avere questo lavoro, ero consulente e mi è stato offerto quel posto, insomma dal di fuori tutto ok, uomo tutte certezze eppure non è così: ho paura tutti i giorni,  paura perchè ogni giorno ci sono problemi nuovi ed ogni giorni vengo schiacciato dal peso delle responsabilità, che sento ormai anche sul fisico perchè ti comprimono la mente ed il petto, ma so che pur con grande fatica, alla fine della giornata riesco a farvi fronte. Quando stavo con mia moglie averi voluto condividere con Lei queste paure, questi pensieri: c'erano dei giorni in cui ero in mezzo a grandissimi casini sul lavoro, mi sentivo il mondo addosso ed i problemi erano giganteschi, poi pensavo a Lei e dicevo "per fortuna che ho Lei" e ridimensionavo tutto perchè alla fine della giornata sarei tornato a casa ed avrei avuto la mia giusta ricompensa, vederla (a volte capitava che tornassi tardi e, sapessi quanto era bello vederla dormire come una bambina nel nostro letto!), capitava che la chiamassi spesso in mezzo a dei casini enormi a lavoro solo per dirle "Stellina, meno male che ho Te" e questo mi dava forza. Avrei voluto condividere con Lei tutte le mie paure e le mie debolezze così come lei ha fatto con me ma non è stato più possibile. Detto questo sento di essere una persona più matura dopo il tradimento. Non do' colpe nè a Lei nè tantomeno a me per come sono andate le cose, ma da qui si riparte.

Punto.

Ciao.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2010)

As sei un uomo che avrei voluto conoscere. Forse tua moglie non si è sentita all'altezza.
Troverai di meglio e avrai una bella famiglia.


----------



## astonished (20 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> As sei un uomo che avrei voluto conoscere. Forse tua moglie non si è sentita all'altezza.
> Troverai di meglio e avrai una bella famiglia.


Grazie Persa,
la tua stima mi gratifica, penso di essere una brava persona, se devo scegliere un aggettivo direj onesta ma ho tanto da lavorare su me stesso, sento di essermi fermato anni fa e devo riprendere a crescere.

Spero di avere una vera famiglia un giorno, ma sai meglio di me che non si può costruire dall'oggi al domani: prima di arrivare a dire ad una donna di volere un figlio il cammino è lungo perchè il processo di consocenza e condivisione è lento.

Di positivo c'è che sono vivo e ho intatte voglia ed energie da spendere.

Dentro sono quello di sempre ed il tradimento nè qualsiasi altra sventura non potrà cambiarmi se non in meglio. 

Quì dentro ho trovato tante belle persone, qusai tutte, senza distinzione fra traditi e traditori, peccato che non si riesca ad essere così spontanei anche nel "reale".

Un abbraccio.


PS
Ora vado a nanna per un'oretta: stamttina l'ho spesa a sistemare casa e le mie cose (sono un perfetto csalingo ormai): posso correre senza fatica per 15 km ma l'aspirapolvere, lo straccio ed il ferro da stiro sono terribilmente più faticosi!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Grazie Persa,
> la tua stima mi gratifica, penso di essere una brava persona, se devo scegliere un aggettivo direj onesta ma ho tanto da lavorare su me stesso, sento di essermi fermato anni fa e devo riprendere a crescere.
> 
> Spero di avere una vera famiglia un giorno, ma sai meglio di me che non si può costruire dall'oggi al domani: prima di arrivare a dire ad una donna di volere un figlio il cammino è lungo perchè il processo di consocenza e condivisione è lento.
> ...


 Beata chi ti si piglia! :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (20 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> penso di essere una brava persona,


 ...con un avatar inquietante.  
:rotfl:


Scherzo, spero di non essere stata inopportuna.


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> *...con un avatar inquietante.*
> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Scherzo, spero di non essere stata inopportuna.


Concordo! ... quello di Toto' era piu' carino


----------



## astonished (20 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> ...con un avatar inquietante.
> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Scherzo, *spero di non essere stata inopportuna*.


E' l'avatar di una persona attonita, sbalordita: la mia alla scoperta del tradimento (ma non sono io quello dell'avatar).

Si mi sono offeso, ma dai, scherzi? Ciao ;-) 




Mari' ha detto:


> Concordo! ... *quello di Toto' era piu' carino*


Tranquilla, prima o poi lo ripristino: è che mi ero stufato di vedere sempre la stessa immagine, in quella foto era troppo serio il principe.


----------



## lillebe. (20 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beata chi ti si piglia! :mexican:


 

Senti, io sarei libera che ne dici di un caffè? :mrgreen:


----------



## lillebe. (20 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beata chi ti si piglia! :mexican:


 
Oddio non dicevo a te ma a AST!!!!!! ovvio no??? :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Oddio non dicevo a te ma a AST!!!!!! ovvio no??? :carneval:


 L'avevo capito ...a me chi mi si piglia... :incazzato::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Tranquilla, prima o poi lo ripristino: è che mi ero stufato di vedere sempre la stessa immagine, in quella foto era troppo serio il principe.


In questa sorride  facci un pensierino :up:


----------



## astonished (20 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> In questa sorride  facci un pensierino :up:


Si, decisamente meglio.

Ciao.:up:


----------



## astonished (20 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Senti, io sarei libera che ne dici di un caffè? :mrgreen:




E' tutta nello smile la risposta.

Ciao.


----------



## Eliade (20 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E' l'avatar di una persona attonita, sbalordita: la mia alla scoperta del tradimento (ma non sono io quello dell'avatar).


 La questione è seria, ma a prima vista l'avevo preso per uno sguardo assassino! 


> Si mi sono offeso, ma dai, scherzi? Ciao ;-)


----------



## lillebe. (20 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E' tutta nello smile la risposta.
> 
> Ciao.


 
Si dice mal comune mezzo gaudio no?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Fedifrago,
> io non conosco la tua storia e non so nemmeno se il tuo nick è stato scelto per via del tuo passato o altro motivo ma se quello che scrivi deriva da come vedi tu i rapporti sentimentali allora credo che tu ne abbia una visione abbastanza semplificata.
> 
> A1)Queste tue sono conclusioni abbastanza scontate: è normale che un tradimento rappresenti un punto di svolta ed è normale che il traditore sia nella testa del tradito anche nel dopo tradimento perchè, dando per scontato che si abbia un cuore e dei sentimenti, non è detto che si debba voler male per forza a chi ce ne ha fatto e cancellarlo dai nostri pensieri, o no?
> ...


Si vede che non conosci nè me nè la mia storia...

A parte questo mi dai l'impressione di parlarti molto addosso e di seguire TUOI ragionamenti che non son proprio in linea con quanto è stato scritto, quasi a voler ridurre a "pianificazione", budget, etc anche i sentimenti...

Si intravede anche, nella tua dedizione al lavoro, nell'importanza che dai ad esso, uno dei possibili motivi di allontanamento di tua moglie che, ad esempio, forse anzichè assopirsi in attesa del tuo ritorno (che come tu stesso dici avveniva spesso tardi) e non vedendo il tuo sguardo compiaciuto nel vedere che era ancora lì, avrebbe magari preferito averti vicino prima di addormentarsi o in qualche momento meno routinario della vita a due....

Mi permetto di dirti questo, come osservatore esterno, primo perchè penso di aver qualche anno più di te e secondo perchè per le stesse cause (lavoro e ruoli di responsabilità) mi son trovato a un certo punto in crisi anche nel mio rapporto oltre che con me stesso...

Se vuoi son stato più fortunato di te ad aver a fianco una persona che mi amava davvero e che ha fatto di tutto per riconquistarmi, ma io dall'altra parte, ho avuto il coraggio di spogliarmi da tutto ciò che ritenevo indotto per trovare il vero me stesso e offrire quello, con anche tutti i difetti in bella evidenza e non un simulacro di maritino perfettino...che NON ESISTE! (concorderai che la perfezsione non è di questo mondo no?!)

Quanto alle risposte sarò meno prolisso e ancor più schematico di te:

A1) é ovvio aver in mente chi è stato con noi, ma non riesaminare a distanza di mesi ed anche di anni ogni singola virgola...specie dopo aver detto e ridetto che è questione chiusa (e ovviamente non era rivolto solo a te!)

A2-A3) Io parlavo di tratti spesso comuni nelle scelte e nelle persone che poi si rivelano sbagliate: porsi qualche domanda su di noi oltre che sugli altri è così semplicistico? può essere (dove avrei parlato di non progettualità, non impegni verso partner e figli poi me lo spiegheresti? Grazie!) 

Tu probabilmente, partendo dalla giustezza di riconoscere i propri limiti e le proprie carenze, ti contraddici cercando di dare un'immagine di te molto nel giusto, nel corretto, nel responsabile rassicurante etc etc..

Dici però una cosa molto giusta, su cui ti invito a riflettere e che forse potresti riferire anche a chi ti era vicino:

"quelle affettive e quelle caratteriali spesso cerchiamo di colmarle con qualcuno che ce ne allevi il peso"....

Sai che peso può essere vivere accanto a una miss o un mister perfezione consci della propria imperfezione? :singleeye:


----------



## astonished (20 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si vede che non conosci nè me nè la mia storia...
> 
> A parte questo mi dai l'impressione di parlarti molto addosso e di seguire TUOI ragionamenti che non son proprio in linea con quanto è stato scritto, quasi a voler ridurre a "pianificazione", budget, etc anche i sentimenti...
> 
> ...


Ciao Fedigrafo,
spero di essere meno prolisso nel risponderti.

Ho premesso di non conoscere la tua storia dunque ho risposto in base all'impressione che mi ha dato leggere il tuo post.

Io non so quanti anni hai, io ne ho quaranta ma non fa differenza,si può essere più o meno maturi a prescindere dall'età anagrafica non credi? Eviterò di entrare nella mia parte intima toccata dalla tua replica perchè sarebbe troppo complicato e lungo da spiegare quì lasciami solo dire che sono contento per Te se hai trovato una donna che ti ha amato davvero, non tussi sono così fortunati sai, nel mio caso ho avuto affianco una donna profondamente intelligente, tra l'altro oggettivamente bellissima e dunque ambita da moltissime persone, è restata con me per 16 anni ma il motivi di rottura non è stato solo il mio lavoro e l'importanza che secondo Te gli darei, sono altri i motivi e non è questo il momento di esporli. 

Non capisco da dove evinci che io dia tutta questa importanza  al lavoro: ho descritto quello che faccio solo per dire che ho una posizione economica/lavorativa invidiabile e mi riferivo al fatto che questo in qualche modo cattura l'interesse di alcune donne che ruotano nel mio ambiente ma per me il lavoro è assolutamente secondario rispetto a molti altre cose della vita. 

Tornavo tardi? A volte non sempre, solo quando c'erano problemi imprevisti, e se vieni pagato per risolvere i problemi non puoi alzare il ditino alle 18:00 e dire "sorry, devo andare" non pui farlo sempre altrimenti faresti altro, tra l'altro il lavoro mi serve per pagare un mutuo molto pesante che difficilmente potrei pagare altrimenti.

Dov'è che darei l'immagine di me della persona perfetta e giusta e rassicurante, ed ammesso che fosse così perchè sarebbe in contraddizione con l'ammettere i propri limiti? Non ti sembra che la forza di ognuno di noi parta dal riconoscere i propri limiti?

Capisco che con le poche frasi scritte si possano trarre conclusioni affrettate, ma non sento di avere nessuna delle qualità da te citate. Chiedevo solo di poter amare e di esser compreso, di fare squadra con mia moglie contro le avversità. Però su una cosa c'hai azzeccato, sento di essere onesto e scusa se lo ribadisco, e posso aggiungere che dopo il tradimento sento di esserlo di più.

Ognuno trova la sua strada, tu l'hai trovata spogliandoti di tutto ciò che ritenevi indotto avendo avuto "la fortuna" di avere una moglie che ha fatto di tutto per riconquistarti, io cecherò di ritrovare me stesso in una maniera alternativa alla tua e  non si tratta nemmeno di ritrovare me stesso, perchè io non mi sono mai perso, si è persa mia moglie, e se hai tutta l'eperienza che dici di avere dall'alto dei tuoi anni, saprai bene che non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire e sapessi quante volte l'ho chiamata mia moglie per farla tornare (in se)!

Scusami se mi sono dilungato, ho ritenuto doveroso risponderti: da parte tua è poco carino dire che mi parlo addosso, specie nel ruolo di amministratore che rivesti,  e da che mondo è mondo le risposte vanno argomentate.

Ciao


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Fedigrafo,
> spero di essere meno prolisso nel risponderti.
> 
> Ho premesso di non conoscere la tua storia dunque ho risposto in base all'impressione che mi ha dato leggere il tuo post.
> ...


Ti chiedo scusa se hai inteso il mio "parlarti addosso" come tentativo di limitare il tuo esprimerti, ti assicuro che non era quella l'intenzione.

Dalle mie parti parlarsi addosso significa seguire propri ragionamenti, guardare soprattutto a se stessi, a quel che si fa o non si fa e su quello parametrare l'agire ed il pensiero altrui.

Detto questo, chiudo qui perchè non debbo affermare alcunchè per me e preferisco lasciar spazio agli altri utenti, specie se noto fastidio per il mio intervenire (anche SE FATTO COME UTENTE e non come AMMINISTRATORE, distinguo che IO ho sempre ben presente ma evidentemente altri no!)

Ciao


----------



## astonished (21 Febbraio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa se hai inteso il mio "parlarti addosso" come tentativo di limitare il tuo esprimerti, ti assicuro che non era quella l'intenzione.
> 
> Dalle mie parti parlarsi addosso significa seguire propri ragionamenti, guardare soprattutto a se stessi, a quel che si fa o non si fa e su quello parametrare l'agire ed il pensiero altrui.
> 
> ...


Ciao,
a me non dai assolutamente fastidio e non devi chiedermi scusa per alcunchè.  Ti ho semplicemente risposto e ti dirò che su alcune cose hai dato lo stesso giudizio di chi mi conosce nel reale ma ti posso assicurare che sento di non essere tutta questa perla di uomo: sono una persona con tanti limiti che cerca semplicemente una donna che non mi metta su un piedistallo, che mi faccia crescere e per la quale io possa fare altrettanto.

La storia con mia molgie è andata male, almeno finora è così; se conoscessi la nostra storia diresti che sarebbe stato impossibile, ma è andata così ed è ovvio che anche io debba aver avuto le mie responsabilità, non mi pongo al di sopra delle parti solo perchè non sono stato io il traditore. Sento tutti i giorni il peso del fallimento, è un qualcosa che mi aggredisce anche a livello fisico, io non mi sono mai arreso di fronte a niente, ho praticato sport a livello agonistico e non arretravo mai, eppure questa volta ho dovuto farlo perchè dall'altra parte c'era una persona che non ha voluto farsi aiutare.

Sento di aver fallito anch'io e nella sfera più importante dei sentimenti, come posso sentirmi "uno giusto e sicuro di sè?" non mi sento assolutamente un pianificatore nè uno che fa calcoli o budget sentimentali, altrimenti, forse, non starei su questo forum. 

Forse sono una persona controllata, questo si, ma lo sono perchè mi conosco e se non avessi dei ritmi ben cadenzati andrei alla deriva, com'è successo nel passato, quando avevo qualche anno in meno, ed ironia della sorte, è stata proprio mia moglie a darmi quei ritmi e quella cadenza che mi hanno porrato a fare quella vita che poi si è rivelata non piacerle.

Ti chiedo scusa io, non volevo fare leva sul fatto che fossi amministratore: mi hai pungolato sulla mia prolissità e non l'hai fatto solo tu, l'ha fatto anche la mia amica Verena67 ma dovete capire che oltre ad argomentare le risposte, la prolissità deriva dalla voglia di comunicare che molti frequentatori del forum hanno, e la si ha tanto più quanto si è soli e si è in un momento di difficoltà: personalmente sono in una fase di solitudine che dura ormai da quasi un anno, le difficoltà sono state superate ma la solitudine resta; qui nel forum si trovano persone disposte a sentire e condividere e con alcune si instaura una particolare affinità dialettica, che ti spinge a confidarti scrivendo di Te.

Ciao.


----------



## lillebe. (21 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao,
> a me non dai assolutamente fastidio e non devi chiedermi scusa per alcunchè. Ti ho semplicemente risposto e ti dirò che su alcune cose hai dato lo stesso giudizio di chi mi conosce nel reale ma ti posso assicurare che sento di non essere tutta questa perla di uomo: sono una persona con tanti limiti che cerca semplicemente una donna che non mi metta su un piedistallo, che mi faccia crescere e per la quale io possa fare altrettanto.
> 
> La storia con mia molgie è andata male, almeno finora è così; se conoscessi la nostra storia diresti che sarebbe stato impossibile, ma è andata così ed è ovvio che anche io debba aver avuto le mie responsabilità, non mi pongo al di sopra delle parti solo perchè non sono stato io il traditore. Sento tutti i giorni il peso del fallimento, è un qualcosa che mi aggredisce anche a livello fisico, io non mi sono mai arreso di fronte a niente, ho praticato sport a livello agonistico e non arretravo mai, eppure questa volta ho dovuto farlo perchè dall'altra parte c'era una persona che non ha voluto farsi aiutare.
> ...


 
Dolce.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Forse sono una persona controllata, questo si, ma lo sono perchè mi conosco e se non avessi dei ritmi ben cadenzati andrei alla deriva, com'è successo nel passato, quando avevo qualche anno in meno, ed ironia della sorte, è stata proprio mia moglie a darmi quei ritmi e quella cadenza che mi hanno porrato a fare quella vita che poi si è rivelata non piacerle.


Ecco, allora dovresti lavorare su questa cosa e cercare di modificare il controllo, lasciarti andare e cercare di rimettere insieme le due parti, controllo e deriva. Non tutto il male viene per nuocere sai...


----------



## lillebe. (21 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Dolce.


 

Mi sa che il mio "dolce" ti ha davvero frastornato.
Ho letto quello che hai scritto e ho trovato davvero dolce che un uomo ammetta così le sue debolezze e chieda aiuto in modo così naturale (mè venuto in  mente un bimbo) da lì il mio dolce ! 

Questo è stato il mio primo weekend senza figli da quando ci siamo separati. 
Ieri sera sono stata abbastanza bene, ero stanca e ho avuto tutto il tempo per me stessa, mi sono messa a letto praticamente subito. Oggi, tutta la domenica da sola davanti a me.
E' davvero difficile quando sei abituata ad avere sempre intorno due monelli, stare da sola. E' dapprima bello, rilassante, ma poi pian piano...ahhhhhh che tristezzaaaaaa

Comunque , tra poco torneranno a casa, dalla loro mamma e anche per loro oggi ha avuto inzio una nuova vita a cui dovranno abituarsi. 

Almeno per adesso è così, poi chissà magari col tempo, riusciremo almeno a mangiare una pizza insieme coi ragazzi. Ma inevitabilmente non sarà mai più lo stesso.

Anche per questa tristezza di fondo, non mi andava di scrivere oggi.
Ho letto i vostri interventi nel forum ma più di un "dolce" non mè venuto di scrivere.

Un caro saluto a tutti.
e uno speciale a Ast.


----------



## astonished (22 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Mi sa che il mio "dolce" ti ha davvero frastornato.
> Ho letto quello che hai scritto e ho trovato davvero dolce che un uomo ammetta così le sue debolezze e chieda aiuto in modo così naturale (mè venuto in  mente un bimbo) da lì il mio dolce !
> 
> Questo è stato il mio primo weekend senza figli da quando ci siamo separati.
> ...


Grazie per il saluto speciale che ricambio con un abbraccio.

Ti sembra strano da parte di un uomo chiedere aiuto in maniera naturale e diretta? A me no, se vuoi essere aiutato devi tendere la mano, perchè se continui a tenerla nascosta dietra la schiena nessuno la prenderà.

Ammettere le proprie debolezze: e chi non ne ha? io ho semore diffidato di chi si pone sempre in maniera sicura col petto rigonfio e la soluzione in tasca per ogni problema, mi sembra poco credibile. Questo non significa che bisogna porsi nei confronti della vita in maniera remissima ma ammettere le proprie debolezze credo sia paradossalmente un atto di forza.

Mi piace il fatto che tu abbia visto in me un bambino, ne sono lusingato, è quello che sento di custodire dentro,il loro modo di vedere e dire le cose senza secondi fini. Tu pesna che la più bella foto di me, quella a cui ricorro quando sono giù, quella che ho sostituito in soggiorno alla foto mia e di mia moglie (ho tolto tutte le foto da casa) è una mia da bambino, quando avevo 5-6 anni, in posa da adulto. E' una foto molto bella anche nei colori di allora e rivedo molto di me oggi in quel bimbo di allora.

Capisco la tua tristezza di oggi, la solitudine non è tutto questo spasso. D'altra parte hai l'immensa fortuna di avere avuto dal matrimonio dei figli (al di là di come sta andando ora),  con i quali mai ti sentirai sola, forse sarai triste ma sola no.

Io non posso dirti altro su questo perchè per quanto possa sforzare l'immaginazione, figli non ne ho avuti ma le sensazioni di questi giorni che stai vivendo di certo ti aiuteranno a riflettere e ad eleborare il passato ed il futuro.

Ti racconto una cosa: ieri mentre mi sistemavo mi squilla il telefono, era mia moglie (non mi ha praticamente mai chiamato nel corso degli ultimi mesi, anche per mia richiesta) mi ha detto che aveva sbagliato numero perchè voleva chiamare suo fratello. Scambiamo una paio di battute sul come va e poi chiudiamo. La telefonata mi ha lasciato completamente neutro, sarei pouto rimanecri male per essere stato chiamato solo a causa di un erorre  ma nemmeno quello (non mi sono nemmeno posto il problema sulla veridicità dell'errore e se l'avesse fatto apposta, ma dal tono mi sembrava sincera).

Stasera mi chiama nuovamente, mi chiede se vogliamo vederci, le dico di si e le propongo di fare due passi in città: lei mi racconta di sue nuove amicizie acquisite di quello che fa, pare si diverta e non stia male. Io le racconto un pò di me, di quello che faccio e di "occasioni" che sto evitando perchè non sento mie.  Passiamo circa 3 ore isnieme e sento che siamo diventati due estranei:era già capitato in passato di vedersi ed uscire e si finiva per litigare quando ci si accorgeve di parlare come estranei, l'ultima volta era successo due settimane fa. Stasera le avevo premesso "stai tranquilla non abdremo a litigare" e così è stato: sento che dentro di me si è definitivamente chiusa una storia e non sono più triste per questo. Resto solo ma passerà anche questa fase, si spera.

Ora devo chiudere tra 3 ore suona la sveglia!

Ciao


----------



## lillebe. (22 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Grazie per il saluto speciale che ricambio con un abbraccio.
> 
> Ti sembra strano da parte di un uomo chiedere aiuto in maniera naturale e diretta? A me no, se vuoi essere aiutato devi tendere la mano, perchè se continui a tenerla nascosta dietra la schiena nessuno la prenderà.
> 
> ...


 

Ciao Ast
ti scrivo dal lavoro. 
Non trovo strano che tu chieda aiuto scrivendo qui dentro ( come tutti noi d'altronde) o che tu mostri le tue debolezze (idem) .
Mi è solo piaciuto il modo. Schietto e senza troppi giri di parole.

Anche io ho fatto piazza pulita in casa delle foto e di tutto il resto. Ho lasciato solo quelle nelle camerette dei bambini (per il loro bene).
Per il resto  ho messo da parte tutti i portafoto e non vedo l'ora di riempirli con foto fresche della mia nuova vita.

Avere dei bambini in questo frangente per me è una benedizione. certo mi dispiace infinitamente per loro , ma per me sono un sostegno insostituibile. Oltre al fatto che dopo aver passato 18 anni della vita con una persona e dover accettare il fallimento di tanti progetti, il crollo di grandi ideali, l'unica cosa bella che vedo e che ho costruito sono proprio loro. L'unica cosa bella che non mi fa rimpiangere nulla.

Riguardo a tua moglie, mi viene da pensare che probabilmente non aveva sbagliato numero, è comunque una storia molto triste.
Pensa che invece mio marito ieri quando ha riportato a casa i bimbi ha evitato persino di avvicinarsi alla porta di casa. Meglio così.
Ma è così che va la vita no? 
Dobbiamo essere forti, nonostante le nostre debolezze.

buona giornata


----------



## lillebe. (24 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao,
> a me non dai assolutamente fastidio e non devi chiedermi scusa per alcunchè. Ti ho semplicemente risposto e ti dirò che su alcune cose hai dato lo stesso giudizio di chi mi conosce nel reale ma ti posso assicurare che sento di non essere tutta questa perla di uomo: sono una persona con tanti limiti che cerca semplicemente una donna che non mi metta su un piedistallo, che mi faccia crescere e per la quale io possa fare altrettanto.
> 
> La storia con mia molgie è andata male, almeno finora è così; se conoscessi la nostra storia diresti che sarebbe stato impossibile, ma è andata così ed è ovvio che anche io debba aver avuto le mie responsabilità, non mi pongo al di sopra delle parti solo perchè non sono stato io il traditore. Sento tutti i giorni il peso del fallimento, è un qualcosa che mi aggredisce anche a livello fisico, io non mi sono mai arreso di fronte a niente, ho praticato sport a livello agonistico e non arretravo mai, eppure questa volta ho dovuto farlo perchè dall'altra parte c'era una persona che non ha voluto farsi aiutare.
> ...


 
Ast mi chedevo, ma il tradimento di tua moglie lo hai scoperto o te lo ha confessato?
ho letto che lei adesso ancora si frequenta con l'amante ( che evidentemente non è più tale).
Io mi chiedo spesso se lui la veda ancora, adesso che è libero di farlo...
me lo chiedo perchè quando l'ho scoperto per l'ennesima volta ha negato di provare per lei qualsiasai altra cosa che non fosse interesse sessuale. 
Io do per scontanto che prima o poi staranno insieme , è solo che lui è un codardo. 
Certo è dura da mandar giù.

ciao


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2010)

*e....*

... Andrea a che punto é???
Bruja


----------



## astonished (25 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Ast mi chedevo, ma il tradimento di tua moglie lo hai scoperto o te lo ha confessato?
> ho letto che lei adesso ancora si frequenta con l'amante ( che evidentemente non è più tale).
> Io mi chiedo spesso se lui la veda ancora, adesso che è libero di farlo...
> me lo chiedo perchè quando l'ho scoperto per l'ennesima volta ha negato di provare per lei qualsiasai altra cosa che non fosse interesse sessuale.
> ...



Ciao Lillebe,
il tradimento di mia moglie è iniziato in concomitanza, anzi appena dopo una grave lutto, dunque è nato in un periodo già di per se difficile (ma il lutto c'entra poco con il tradimento, lo dico perchè molti potrebbero imputarlo ad un quadro psicologico alterato).  

Mia moglie ha inziato ad assumere atteggiamenti più leggeri dopo questo lutto ma io ho tollerato perchè volevo lo superasse e non andasse in depressione; pochi mesi dopo sono iniziate "le cene del venerdì sera con la collega", e poi c'erano comunque "le pasue pranzo" quotidiane che passava con "i colleghi" etc....alla fine dell'estate 2008 siamo arrivati al culmine del distacco, praticamente io ero un accessorio in casa, e nell'autunno 2008 ha inziato a darmi segnali più chiari fino a quando me l'ha confessato.

Ti chiederai come mai non me ne sia accorto? Semplice, tra noi la passione non è mai stata il punto forte, detto più chiaramente  a letto eravamo un disastro, dunque sotto questo punto di vista non è che potessi notare grandi cambiamenti ed ovviamente sapevo che le cose non stessero andando bene tra noi, sapevo anche che i suoi discorsi erano strani (ma le strana lo è già di suo), fatto sta che mai avrei potuto pensare che potesse arrivare a tanto. Io l'amavo e dunque non sospettavo. Questo è un errore madornale ma non si può amare con il dubbio di fondo, no?

Ad oggi, dopo circa un anno e mezzo dalla confessione e dopo quasi un anno dalla separazione, sono certo che loro abbiano una loro forma di rapporto più o meno stabile, non so bene com'è la sua vita adesso, mi capita di sentirla ed a volte di vederla ma non le chiedo più niente, è ormai un fatto che riguarda la sua vita che è ben distinta dalla mia. Il suo amante è un uomo più adulto di me e di lei, dovrebbe avere 46 anni, ha due figli adulti ed una moglie, cocn cui ovviamente dice di avere problemi e tutto il corredo di pseudo-verità facente parte di questi soggetti.

(apro una parentesi, proprio or, mentre ti scrivo, mia moglie mi ha contattato in chat su gmail, dice di pensarmi con tanta dolcezza......io non reisco nemmeno più a dare un peso ed un valore a queste affermazioni, troppe volte ho comemsso l'errore di darle una chance di rientro e non ho fatto altro che ripiombare nel barato. Ora lei mi vede completamente distaccato e forse inizia a rendersi conto che il nostro futuro sarà veramente diverso da quello che avevamo sempre sognato: io e lei separati per sempre).

Ieri facevo un pensiero: ho impiegato circa un anno e mezzo per riprendermi e sentirmi slegato da lei e dal matrimonio: non so se è un periodo lungo, breve o rientra nella media, so solo che per me è iniziato un nuovo periodo; ho la consapevolezza di non aver più quel bisogno dannato di cercare conferme in una donna, ho acquisito la forza di poter affrontare le giornate contando solo su di me.

Un consiglio, non dare mai nulla per scontato: anch'io ho delle certezze su mia moglie e sul suo amante. Sono certo che mia moglie abbia intrapreso quest'avventura principalmente per  sesso (la vedo in questa molto simile alla storia di Silvi71) poi si è innamorata (per questa persona ha avuto sempre un debole) e sono convinto che prima o poi possa anche tentare di farcisi una vita. Prima questa cosa mi faceva uscire pazzo al solo pensiero, ora la vivo con distacco e disinteresse,  perchè ho capito che io sono sbagliato per lei almeno quanto lei è sbagliata per me. Sento di essere una persona pulita che ha tanto da dire e da dare, specie ad una compagna, e vorrei dimostrarlo ma ho capito che lei non è per me, l'ho capito perchè quando sono con altre donne, specie con una, riesco a gioire dentro e specifico, è qualcosa che avviene alla sola presenza perchè con questa donna non c'è mai stato il minimo contatto fisico ma solo tanto dialogo (potrei innamorarmi di una donna così, fatto sta che è sposata e sento di non avere nessun diritto di rovinare la sua stabilità familiare e mi piace sapere di poter rinunciare per una forma di bene superiore).

..................

Mi sto dilungando, magari riprendiamo il discorso più in là.

Devo lasciarti.

Un abbraccio.

Ast.

Ciao.

PS
Per TE non è dura da mandar giù, fidati: così com'è successo a me ti renderai conto pian piano che le vostre vite saranno separate, se proseguirete per la separazione, e ti renderai conto che avrai trovato un tuo huovo equilibrio che ti porterà a disinteressarti di loro e ad interressarti maggiormente a te, fino a quando, d'un tratto, realizzerai che passerai intere giornate senza ripensare a questa situazione nè a tuo marito, ed è allora che sarà arrivata la vera guarigione  dopodichè tu tornerai veramente a pensare da donna libera.


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2010)

*Ast*

se vuoi/puoi mi spieghi come è stato il tuo atteggiamento nei confronti di tua moglie dopo il lutto?


----------



## lillebe. (25 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Lillebe,
> il tradimento di mia moglie è iniziato in concomitanza, anzi appena dopo una grave lutto, dunque è nato in un periodo già di per se difficile (ma il lutto c'entra poco con il tradimento, lo dico perchè molti potrebbero imputarlo ad un quadro psicologico alterato).
> 
> Mia moglie ha inziato ad assumere atteggiamenti più leggeri dopo questo lutto ma io ho tollerato perchè volevo lo superasse e non andasse in depressione; pochi mesi dopo sono iniziate "le cene del venerdì sera con la collega", e poi c'erano comunque "le pasue pranzo" quotidiane che passava con "i colleghi" etc....alla fine dell'estate 2008 siamo arrivati al culmine del distacco, praticamente io ero un accessorio in casa, e nell'autunno 2008 ha inziato a darmi segnali più chiari fino a quando me l'ha confessato.
> ...


 
Oh Ast comè bello leggerti!!! mi dai tanta speranza , mi sembra quasi di toccare con mano ciò che dici. 
Io non vedo l'ora e so che sarà come dici tu, ma adesso sono ancora nella fase di alti e bassi.
Pensa che stanotte ho sognato che entravo nel mio cervello e che come ad un computer cancellassi tutti file dei ricordi di lui! ( magari si potesse!). Altri sogni ricorrenti sono quelli in cui io riempio la sua faccia di sangue, lo colpisco in faccia,lui sanguina e io continuo a colpirlo.( rabbia repressa) 
Capisco esattamente quello che dici riguardo alla tua amica , collega, sposata. Penso che ne abbiamo avuto abbastanza di questo schifo , che andarsi a complicre la vita con una persona impegnata è proprio l'ultima delle cose da fare. Io non lo farei mai, però in compenso ho risentito il mio amante ( single).
Sai sembra che ci sia ancora una sorta di rapporto tra di noi, comunque è per me una persona con cui sfogarmi e con cui parlare e soprattutto conosce tutta la storia dall'inizio .
Però  a volte mi domando se non sia sbagliato, proprio per quel discorso che dici di trovare noi stessi, senza "usare" lui per scacciare il pensiero di mio marito, della sua vita e di quello che farà con quella.
Certamente tutto l'amore e la follia che c'era quando ho buttato all'aria i lmio matrimonio , confessando tutto a mio marito, non c'è più.
Nemmeno da parte sua che abbandonato da me più volte , si è allontanato e ancora oggi non si fida di me.
Però oggi ho la consapevolezza che mi sarei separata lo stesso, con o senza di lui e per me questa è una conquista.
Ho sempre creduto di essere la responsabile di questo fallimento oggi posso dire che non è così, ma poco cambia, bisogna comunque andare avanti e uscirne.
grazie x l'ascolto Ast.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2010)

Lillebe, il dolore è grosso ma ne uscirai, ma non fare l'errore del vecchio amante e tii dirò il perchè.
Lui non è stato bravo a nascondere se lo hai scoperto, o meglio, magari è stato bravo, ma non come avrebbe dovuto esserlo per non farsi scoprire, se tu riallacci anche solo per parlare in assurdo potrebbe sembrare che tu non abbia mai smesso con lui e che tu sia stata molto brava, potrebbe venire il sincero dubbio a tuo marito che si direbbe "ma guarda questa che mi ha fatto la predica come invece è sporca!".
Credo che tu ne uscirai libera, ma non dare idea di nulla si sporco in questo periodo, tu hai tutto da perdere e lui da guadagnare visto che per ora lui ha la colpa del fallimento del matrimonio.
Spero di poterti essere utile così!


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2010)

*lillebe*



lillebe. ha detto:


> . Io non lo farei mai, però in compenso ho risentito il mio amante ( single).
> Sai sembra che ci sia ancora una sorta di rapporto tra di noi, comunque è per me una persona con cui sfogarmi e con cui parlare e soprattutto conosce tutta la storia dall'inizio .
> Però  a volte mi domando se non sia sbagliato, proprio per quel discorso che dici di trovare noi stessi, senza "usare" lui per scacciare il pensiero di mio marito, della sua vita e di quello che farà con quella.
> Certamente tutto l'amore e la follia che c'era quando ho buttato all'aria i lmio matrimonio , confessando tutto a mio marito, non c'è più.
> ...


L'idea di entrare nel tuo cervello non sarebbe male, potresti fare un reset vero e proprio e ricominciare da un piano di profonda pulizia di questo periodo della tua vita.
Tu ora sai che ti saresti separata comunque, quindi il tuo amante come confidente può anche starci ma la tua vita deve ri-cominciare ex novo. Raramente esistono errori isolati, spesso sono figli e nipoti di pregressi non analizzati a tempo debito ed a cui si é messa una pezza che, come tutte le pezze, prima o poi si eliminano assieme al vestito.
Non sono mai smielata, quindi vado al sodo, e ti dico pensa bene sulla tua attuale condizione e decidi per costruirti e non per consolarti... é la vita ed il tuo futuro che devi affrontare, non perdere tempo su quello che non é accaduto o che speravi potesse succedere.
Bruja


----------



## astonished (25 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> se vuoi/puoi mi spieghi come è stato il tuo atteggiamento nei confronti di tua moglie dopo il lutto?


Mi sono comportato da marito premuroso e le sono stato vicino: ti spiego meglio in privato perchè trattandosi di un lutto non voglio ledere la sensibilità nè la memoria di alcuno.


----------



## lillebe. (25 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lillebe, il dolore è grosso ma ne uscirai, ma non fare l'errore del vecchio amante e tii dirò il perchè.
> Lui non è stato bravo a nascondere se lo hai scoperto, o meglio, magari è stato bravo, ma non come avrebbe dovuto esserlo per non farsi scoprire, se tu riallacci anche solo per parlare in assurdo potrebbe sembrare che tu non abbia mai smesso con lui e che tu sia stata molto brava, potrebbe venire il sincero dubbio a tuo marito che si direbbe "ma guarda questa che mi ha fatto la predica come invece è sporca!".
> Credo che tu ne uscirai libera, ma non dare idea di nulla si sporco in questo periodo, tu hai tutto da perdere e lui da guadagnare visto che per ora lui ha la colpa del fallimento del matrimonio.
> Spero di poterti essere utile così!


Grazie Daniele ,
ma io so che è vero che non l'ho più sentito nè visto per due anni. Io so che avevo davvero scelto il mio matrimonio. 
So che l'ho ricontattato solo dopo aver scoperto l'ennesimo tradimento.
perchè l'ho fatto?
Molto per vendetta e un pò per nostalgia. In fondo a lui ho sempre pensato, però ero e rimango convinta che il mio matrimonio era più importante.
Lui ha davvero significato molto per me, in quel preciso momento della mia vita, con tutto il caso che ne è derivato. Poi le mie scelte mi hanno portata lontana da lui, ma non per questo ci siamo persi.
Sinceramente se un domani mio marito venisse a sepere che ci frequentiamo , che ci sentiamo ancora, non potrei che esserne felice.
Visto che lui è sempre stato convinto che non fossi stata io a scegliere ma che fu il mio amante ad abbandonarmi !
mai deduzione fu più errata e soprattutto mirata a sminuirmi.
Poi sinceramente siamo arrivati al punto che lui può pensare quello che vuole, fare tutte le deduzioni del mondo , a me non cambia nulla, perchè io so come sono andate davvero le cose e per quanto riguarda la mia coscienza sono a posto.
Inoltre , lui è l'ultima persona al mondo a cui permetterei mai di dare un giudizio morale sui miei comortamenti.
Il mio dubbio è esclusivamente egoistico, mi fa bene risentirlo? adesso ? in un momento così delicato? io sento che c'è ancora un forte legame tra di noi, ma certamente non è più come prima...e allora mi chiedo, chiudo un rapporto che era in pezzi e ne prendo uno che non ha nulla di quel rapporto che io cerco adesso?
ancora, forse sarebbe meglio stare proprio sola, sola. Ma io non riesco a stare sola, non sono fatta per stare sola, proprio no. Mi spaventa e mi disturba questa condizione di solitudine.

ciao


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Mi sono comportato da marito premuroso e le sono stato vicino: ti spiego meglio in privato perchè trattandosi di un lutto non voglio ledere la sensibilità nè la memoria di alcuno.


E no  io son curiosa   :mrgreen:


----------



## astonished (25 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E no  io son curiosa   :mrgreen:


Scusa, non vorrei riportare dettagli che non sono del tutto miei.

Mi scuso anche con gli altri utenti del forum.

Ho cercato di mandarti un pm ma non puoi riceverne: se sblocchi gli mp posso girati quando già detto a Mika.


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Scusa, non vorrei riportare dettagli che non sono del tutto miei.
> 
> Mi scuso anche con gli altri utenti del forum.
> 
> Ho cercato di mandarti un pm ma non puoi riceverne: se sblocchi gli mp posso girati quando già detto a Mika.



Per carita', la mia era una battuta :mrgreen: la mia discrezione non si lascia abbattere dalla curiosita' ... mi sta bene cosi


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2010)

Lillebe, tu sei fatta per stare da sola ed in compagnia, perchè questa è una palla che ti sei inventata tu stessa. Cioè tu per non stare sola ti butteresti in un rapporto magari non perfetto piuttosto che averlo migliore di prima?
Cerca di convinverti che non devi accettare compromessi, tuo marito fu forse uno di essi? Pensaci un poco e rispondi.


----------



## lillebe. (25 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lillebe, tu sei fatta per stare da sola ed in compagnia, perchè questa è una palla che ti sei inventata tu stessa. Cioè tu per non stare sola ti butteresti in un rapporto magari non perfetto piuttosto che averlo migliore di prima?
> Cerca di convinverti che non devi accettare compromessi, tuo marito fu forse uno di essi? Pensaci un poco e rispondi.


 
Ho conosciuto mio marito che avevo vent'anni. Non definirei assolutamente mio marito un compromesso, un rapporto "meglio di niente", però certamente ho avuto con lui sin  da subito un rapporto molto coinvolgente e non parlo solo a livello sentimentale o sessuale.
I miei genitori si sono separati che io ero piccola e ho sempre sofferto molto, non ho mai avuto una famiglia unita e felice. A vent'anni ero già andata via da casa e vivevo sola quando ci siamo conosciuti.
Questo ha significato attaccarmi a lui probabilmente di più del normale, cercare in lui quello che non avevo avuto. La sua famiglia è diventata la mia, abbiamo convissuto un paio d'anni e poi abbiamo deciso di sposarci.
Cerco di fare un'analisi, ma non credo ci sia nulla di particolarmente strano.
Ti dico che non posso stare sola, perchè forse ritorno proprio a quel periodo in cui andai via da una casa dove non stavo bene ed avevo una paura fottuta del futuro. Poi ho incontrato lui che è stato mio marito ed il mio grande amore.
Adesso dopo 18 anni , mi guardo indietro e mi chiedo comè possibile che tutto sia finito così.  
E' molto triste.
Non voglio buttarmi in un rapporto ad occhi chiusi solo per non stare sola, ma non voglio nemmeno rinunciare un'altra volta a lui, al mio amante.
Stavolta potrei vivere quello che sento senza sensi di colpa e serenamente, forse potremmo vivere quel sentimento a cui avevo rinunciato per la famiglia. E' che sono confusa, in questa fase di rabbia ancora troppo forte non vorrei fare errori di valutazione e soprattutto non vorrei far soffrire nessuno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2010)

Io penso che un periodo da soli di qualche mese tra una storia e l'altra faccia bene anche a sedicianni ...figurati alla tua età e dopo la fine di un rapporto più che decennale...
Fai riposare il cuore.


----------



## lillebe. (25 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io penso che un periodo da soli di qualche mese tra una storia e l'altra faccia bene anche a sedicianni ...figurati alla tua età e dopo la fine di un rapporto più che decennale...
> Fai riposare il cuore.


Si lo penso anch'io, però con lui in fondo non è mai finita. E' incredibile come , dopo due anni (in cui lui ha rispettato ogni mia decisione) che le nostre strade si sono divise, è bastato parlare per ritrovare quel feeling, quell'attrazione che non si era mai spenta.
E' ancora più doloroso avere la consapevolezza che poteva essere una splendida storia d'amore a cui ho rinunciato per un  marito che ha continuato a tradirmi.
Ho perso tanto tempo per recuperare un rapporto irrecuperabile, ho allontanato la persona di cui mi ero innamorata . E oggi posso dire che il tempo perso non tornerà mai più, ma lui c'è, lui è ancora (miracolosamente) single e felice che io sia tornata nella sua vita.
Non lo so, davvero, non lo so....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Si lo penso anch'io, però con lui in fondo non è mai finita. E' incredibile come , dopo due anni (in cui lui ha rispettato ogni mia decisione) che le nostre strade si sono divise, è bastato parlare per ritrovare quel feeling, quell'attrazione che non si era mai spenta.
> E' ancora più doloroso avere la consapevolezza che poteva essere una splendida storia d'amore a cui ho rinunciato per un marito che ha continuato a tradirmi.
> Ho perso tanto tempo per recuperare un rapporto irrecuperabile, ho allontanato la persona di cui mi ero innamorata . E oggi posso dire che il tempo perso non tornerà mai più, ma lui c'è, lui è ancora (miracolosamente) single e felice che io sia tornata nella sua vita.
> Non lo so, davvero, non lo so....


 Ha aspettato anni.
Può aspettare qualche mese che tu sia in grado di vivere una storia senza caricarla di aspettative consolatorie e di risarcimento che non le appartengono.


----------



## astonished (25 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per carita', la mia era una battuta :mrgreen: la mia discrezione non si lascia abbattere dalla curiosita' ... mi sta bene cosi


Apprezzo tantissimo la sostanza e lo stile di quanto hai scritto.

Ciao


----------



## astonished (26 Febbraio 2010)

*Aspetta!*



lillebe. ha detto:


> Si lo penso anch'io, però con lui in fondo non è mai finita. E' incredibile come , dopo due anni (in cui lui ha rispettato ogni mia decisione) che le nostre strade si sono divise, è bastato parlare per ritrovare quel feeling, quell'attrazione che non si era mai spenta.
> E' ancora più doloroso avere la consapevolezza che poteva essere una splendida storia d'amore a cui ho rinunciato per un  marito che ha continuato a tradirmi.
> Ho perso tanto tempo per recuperare un rapporto irrecuperabile, ho allontanato la persona di cui mi ero innamorata . E oggi posso dire che il tempo perso non tornerà mai più, ma lui c'è, lui è ancora (miracolosamente) single e felice che io sia tornata nella sua vita.
> Non lo so, davvero, non lo so....


Ciao lillebe,
mi permetto di darti un consiglio: aspetta, aspetta prima di riprenedere una storia o di buttarti su una nuova.

Ti consiglio di aspettare per un motivo molto semplice: la fine di un matrimonio, quella che probabilmente stai vivendo tu, dico probabilmente perchè non si può mai dare nulla per scontato fino alla fine, è un evento molto importante pur nella sua tristezza e per essere vissuto come momento di crescita merita di essere meditato senza condizionamenti esterni e con il giutso distacco anche temporale dagli eventi che ne hanno dato luogo.

Riprendere ora la storia con il tuo ex-amante è funzionale alla tua voglia di risarcimento morale nei confronti di un matrimonio e di un marito che ti hanno privato di quelle aspettative e di quella dignità di moglie e di donna che ritenevi giusto ti venissero riconosciute ma non ti permetterebbe di riflettere sul perchè sei arrivata a questo punto e su di te.

Come già detto da Persa ed altri, il tuo ex-amante capirà e sarà ancora lì quando e se avrai deciso che lui farà parte del tuo futuro.

Buona notte.


----------



## lillebe. (26 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao lillebe,
> mi permetto di darti un consiglio: aspetta, aspetta prima di riprenedere una storia o di buttarti su una nuova.
> 
> Ti consiglio di aspettare per un motivo molto semplice: la fine di un matrimonio, quella che probabilmente stai vivendo tu, dico probabilmente perchè non si può mai dare nulla per scontato fino alla fine, è un evento molto importante pur nella sua tristezza e per essere vissuto come momento di crescita merita di essere meditato senza condizionamenti esterni e con il giutso distacco anche temporale dagli eventi che ne hanno dato luogo.
> ...


 
E' vero quello che scrivi, che lui rappresenta anche questo per me , un risarcimento morale per quanto accaduto, ed è proprio questo che fa nascere in  me dei dubbi. Non  vorrei mai, che a muovermi fosse questa voglia di rivalsa, la solitudine, la paura di stare sola.
So quello che provo per lui ma mi rendo  conto che , nonostante ci conosciamo ormai da anni, non ci conosciamo affatto.
E questo approfondire un rapporto, che è sempre stato limitato dalla sua natura di rapporto "extra" , mi fa venire l'ansia.
Forse la verità è che temo una delusione. 
Intanto però la sua presenza nella mia vita mi fa sorridere e allegerisce un pò il peso di questo periodo difficile.


----------



## lillebe. (26 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ha aspettato anni.
> Può aspettare qualche mese che tu sia in grado di vivere una storia senza caricarla di aspettative consolatorie e di risarcimento che non le appartengono.


 
Secondo te c'è il rischio di togliere valore ad una storia che è stata bella ed importante o di togliere il senso e il dovuto rispetto ad una storia decennale ormai  finita?. Però io sento di stare uscendo da sola da questa situazione. 
Indipendentemente da lui . Semplicemente mi sentirei più sola, ma farei esattamente le stesse cose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Secondo te *c'è il rischio di togliere valore ad una storia che è stata bella ed importante o di togliere il senso e il dovuto rispetto ad una storia decennale ormai finita*?. Però io sento di stare uscendo da sola da questa situazione.
> Indipendentemente da lui . Semplicemente mi sentirei più sola, ma farei esattamente le stesse cose.


Ti sei risposta da sola.
Io intendevo proprio quel che scrivi qui.




lillebe. ha detto:


> E' vero quello che scrivi, che* lui rappresenta anche questo per me , un risarcimento morale per quanto accaduto, ed è proprio questo che fa nascere in me dei dubbi. Non vorrei mai, che a muovermi fosse questa voglia di rivalsa, la solitudine, la paura di stare sola.*
> So quello che provo per lui ma mi rendo conto che , nonostante ci conosciamo ormai da anni, non ci conosciamo affatto.
> E questo approfondire un rapporto, che è sempre stato limitato dalla sua natura di rapporto "extra" , mi fa venire l'ansia.
> *Forse la verità è che temo una delusione.*
> Intanto però la sua presenza nella mia vita mi fa sorridere e allegerisce un pò il peso di questo periodo difficile.


 Temi anche di poterlo deludere e questa sarebbe una nuova delusione, difficile da sopportare ora.


----------



## lillebe. (27 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti sei risposta da sola.
> Io intendevo proprio quel che scrivi qui.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ciao buongiorno, leggo super veloce e rispondo altrettanto velocemente, perchè sono al lavoro.
Ma come fate a capirmi così bene?

Grazieeeee


----------



## Daniele (28 Febbraio 2010)

Lillebe, qurella era una relazione "extra", adesso è una relazione chiusa anche se per motivi che ti pare che siano venuti a meno l'hai chiusa, in più c'è una considerazione da fare molto triste, probabile che il tuo maritino rimarrà nella relazione con la sua amante magari alla luce del giorno adesso e questo è squallidino, perchè amore non c'è di certo in un uomo come tuo marito che tiene sulla corda con parole false una donna, che anche se colpevole come lui è stata in parte vittima sua, ma se tu andassi anche dal tuo ex amante in assurdo faresti la stessa cosa, lo hai tenuto come amante e lui ci stava, se lui ci stava e non voleva stare con te non ti amava, se ci stava e ti amava non sarebbe stato con te,può sembrare assurdo, ma magari avete solo affinità, ma l'amore manca del tutto.
Ci sono tante cose per cui ti dico che magari un giorno con lui potresti riallacciare, ma c'è un mio dubbio sul suo essere ancora single, che in fondo a lu vada bene così e che abbia il suo "pascolo" felice, come un mio amico (scusatemi la parola ma è quella che usa lui stesso), perchè stare con una sola donna con la quale hai una ottima intesa quando puoi stare con 10 donne con cui hai una ottima intesa? Scusami se ti metto i dubbi, ma quello che nasce torbido solitamente rimane torbido, la mia prima ex che mi tradì è andata a convinvere alla fine con il suo amante (che era oltretutto sposato prima), adesso lei è felicemente con lui e deve accettare il fatto che è e sarà sempre cornuta, perchè quando lui va nei convegni è c'è un gran bel pezzo di figliola se la porta a letto senza problemi.
La storia della mia ex è nata nel torbido ed anche se lei accetta tutto questo ammettiamolo che rimane nel torbido e pensa che i due hanno un ottimo feeling!
Ciao


----------



## lillebe. (28 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lillebe, qurella era una relazione "extra", adesso è una relazione chiusa anche se per motivi che ti pare che siano venuti a meno l'hai chiusa, in più c'è una considerazione da fare molto triste, probabile che il tuo maritino rimarrà nella relazione con la sua amante magari alla luce del giorno adesso e questo è squallidino, perchè amore non c'è di certo in un uomo come tuo marito che tiene sulla corda con parole false una donna, che anche se colpevole come lui è stata in parte vittima sua, ma se tu andassi anche dal tuo ex amante in assurdo faresti la stessa cosa, lo hai tenuto come amante e lui ci stava, se lui ci stava e non voleva stare con te non ti amava, se ci stava e ti amava non sarebbe stato con te,può sembrare assurdo, ma magari avete solo affinità, ma l'amore manca del tutto.
> Ci sono tante cose per cui ti dico che magari un giorno con lui potresti riallacciare, ma c'è un mio dubbio sul suo essere ancora single, che in fondo a lu vada bene così e che abbia il suo "pascolo" felice, come un mio amico (scusatemi la parola ma è quella che usa lui stesso), perchè stare con una sola donna con la quale hai una ottima intesa quando puoi stare con 10 donne con cui hai una ottima intesa? Scusami se ti metto i dubbi, ma quello che nasce torbido solitamente rimane torbido, la mia prima ex che mi tradì è andata a convinvere alla fine con il suo amante (che era oltretutto sposato prima), adesso lei è felicemente con lui e deve accettare il fatto che è e sarà sempre cornuta, perchè quando lui va nei convegni è c'è un gran bel pezzo di figliola se la porta a letto senza problemi.
> La storia della mia ex è nata nel torbido ed anche se lei accetta tutto questo ammettiamolo che rimane nel torbido e pensa che i due hanno un ottimo feeling!
> Ciao


Lui l'ha tenuta come amante per circa 6 anni. Nascosta (ovviamente) e alla quale ha dato le briciole del suo tempo . Sempre la stessa storia, weekend, vacanze e feste comandate con la famiglia.
Evidentemente le ha dato molto e molto altro, se hai letto i miei post precedenti , poltrai capire cosa intendo.
Insomma grandi spinte nel culo per la carriera e soprattutto uno stipendio che non avrebbe preso da nessun altra parte.
Ma non voglio giudicarla, magari sè innamorata...certamente farà la fine della tua ex,  perchè qui il problema non è lei ma è lui.
Si è davvero dimostrata una persona infantile e piena di ego. E non solo con me , evidentemente.
Se poi vivranno la loro storia alla luce del sole, questo lo vedremo, sicuramente non sarà più alle mie spalle e questo x quanto mi riguarda mi basta.
Per quanto riguarda il mio ex-amante , era follemente innamorato di me quando io gli dissi che sceglievo la mia famiglia, altrimenti avrei avuto il rimorso tutta la vita.  Con grande dolore e grande sofferenza, rinunciai a lui e troncai definitivamente ogni contatto.
Ho saputo poi (da lui stesso) che lui è stato malissimo, che poi ha avuto una storia per circa due anni  con una ragazza con la quale poi era finita e poi un'altra con la quale si parlava vagamente di matrimonio.
Insomma ha continuato la sua vita, d'altra parte cosa avrebbe potuto fare?  io avevo due figli e lui non se lè sentita , nonostante l'amore, di prendersi una tale responsabilità ( soprattutto quando io gli avevo detto che non me la sentivo).
Ha sofferto molto e l'amore piano piano è andato via, infatti lui adesso non dice di amarmi, anzi... dice che ha paura, ha paura a fidarsi di me.
Io ho sempre trovato in lui una persona corretta,  oltre un caro amico col quale parlare davvero di tutto.
Certo se mio marito venisse a sapere che lo frequento potrebbe pensare che non ho mai troncato con lui, e che mi sono comportata esattamente come ha fatto lui.
Ma cosa cambierebbe?
lui può pensare quello che vuole, io per quanto riguarda me stessa mi sento bene con la mia coscienza. So di aver fatto tutto il possibile per salvare il sogno in cui credevo .Lui , andando di nuovo con quella donna, mi ha messa davanti al fatto compiuto di non poter prendere altra decisione che porre fine al nostro matrimonio. 
Io adesso anche volendo non potrei rimanere con lui, mi sento nella condizione di dover solo accettare, per forza, una cosa che io non volevo. Assolutamente non volevo. E l'ho dimostrato con i fatti.
parlando con lui, perdonandolo e perdonando me stessa, tornando al 100% nel nostro rapporto di coppia, facendo progetti, sogni con lui, non è bastato.
L'unica incertezza che ho, riguardo al mio ex-amante, è che mi sembra di recupare i cocci rotti. E mi chiedo chissà se potrà essere di nuovo come prima, in fondo noi non ci siamo "traditi" ma certo gli ho fatto del male, abbandonandolo. Anche se lui ha capito che avendo due figli , le mie decisoni sono state molto ponderate e sofferte.
Per ora lo sento ma non stiamo insieme, è ch sento un gran voglia di aria nuova, aria fresca...

un saluto


----------



## astonished (28 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Lui l'ha tenuta come amante per circa 6 anni. Nascosta (ovviamente) e alla quale ha dato le briciole del suo tempo . Sempre la stessa storia, weekend, vacanze e feste comandate con la famiglia.
> Evidentemente le ha dato molto e molto altro, se hai letto i miei post precedenti , poltrai capire cosa intendo.
> Insomma grandi spinte nel culo per la carriera e soprattutto uno stipendio che non avrebbe preso da nessun altra parte.
> Ma non voglio giudicarla, magari sè innamorata...certamente farà la fine della tua ex,  perchè qui il problema non è lei ma è lui.
> ...


Ciao Lillebe,
è quello di cui avverte il bisogno la maggior parte di coloro che sono nella tua stessa conidione, me compreso. Devi solo chiederti se il tuo amico (meglio non chamarlo ex-amante) è aria fresca e nuova oppure rappresenta una possibilità di cambiare perchè è lì ed è concreta. Me lo chiedo anch'io ed ormai a matrimonio finito posso dirti che le fantasie di una volta con una persona che si rese disponibile non vorrei realizzarle più, voglio veramente aria fresca e nuova ecco perchè sto cercando di frequentare posti ed ambienti nuovi voglio dare una svolta tranciando di netto con il passato, almeno slegandolo dalle persone che potrebbero prtare la mia mente a quel tempo.

Come sai, le cose belle nella vita capitano quando sono meno attese, dunque non porti tanti interrogativi: se ti va di frequentare il tuo amico fallo pure, sarai tu stessa a capire se sarà ossigeno o aria viziata, l'essenziale e non farsi prendere dai desideri di rivalsa.

Ti saluto.


----------



## lillebe. (28 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Lillebe,
> è quello di cui avverte il bisogno la maggior parte di coloro che sono nella tua stessa conidione, me compreso. Devi solo chiederti se il tuo amico (meglio non chamarlo ex-amante) è aria fresca e nuova oppure rappresenta una possibilità di cambiare perchè è lì ed è concreta. Me lo chiedo anch'io ed ormai a matrimonio finito posso dirti che le fantasie di una volta con una persona che si rese disponibile non vorrei realizzarle più, voglio veramente aria fresca e nuova ecco perchè sto cercando di frequentare posti ed ambienti nuovi voglio dare una svolta tranciando di netto con il passato, almeno slegandolo dalle persone che potrebbero prtare la mia mente a quel tempo.
> 
> Come sai, le cose belle nella vita capitano quando sono meno attese, dunque non porti tanti interrogativi: se ti va di frequentare il tuo amico fallo pure, sarai tu stessa a capire se sarà ossigeno o aria viziata, l'essenziale e non farsi prendere dai desideri di rivalsa.
> ...


Grazie Ast,
sei molto gentile. Riesci a sdrammatizzare e mi fai apparire le cose più semplici e mi aiuti ad affrontarle più serenamente.
Mi faccio sempre una miriade di domande, sono sommersa dai dubbi, dai timori, vorrei poter pianificare tutto.
Credo che un pò sia normale, quando la vita viene stravolta e da un giorno all'altro nulla è più come prima. Le certezze che credevo di avere non le ho più. Adesso devo contare solo su me stessa ed è una cosa che mi spaventa molto.
So di essere tutelata ed avere i miei diritti di moglie, ma credimi , non basta questo per darmi la serenità necessaria per affrontare la giornata, da sola.
Mi sento profondamente sola e spesso profondamente triste.
Mi ripassa davanti tutta la mia vita, fotogramma per fotogramma con tutti i bei momenti felici e gli anni trascorsi e alla fine non rimane altro che una profonda tristezza. Alla quale fortunatamente voglio reagire e non soccombere.
Quindi una bella ventata "d'aria nuova e fresca" che mandi via anche questa nostalgia canaglia.

ciao un abbraccio


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2010)

Lillibe, rispetto molto il tuo percorso, sei una donna che non se le racconta.

Solo su una cosa ti faccio un appunto, per offrirtela come spunto di riflessione: spesso noi donne "sanzioniamo" con i nostri comportamenti quello che gli uomini non hanno il coraggio di dire.

Ho la sensazione che questo forse è avvenuto - in relazione all'ex amante - quando tu hai troncato (legittimamente) la vostra relazione.

E penso che questo ti "trattenga" dal disseppellire il cadavere di un uomo che comunque "non se l'è sentita" di accollarsi due figli...(lo disse a mero titolo d'orgoglio ferito, dopo il tuo abbandono, oppure era qualcosa che tu avevi già percepito e che quindi non ti lasciava scelta?).

Io penso che un uomo che ama davvero ama a 360 ° te e i tuoi. E' l'unico tipo d'amore (peraltro rarissimo) su cui davvero si puo' RISCHIARE di costruire qualcosa.

Un bacio!


----------



## lillebe. (28 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lillibe, rispetto molto il tuo percorso, sei una donna che non se le racconta.
> 
> Solo su una cosa ti faccio un appunto, per offrirtela come spunto di riflessione: spesso noi donne "sanzioniamo" con i nostri comportamenti quello che gli uomini non hanno il coraggio di dire.
> 
> ...


 
Ciao Verena,
forse mi sono spiegata male. Lui non ha mai detto che non se la sarebbe sentita, per via dei miei figli.
Lui non si è mai permesso di spingermi o in qualche modo "costringermi" proprio per rispetto verso i miei figli . Mi ha sempre lasciata la massima libertà decisionale . Sono io che non me la sono sentita, visto che lui era libero e senza impegni. Sentivo tutto il peso della mia famiglia e di tutte le macerie che mi sarei portata dietro. La verità probabilmente è che io non volevo distruggere tutto, sapevo che sarebb e stato per me un peso più doloroso del dolore di rinunciare a lui.
Mi sono sentita prima di tutto mamma, poi moglie e infine donna ( amante, passionale, sexy, femmina).
E così ho agito.
Ho tirato fuori i miei figli da sofferenze inevitabili di una famiglia che si sfascia, ho cercato di recuperare la fiducia e il rapporto con mio marito e ho rinunciato alla passione.
E credimi, sono state rinunce ponderate e sofferte, ma sono certa che  avrei trovato la mia felicità nella realizzazione della mia famiglia.
Se solo ne fosse valsa la pena...

un caro saluto


----------



## astonished (1 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Grazie Ast,
> sei molto gentile. Riesci a sdrammatizzare e mi fai apparire le cose più semplici e mi aiuti ad affrontarle più serenamente.
> Mi faccio sempre una miriade di domande, sono sommersa dai dubbi, dai timori, vorrei poter pianificare tutto.
> Credo che un pò sia normale, quando la vita viene stravolta e da un giorno all'altro nulla è più come prima. Le certezze che credevo di avere non le ho più. Adesso devo contare solo su me stessa ed è una cosa che mi spaventa molto.
> ...


Evidenzio questi tuoi passaggi per dirti che ti capisco benissimo perchè è anche la mia conidizione ed anch'io come te soffro, a momenti, di profonda solitudine e tristezza ma se mi guardo intorno ne vedo altrettanta anche in chi teoricamente è in compagnia e, come ho letto quì sul forum, non c'è peggior solitudine di quella vissuta all'interno della coppia. Se ripenso agli ultimi tempi con la mia ex-moglie, al suo distacco, alla nostra incomunicabilità penso sia meglio questa di solitudine.

Nei weekend, unici giorni in cui ho del tempo a dipsosizione, girovago e penso, spero di incontrare una donna bellissima che possa leggermi dentro: ho smesso di credere anche a queste favole, la vita è più concreta e se non ti dai da fare non succederà mai niente e nessuno ti farà mai sconti perchè tu sei giù, dunque con grande sforzo bisogna deviare la mente dai pensieri malinconici e credere che il futuro potrà essere il tempo in cui ripenseremo a questi giorni con un sorriso.

Buona notte.


----------



## Anna A (1 Marzo 2010)

*e la radio trasmetterà............*



astonished ha detto:


> Evidenzio questi tuoi passaggi per dirti che ti capisco benissimo perchè è anche la mia conidizione ed anch'io come te soffro, a momenti, di profonda solitudine e tristezza ma se mi guardo intorno ne vedo altrettanta anche in chi teoricamente è in compagnia e, come ho letto quì sul forum, non c'è peggior solitudine di quella vissuta all'interno della coppia. Se ripenso agli ultimi tempi con la mia ex-moglie, al suo distacco, alla nostra incomunicabilità penso sia meglio questa di solitudine.
> 
> Nei weekend, unici giorni in cui ho del tempo a dipsosizione, girovago e penso, spero di incontrare una donna bellissima che possa leggermi dentro: ho smesso di credere anche a queste favole, la vita è più concreta e se non ti dai da fare non succederà mai niente e nessuno ti farà mai sconti perchè tu sei giù, dunque con grande sforzo bisogna deviare la mente dai pensieri malinconici e credere che il futuro potrà essere il tempo in cui ripenseremo a questi giorni con un sorriso.
> 
> Buona notte.


e buonanotte sul serio.. 
senza cattiveria, ma sul serio: sei un fermo immagine... (almeno per il momento...)
hai il senso di tragedia appiccicato al petto--- hai voglia prima che una POSITIVA possa aver voglia di leggerti dentro...


----------



## astonished (1 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e buonanotte sul serio..
> senza cattiveria, ma sul serio: sei un fermo immagine... (almeno per il momento...)
> hai il senso di tragedia appiccicato al petto--- hai voglia prima che una POSITIVA possa aver voglia di leggerti dentro...


E' un tuo parere, lo accetto per quello che è e magari stamattina per strada ci rifletterò.

Buongiorno.


----------



## lillebe. (1 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e buonanotte sul serio..
> senza cattiveria, ma sul serio: sei un fermo immagine... (almeno per il momento...)
> hai il senso di tragedia appiccicato al petto--- hai voglia prima che una POSITIVA possa aver voglia di leggerti dentro...


 
Ma Ast lo ha detto che ancora non è uscito completamente. Sta ogni giorno meglio, ma ciò non vuol dire che veda tutto positivo.
Non che voglia fare il suo difensore in causa, ma siccome io sono nella stessa situazione (anzi peggio) lo capisco.
Sapete è bruttissimo quando la mattina incontro persone che mi conoscono e che sanno l'inferno che sto passando, che mi guardano con sgurado indagatorio per capire se ho dormito bene e quanto!
Ah come sei dimagrita! Ah che faccia sbattuta! 
ma andassero affanculo...
Vorrei vedere loro al posto mio.

Comunque buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## astonished (1 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e buonanotte sul serio..
> senza cattiveria, ma sul serio: sei un fermo immagine... (almeno per il momento...)
> hai il senso di tragedia appiccicato al petto--- hai voglia prima che una POSITIVA possa aver voglia di leggerti dentro...





lillebe. ha detto:


> Ma Ast lo ha detto che ancora non è uscito completamente. Sta ogni giorno meglio, ma ciò non vuol dire che veda tutto positivo.
> Non che voglia fare il suo difensore in causa, ma siccome io sono nella stessa situazione (anzi peggio) lo capisco.
> Sapete è bruttissimo quando la mattina incontro persone che mi conoscono e che sanno l'inferno che sto passando, che mi guardano con sgurado indagatorio per capire se ho dormito bene e quanto!
> Ah come sei dimagrita! Ah che faccia sbattuta!
> ...


Vedi Lillebe,
quando nel mio post ho detto che _"nessuno ti farà sconti perchè sei giù"_  è proprio ad atteggiamenti tipo quelli di Anna A che mi riferivo.

Non posso dilungarmi.

Buona giornata.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Sapete è bruttissimo quando la mattina incontro persone che mi conoscono e che sanno l'inferno che sto passando, che mi guardano con sgurado indagatorio per capire se ho dormito bene e quanto!
> Ah come sei dimagrita! Ah che faccia sbattuta!
> *ma andassero affanculo...*
> Vorrei vedere loro al posto mio.
> ...


io ho avuto (ho) lo stesso problema ma per un altra causa (malattia) e sai che ti dico? Potessero tutti mori' ammazzati! (quelli che hanno PAURA del dolore altrui e si difendono pensando che "tanto a loro non capiterà mai") Seee.....!!!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2010)

Però nel caso di specie Ash il commento di Anna lo condivido: ci vorrà tempo prima che tu diventa il "bersaglio" di attenzione da parte della persona "giusta". Sei in zona "rebound" e si sente.


----------



## astonished (1 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Però nel caso di specie Ash il commento di Anna lo condivido: ci vorrà tempo prima che tu diventa il "bersaglio" di attenzione da parte della persona "giusta". Sei in zona "rebound" e si sente.



Nessuno lo nega, non mi sono mai posto a Voi come un Superman, sto facendo il mio percorso e ne sono consapevole. Diamo tempo al tempo.

Del resto sarebbe stato quantomeno strano uscire brillantemente da una storia, la mia unica, durata 16 anni, in pochissimo tempo.

Nel mio post ripreso da Anna A volevo semplicemente manifestare solidarietà a Lillebe perchè capisco come si sente, tutto quà, non volevo risollevarle il morale nè buttarla giù.

Se vuoi che sia sincero, leggere Anna A mi ha dato da pensare, un pò mi ha intristito se non altro perchè l'ho letto alle 6 di mattina e non è stato il massimo per iniziare la giornata, poi ci metti che piove, fuori è tutto grigio, becco 3 km di coda in autostrada, arrivo tardi al lavoro ed un mio collaboratore manca, i soliti problemi del lunedì che ti aspettano, insomma un bell'inizio di settimana.....ma sai cos'è buffo? che in queste situazioni poi ne vengo fuori abbastanza bene.



Buona giornata.


----------



## astonished (1 Marzo 2010)

*Perchè va meglio!*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Però nel caso di specie Ash il commento di Anna lo condivido: ci vorrà tempo prima che tu diventa il "bersaglio" di attenzione da parte della persona "giusta". Sei in zona "rebound" e si sente.





astonished ha detto:


> Nessuno lo nega, non mi sono mai posto a Voi come un Superman, sto facendo il mio percorso e ne sono consapevole. Diamo tempo al tempo.
> 
> Del resto sarebbe stato quantomeno strano uscire brillantemente da una storia, la mia unica, durata 16 anni, in pochissimo tempo.
> 
> ...


Ciao Verena,
vorrei precisare quanto scritto prima: ti dico perchè va meglio.

Va meglio perchè non sento più quel bisogno di chia,arla durante la giornata e prima passati quindici giorni che non ci si sentiva prendevo una scusa per farlo, chessò una notifica arrivata a casa per posta, va meglio perchè la sera quando esco non sento il bisogno di frequentare i posti dove sò che posso incontrarla e prima ci andavo in fondo solo per quello, va meglio perchè ho cominciato a vedere le cose in maniera distaccata ed obbiettiva e sono giunto alla conslusione che forse un rapporto tra noi non c'è mai veramente stato, non è mai partito e mi sembra fosti tu stessa ad ipotizzarlo, ed ultimo ma non meno importante, va meglio perchè dopo aver ripreso a fumare per questa separazione, ora ho smesso e bada che questo per me è un segnale importante perchè io sento il bisogno di fumare solo quando sto male e non fumavo da dieci anni, ultimamente invece ne tiravo una dietro l'altra, dunque è segno di una parziale serenità ritrovata. 

Ho detto che va meglio, ma *so benissimo di non essere guarito*.

Il fatto stesso di frequentare questo posto è sintomatico di una patologia non ancora risolta ed in questo, mi dispiace dirlo, abbiamo molto in comune anche con chi spara sentenze a grappolo (per inciso non mi rifersico a te e nemmeno ad Anna A la quale però anch'essa deve ancora lavorare tanto vista la facilità con cui "sclera" a volte e mi vien da ricordare un suo thread in cui dava addosso a Crisalide).

L'ho detto in un mio precedente intervento: sento di essere una persona forte e debole al contempo, so che ce la farò ad uscirne ma non senza ulteriori sofferenze, poi si spera sempre che sia qualche "agente" esterno (vorrei dire esogeno ma è troppo asettico) ad aiutarmi.

Spero che ora sia più chiara la mia situazione.

Quello dettomi da  Anna A mi ha fatto riflettere perchè io in fondo credo di essere una persona positiva, sento di avere tanta gioia e voglia di vivere dentro me, è un fatto però che molti mi vedono come mi ha visto Lei (ed anche tu), e questa cosa deve farmi riflettere, perchè se in molti mi vedono come non sento di essere, e tra loro anche la mia ex-moglie, è possibile che io mi sbagli su me stesso.

Tutto quà, sarà sempre il tempo a decidere chi è nel giusto: io non avrò nessun problema ad ammettere di sbagliarmi, anche su me stesso.

Ciao.


----------



## Amarax (1 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io ho avuto (ho) lo stesso problema ma per un altra causa (malattia) e sai che ti dico? Potessero tutti mori' ammazzati! (quelli che hanno PAURA del dolore altrui e si difendono pensando che "tanto a loro non capiterà mai") Seee.....!!!




tutto bene??


----------



## Incandescente (1 Marzo 2010)

*Parti podalici*

:carneval:

Aloha cuori infranti e più o meno infelici!

Sono nuovo e immacolato in questo forum, quindi procedo subito a sputtanarmi da solo prima che lo faccia qualcun altro, levandomi il divertimento.

Il tema è il tradimento: che altro non è che la frustrazione delle nostre aspettative di unicità e di possesso.

Ah quanto è bello sentirsi speciali, curati, coccolati, rispettati, vezzeggiati dal nostro partner (o, plurale, partnerS per chi pratica la poliamoria :up. 

Insomma, a chi non piace sentirsi unici, rari, indefettibili? E' così carezzevole per il nostro Ego, e talmente confortante codesto senso di possesso incrociato - anche perché là fuori c'è un pericoloso e terrificante mondo in disgelo e sfacelo, in cui inganno menzogna sotterfugio sono oramai strumenti necessari per la sopravvivenza.

Oh che bello tornare a Casa e ritrovare nel nostro partner un'oasi di sincerità e serenità... in cui poter abbassare la guardia ed abbandonarsi agli antichi tepori uterini del tempo perduto quando ancora galleggiavamo felici ed ignari nei pancioni delle Nostre Sante Madri ed eravamo il centro del Firmamento noto, imbozzolati in un protettivo e simbiotico unicuum con la Mater amata et posseduta.

Poi un bel giorno di nove mesi dopo, siamo stati sfrattati da quel bozzolo. Alcuni sono stati espulsi di testa, altri podalicamente, i più sfortunati col forcipe. In ogni caso, un trauma. Beh, ci abbiamo messo pochi secondi per uscire da quel corpo, e pare che il resto della nostra vita lo trascorriamo a cercare un altro corpo in cui entrare. Tipo il film horror di terza categoria: L'INVASIONE DEGLI ULTRACORPI.

Ci si innamora, a volte ci si sposa... e in una maniera o nell'altra, finalmente *si entra, metaforicamente parlando, nel corpo e nella mente e nelle emozioni della persona amata*. Il patto è: io entro esclusiamente dentro te, lascio che tu entri esclusivamente dentro me... e stavolta, perdio, che sia per sempre. E' una forma di possesso vestita d'amore. 

In fondo, ammettiamocelo, è pure un po' perversa e contronatura come cosa... dai.

Di tutte le coppie che ho conosciuto in vita mia, forse due o tre non si tradiscono o non si sono mai tradite. Ognuna per gradi ed estensioni diverse... ma ho accumulato sufficienti osservazioni sul campo per affermare che il tradimento è un fatto fisiologico.

Caveat: il mio non è un elogio del tradimento. Nè voglio intendere che siccome tutti lo fanno, il tradimento è accettabile. Voglio dire che il tradimento va graduato. Ovvero: cos'è, veramente, il tradimento se non la rottura di quel patto di mutua ed esclusiva invasione? Tradire significa non stare ai patti, significa frustrare le aspettative di unicità e di possesso. Scoprire d'essere stati traditi è come ripetere il trauma della nascita podalica: significa scoprire che non sei più speciale, ti ritrovi fuori dal bozzolo, messo da parte al freddo, espulso, cartellino rosso, significa scoprire che forse non sei più tanto importante quanto pensavi d'essere. Se, inoltre, sei pure un insicuro, o già traumatizzato da una famiglia d'origine disfunzionale ed un'infanzia di merda o se sei già stato abbandonato ecco che il tutto s'acuisce e si riattualizza. E certo che questo fa male, attaccati come si è alle proprie aspettative e speranze di unicità e specialità!

Eppure, quasi sempre la causa delle nostre sofferenze non è il "male" in sé, ma la nostra reazione emotiva ad esso. Che, per lo più, è dettata da questo fottuto attaccamento degno dell'INVASIONE DEGLI ULTRACORPI. Sì, insomma, credo fermamente che il dolore dell'essere stati traditi risiede nell'attaccamento che si ha dell'ideale di una perfetta simbiosi con il partner - e la menzogna sottostante. 

Ciò spiega perché spesso si è pronti a perdonare/perdonarsi il primo tradimento. L'eretico non va bruciato subito, prima va processato dalla Santa Inquisizione del Sant'Uffizio, al quale di solito va sempre concessa l'occasione di abiurare la menzogna o di fare penitenziagite. Prima lo si incarcera così non fugge più, lo si flagella, magari lo s'impana e lo si rosola un po' nell'olio bollente... con la speranza (quasi certezza) che rientri "di sua sponte" nei canoni di Santa Madre Chiesa. Il peccator/traditor è redento, il Patto è salvo, l'Ordine è ristabilito, la felicità è imposta, generale giubilio.

Ma quanto può durare? Ma che gabbia orrenda! Quale errore fondamentale d'attribuzione!

In questi post ho letto spesso di attribuzioni di colpa, si disquisisce su mariti e mogli che si sono comportati male, ci si confida d'essere cornuti, si cerca supporto e ci si leccano vicendevolmente le ferite. Ma il leit motif è sempre quello*: la fottuta paura di una situazione d'incertezza che può portare a restare soli*, come fosse un gioco di sedie musicali.

Amici, tutto passa e si trasforma... anche l'amore più travolgente può scemare, si sa. La virtù non si può imporre, così come non si può imporre il coraggio. Ma c'è una sola virtù che non deve mai mancare, ed è il rispetto ovvero la sincerità. Purtroppo, queste cose mancano sempre più. Ammiro chi ha il coraggio di dire, magari dopo anni di unione: "Tesoro, io ti amo, ma provo anche una attrazione per la postina. E questo te lo confido perché non voglio tradire la tua fiducia e la nostra famiglia. Amore: sono in crisi, ed ho voluto dirtelo sin dall'inizio."

Si soffrirà, certo, si metteranno a nudo le proprie mancanze ed insufficienze. Il proprio partner non ci vedrà più come una statua aurea incorruttibile e perfetta. Nessuno lo è. Però, alcuni, hanno il coraggio di dimostrarlo. Per inciso, di solito quelli che hanno il coraggio di dimostrare scelgono come partner chi ha il coraggio di comprendere, e viceversa chi ha il coraggio di comprendere sceglie come compagno chi ha il coraggio di dimostrare.

L'alternativa qual è? La solita, ovvero: il traditore che fa di tutto per mascherare e si sente ingabbiato, e il cornuto che fa di tutto per non vedere oppure per riportare all'ovile il partner infedele - sentendosi per questo inadeguato e non desiderato. E intanto il tempo vola...

No, non ci sono corna peggiori della menzogna. Quanto tempo rubato...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> tutto bene??


le erbacce cattive sono dure da diserbare:carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2010)

Incandescente,benvenuto.

Dalla prolissità, sei sicuramente uomo

Fa una cosa carina: apriti un tuo thread e presentati!:up:


----------



## Amarax (1 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> le erbacce cattive sono dure da diserbare:carneval:



Non sei dura nè cattiva...e ti voglio bene.


----------



## Amarax (1 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Incandescente,benvenuto.
> 
> Dalla prolissità, sei sicuramente uomo
> 
> Fa una cosa carina: apriti un tuo thread e presentati!:up:


Si comincia la caccia al troll???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Illuso (1 Marzo 2010)

*Incandescente*

...Quindi ?


----------



## Amarax (1 Marzo 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> ...Quindi ?


ti sei adeguato alle dimensioni di incandescente ???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Illuso (1 Marzo 2010)

*Incandescente, dirlo prima no?*

Ma porca spupazza lo potevate dire anche prima…a me l’hanno raccontata al contrario, a me hanno detto di farmi una famiglia, che tutto l’amore del mondo sta lì, e invece l’ho presa in saccoccia, un figlio và all’università, e mi costa un’ accidente e altri due lavorano saltuariamente, (e non è che si spellino le mani) mi dicessero grazie una mezza volta, tutto è dovuto, mi ritrovo anche cornuto (“incandescente” docet) . E mi devo prendere anche delle colpe, e che ca….Se invece di sposarmi e mettere al mondo figli mi comperavo una barca a vela, e una fuoriserie, (la moto la uso poco ma ce l’ho, ultimo alito di libertà) magari ero solo lo stesso (anzi risparmiavo soldi e fatica), ma almeno mi sarei divertito anche un po’ io.

  :rotfl:


----------



## lillebe. (1 Marzo 2010)

Incandescente ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> Aloha cuori infranti e più o meno infelici!
> 
> ...


 
Incandescente sono curiosa e tu l'hai trovato il corpo in cui entrare?
da che parte stai tu? sei cornuto? traditore? o rimani a guardare?:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Incandescente sono curiosa e tu l'hai trovato il corpo in cui entrare?
> da che parte stai tu? sei cornuto? traditore? o rimani a guardare?:mexican:


ma che razza di domande!

lui tromba il trombabile 

si posa con generosità di fiore in fiore e a niuno mai si nega nè si lega


(per scelta, sia chiaro :mrgreen:: non certo per mancanza di soggetti che vorrebbero legarlo) 

immacolato incandescente

non se se qui troverai anime elette che possano proficuamente intenderti e relazionarsi con te
forse insonne o conte

noi, si dibatte e ci si dibatte nelle "fottute paure"

che tu hai così agevolmente individuato

semplicemente, oh semplice mente

(o semplice mentina)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2010)

Incandescente ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> (...) No, non ci sono corna peggiori della menzogna. Quanto tempo rubato...


 Una cosa giusta l'hai scritta.


----------



## Incandescente (1 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Incandescente sono curiosa e tu l'hai trovato il corpo in cui entrare?
> da che parte stai tu? sei cornuto? traditore? o rimani a guardare?:mexican:



Sì alla prima domanda: intendo entrare nel tuo.  Non mi sembri malaccio, sai?  Leggermente usata forse, ma accettabile per una che si strofina ai 40. E poi mi pari ben predisposta al Gioco del Vento e della Pioggia...

Sei libera mercoledì sera, che ti faccio un po' di terapia (d'urto)?

Quanto alle altre tue domande: 

- cerco di star sempre dalla parte giusta, che in guerra come al cinema è dietro;

- sono stato cornuto.

- sono stato traditore.

- sono anche rimasto a guardare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2010)

Incandescente ha detto:


> Sì alla prima domanda: intendo entrare nel tuo. Non mi sembri malaccio, sai? Leggermente usata forse, ma accettabile per una che si strofina ai 40. E poi mi pari ben predisposta al Gioco del Vento e della Pioggia...
> 
> Sei libera mercoledì sera, che ti faccio un po' di terapia (d'urto)?
> 
> ...


 E quando pensi di entrare in terapia?...


----------



## lillebe. (1 Marzo 2010)

Incandescente ha detto:


> Sì alla prima domanda: intendo entrare nel tuo. Non mi sembri malaccio, sai? Leggermente usata forse, ma accettabile per una che si strofina ai 40. E poi mi pari ben predisposta al Gioco del Vento e della Pioggia...
> 
> Sei libera mercoledì sera, che ti faccio un po' di terapia (d'urto)?
> 
> ...


 
:carneval: hei ma che tipo caloroso!
mi sa che ha proprio ragione Amoremio sei un trombador!


----------



## lillebe. (2 Marzo 2010)

Incandescente ha detto:


> Sì alla prima domanda: intendo entrare nel tuo. Non mi sembri malaccio, sai? Leggermente usata forse, ma accettabile per una che si strofina ai 40. E poi mi pari ben predisposta al Gioco del Vento e della Pioggia...
> 
> Sei libera mercoledì sera, che ti faccio un po' di terapia (d'urto)?
> 
> ...


 

Il gioco del Vento e della Pioggia????


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Il gioco del Vento e della Pioggia????


 
lui fa il vento e tu fai la pioggia!:rotfl::rotflmodello "Luna di Fiele")


----------



## lillebe. (2 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lui fa il vento e tu fai la pioggia!:rotfl::rotflmodello "Luna di Fiele")


 
Noooo ti prego basta pioggia! adesso ho tanta voglia di sole e caldo sulla pelle... 
Comunque, qualche giorno fa avevo parlato con il mio amico ed ex-amante, di questo forum e del fatto che mi facesse molto bene avere un posto dove sfogarmi, dove potevo scrivere dei miei problemi e dove trovare comprensione.
Lui per quanto cerchi di comprendermi è davvero stanco, sono anni che cerca di farlo, anni che mi sostiene, anni che mi ascolta e ne ha avuto davvero abbastanza . Adesso mi ha detto " basta parlare" , viviamo giorno dopo giorno.
Siete pronti alla notizia bomba?
Incandescente altri non è che lui, il mio dolce amico che è venuto a vedere come se la cava la sua dolce amica ( che sarei io) :mrgreen:.
Ha letto tutti i miei post e sapete che m'ha detto? 
" ma come siete seri lì dentro!"
si, forse ho davvero bisogno di lui che un pò di leggerezza non guasta!...e poi detto tra noi, è bellissimo!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> si, forse ho davvero bisogno di lui che un pò di leggerezza non guasta!...e poi detto tra noi, è bellissimo!


 
pensare che è di un prolisso che sgomenta (non in positivo). Tu appari molto piu' concreta e solare.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> pensare che è di un prolisso che sgomenta (non in positivo). Tu appari molto piu' concreta e solare.


mi hai tolto i tasti dalle dita!:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Marzo 2010)

Incandescente è prolisso ma mi piace, dice cose sensate

se è pure bellissimo e ti vuole entrare dentro... beh, enjoy it!


----------



## lillebe. (2 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> pensare che è di un prolisso che sgomenta (non in positivo). Tu appari molto piu' concreta e solare.


 
Credo sia rimasto sconcertato. Comunque gli dirò di porre rimedio e di presentarsi per quello che è. Mica devo parlare io al suo posto. no?


----------



## Incandescente (2 Marzo 2010)

Ciao Amore, scusa se sono stato prolisso ma non mi veniva nulla da dire.  Il mio è stato un post "riempitivo", giusto per farti sentire la presenza.


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2010)

Incandescente ha detto:


> Ciao Amore, scusa se sono stato prolisso ma non mi veniva nulla da dire. Il mio è stato un post "riempitivo", giusto per farti sentire la presenza.


Non so perchè ma ho una strana sensazione.


----------



## Incandescente (2 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma ho una strana sensazione.


Vero???


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Incandescente è prolisso ma mi piace, dice cose sensate
> 
> se è pure bellissimo *e ti vuole entrare dentro...* beh, enjoy it!




:condom::condom::condom:

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2010)

toh...irresponsabile :singleeye:


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> toh...irresponsabile :singleeye:


azz... l'avatar... ecco :up:


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2010)

Incandescente ha detto:


> Ciao Amore, scusa se sono stato prolisso ma non mi veniva nulla da dire. Il mio è stato un post "riempitivo", giusto per farti sentire la presenza.


Ah ragà, ma ce state a prendere per i fondelli?!:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> toh...irresponsabile :singleeye:





MiKa ha detto:


> azz... l'avatar... ecco :up:


E siamo a "due" ... ma tutto questo Alice non lo sa  :mrgreen: o lo sa e lascia correre :rotfl:


Non ci resta altro che prendere nota, tenere la contabilita'  .


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E siamo a "due" ... ma tutto questo Alice non lo sa  :mrgreen: o lo sa e *lascia correre :rotfl:
> *
> 
> Non ci resta altro che prendere nota, tenere la contabilita'  .


non c'è nulla di male, dai
soprattutto nel primo caso dove non ha senso il castigo (quindi non c'è delitto):singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è nulla di male, dai
> soprattutto nel primo caso dove non ha senso il castigo (quindi non c'è delitto):singleeye:


Mica contestavo, ci sono Casi e casi ... il mio era un discorso diverso, mi chiedevo perche' cambiarsi nick (?) ... poi c'era il discorso/regole dell'ADMIN cosi ferreo/inflessibile riguardo al clonarsi, l'hai letto anche tu il "papiello" quando hanno aperto il furum, o no? 


PS Minerva hai letto il mio avatar? Ecco, dice tutto  come al solito.


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2010)

*Marì*

in effetti... c'hai ragione :up:


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> in effetti... c'hai ragione :up:


Ti pare  mai il mio avatar fu piu giusto di cosi .


----------



## lillebe. (2 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma ho una strana sensazione.


 
Di che sensazione parli Mika?
....
mi ha chiamata Amore
ha scritto proprio Amore...erano anni che non si riferiva più a me usando questa parola 

Pensi che forse non avrei dovuto parlagli del forum? avrei dovuto tenere questo posto solo x me? la mia isola felice dove sfogarmi e poter anche parlare male di lui, se necessario ? 

io trovo bellissimo condividere questo con lui, in fondo ha vissuto tutta la storia della mia crisi dall'inizio e soprattutto i momenti più brutti e ora che viene il bello, dovrei tenerlo fuori?
ora possiamo scherzarci su, perchè in un modo o nell'altro ne sto venedo fuori davvero. Non è più come prima, fortunatamente.

Un caro saluto


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Di che sensazione parli Mika?
> ....
> mi ha chiamata Amore
> ha scritto proprio Amore...erano anni che non si riferiva più a me usando questa parola
> ...




Quindi e' FC  ?


Scusa scusa ...con tutte queste sigle ho fatto confusione ... ma tu come lo chiami a mister x?


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Di che sensazione parli Mika?
> ....
> mi ha chiamata Amore
> ha scritto proprio Amore...erano anni che non si riferiva più a me usando questa parola
> ...


Guarda che non era un attacco eh. Solo una sensazione mia. Qualcosa di stonato. Tutto qui.


----------



## lillebe. (2 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Guarda che non era un attacco eh. Solo una sensazione mia. Qualcosa di stonato. Tutto qui.


 
Figurati, mica il mio intervento aveva un tono polemico. Ognuno può avere le sue impressioni, le sue opinioni, siamo su un forum dove ognuno scrive ciò che pensa no?
Non mi disturba affatto, anche se le opinioni sono "stonate"(come le sensazioni), sono qui anche per questo, per vedere con gli occhi tuoi e di chi scrive qui, cose che magari io non riesco a vedere.

ciao


----------



## lillebe. (2 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi e' FC  ?
> 
> 
> Scusa scusa ...con tutte queste sigle ho fatto confusione ... ma tu come lo chiami a mister x?


 
Mari' , scusa ma davvero non ti seguo. FC????

vuoi sapere come lo chiamo? :mexican: che strano, sai che non lo so?
spesso lo chiamo tesoro, per non chiamarlo Amore . Cosa che voglio evitare per tantissimi motivi, primo tra cui il fatto che sono in fase di separazione e per il discorso che già si faceva nel forum, sembrerei perlomeno superficiale. Anche se sinceramente a me viene dal cuore chiamarlo "Amore" per il bene che gli voglio.
Ma non voglio fare confusione, già ne ho abbastanza nella mia testa, volete confondervi pure voi?

ciao


----------



## lillebe. (2 Marzo 2010)

Incandescente ha detto:


> Ciao Amore, scusa se sono stato prolisso ma non mi veniva nulla da dire. Il mio è stato un post "riempitivo", giusto per farti sentire la presenza.


E' bellissimo quello che hai scritto e poi lo sai che mi piace leggerti e/o ascoltarti per ore...
Lo so che sei qui per me e ne sono contenta.


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Mari' , scusa ma davvero non ti seguo. FC????
> 
> vuoi sapere come lo chiamo? :mexican: che strano, sai che non lo so?
> spesso lo chiamo tesoro, per non chiamarlo Amore . Cosa che voglio evitare per tantissimi motivi, primo tra cui il fatto che sono in fase di separazione e per il discorso che già si faceva nel forum, sembrerei perlomeno superficiale. Anche se sinceramente a me viene dal cuore chiamarlo "Amore" per il bene che gli voglio.
> ...


No no Lillibe, quella che si e' confusa sono io  ti ho confusa con "Vilvi71" ... scusami


----------



## lillebe. (2 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> No no Lillibe, quella che si e' confusa sono io  ti ho confusa con "Vilvi71" ... scusami


 
un bacio :up:


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> No no Lillibe, quella che si e' confusa sono io  ti ho confusa con "Vilvi71" ... scusami


silvi71....:sonar:

Da una con la tua memoria non me lo sarei mica aspetttto eh! :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> silvi71....:sonar:
> 
> Da una con la tua memoria non me lo sarei mica aspetttto eh! :mexican:


... son troppe :carneval: e ho troppe pagine aperte  ... l'altra volta ho postato qua un argomento che dovevo postare di la'  capisciaammme'  :rotfl::rotfl:

Na faticata :mrgreen: !

PS pero' il numero non l'ho confuso  :rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... son troppe :carneval: e ho troppe pagine aperte  ... l'altra volta ho postato qua un argomento che dovevo postare di la'  capisciaammme'  :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Na faticata :mrgreen: !
> 
> PS pero' il numero non l'ho confuso  :rotfl:


Ti capisco ti capisco....ohhhhh se ti capisco!!!! :mexican:

Ma...a noi...chi ci capisce!?!?!?


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti capisco ti capisco....ohhhhh se ti capisco!!!! :mexican:
> 
> Ma...a noi...chi ci capisce!?!?!?



EEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ma mo chiedi troppo :carneval: e poi e' bello a volte essere "incompresi"  :rotfl:


----------



## giobbe (2 Marzo 2010)

Gli occhi azzurri a questo mondo non li ha solo Irresponsabile.
 Irresponsabile era sposato con figli. Era più cazzaro (FULL ALL INCLUSIVE! :rotfl e meno filosofico di Incandescente.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> E' bellissimo quello che hai scritto e poi lo sai che mi piace leggerti e/o ascoltarti per ore...
> Lo so che sei qui per me e ne sono contenta.


 
Sarò sincera: ho sempre trovato stridente rispetto alla filosofia di questo forum chi porta sul forum i propri inciuci. Da Alce e Patata Bollente in poi.


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2010)

quali sarebbero gli inciuci di alce?


----------



## lillebe. (3 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quali sarebbero gli inciuci di alce?


Soprattutto, quale filosofia?


----------



## Verena67 (3 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quali sarebbero gli inciuci di alce?


 
quando si confrontavano sugli orgasmi multipli


----------



## Verena67 (3 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Soprattutto, quale filosofia?


 
la filosofia che qui si parla tutti allo stesso livello, non tra "amori"  e "tesoro con le tue parole mi hai fatto davvero piacere". Per questo ci sono gli mp.


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quando si confrontavano sugli orgasmi multipli


non ho presente .penso che tu ancora una volta stia sbagliando di grosso nei confronti di una persona che non se lo merita
e mi chiedo perché sia stato allontanato ingiustamente per così tanto tempo


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2010)

Ma Andrea che fine ha fatto, qualcuno/a ha sue notizie? 

​


----------



## Verena67 (3 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho presente .penso che tu ancora una volta stia sbagliando di grosso nei confronti di una persona che non se lo merita
> e mi chiedo perché sia stato allontanato ingiustamente per così tanto tempo


 
Minerva, mi ha stancato. Se ama tanto Alce, se lo sposi. Non ho niente contro di lui, lo citavo come esempio, ma ce ne furono altri. Quanto ai Ban, non sono certo io che li dispongo.


----------



## astonished (3 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Minerva, mi ha stancato. Se ama tanto Alce, se lo sposi. Non ho niente contro di lui, lo citavo come esempio, ma ce ne furono altri. Quanto ai Ban, non sono certo io che li dispongo.


Ehm, scusate: sarebbe possibile far capire qualcosa anche a chi è ignaro delle storie passate di Alce ?

Che realzione c'è tra Alce, Lillebe ed Incandescente? Incandescente e Alce sono la stessa persona? Incandescente si sospetta essere il clone di qualcuno?

Non è facile stare dietro all'evoluzione "inattesa" di questo thread, che tra l'altro è stato aperto da una persona, Andrea, di cui sembra si siano perse le tracce.

Help me please! :sbatti:


----------



## Daniele (3 Marzo 2010)

Credo che in tutto questo c'era un bel fatto che questo è un luogo neutro pr parlare, in cui coniugi e amanti o ex amanti ci stanno a fare ben poco! Una cosa che non ti è stata detta ma che ti dirò io che psicologicamente adesso molte meno persone ti risponderanno, c'è una parzializzazione.
Da parte mia sono sempre dell'idea che un traditore ha delle colpe e con chi tradisce altrettante (il 50% delle colpe), qui siete in due, tu e il tuo ex amante che miracolosamente sarà ancora single perchè....perchè...dalle mie parti si dice che solo gli scarti stanno soli per molto tempo, ecco, prima che lui fosse nel forum uno poteva liberamente dirlo, adesso può offendere e parlare filosoficamente con una persona con cui ha poco da condividere.
Capisco che tu sia incazzata, capisco che sia davvero nera con il tuo marito che è assolutamente un gran bastardo falso ed ipocrita, ma tu adesso stai abbassando il tuo valore di molto, ma davvero di molto.
L'amore, sentimento sopravvalutato mentre il radiomodellismo viene snobbato, se le persone pensassero più a cazzeggiare che a farsi problemi sull'ammmore forse forse vivremmo meglio. Oggi aggiungo 2 gb di ram in più al computer di mia madre e lo formatto, vedete che mi passerò del tempo in cui non penserò ad amanti, corna o quant'altro (e le ultime da me sono felicemente ramificate)


----------



## Kid (3 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Credo che in tutto questo c'era un bel fatto che questo è un luogo neutro pr parlare, in cui coniugi e amanti o ex amanti ci stanno a fare ben poco! Una cosa che non ti è stata detta ma che ti dirò io che psicologicamente adesso molte meno persone ti risponderanno, c'è una parzializzazione.
> Da parte mia sono sempre dell'idea che un traditore ha delle colpe e con chi tradisce altrettante (il 50% delle colpe), qui siete in due, tu e il tuo ex amante che miracolosamente sarà ancora single perchè....perchè...dalle mie parti si dice che solo gli scarti stanno soli per molto tempo, ecco, prima che lui fosse nel forum uno poteva liberamente dirlo, adesso può offendere e parlare filosoficamente con una persona con cui ha poco da condividere.
> Capisco che tu sia incazzata, capisco che sia davvero nera con il tuo marito che è assolutamente un gran bastardo falso ed ipocrita, ma tu adesso stai abbassando il tuo valore di molto, ma davvero di molto.
> L'amore, sentimento sopravvalutato mentre il radiomodellismo viene snobbato, se le persone pensassero più a cazzeggiare che a farsi problemi sull'ammmore forse forse vivremmo meglio. Oggi aggiungo 2 gb di ram in più al computer di mia madre e lo formatto, vedete che mi passerò del tempo in cui non penserò ad amanti, corna o quant'altro (e le ultime da me sono felicemente ramificate)


Ahah, pensa che io sono un tecnico informatico, di pc ne formatto a palate... però ho tradito lo stesso! :rotfl::unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (3 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahah, pensa che io sono un tecnico informatico, di pc ne formatto a palate... però ho tradito lo stesso! :rotfl::unhappy:


Pensa che lo sono anche io =) ed ho perso il lavoor per il tradimento! nei tempi d'oro lavoravo su 6 PC in parallelo per installare tutto il software. Io non avevo tempo per pensare neppure al sesso in quei momenti, ero solo io il server nell'altra stanza che ronzava ed i 6 portatili bastardi che non funzionavano :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (3 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa che lo sono anche io =) ed ho perso il lavoor per il tradimento! nei tempi d'oro lavoravo su 6 PC in parallelo per installare tutto il software. Io non avevo tempo per pensare neppure al sesso in quei momenti, ero solo io il server nell'altra stanza che ronzava ed i 6 portatili bastardi che non funzionavano :rotfl:


Ah sei un fratello allora... ma sai, qui non ci si ammaza di lavoro e poi... la mia amante lavora all'ufficio personale, quindi ci avevo a che fare spesso... :unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (3 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah sei un fratello allora... ma sai, qui non ci si ammaza di lavoro e poi... la mia amante lavora all'ufficio personale, quindi ci avevo a che fare spesso... :unhappy:


Da noi le donne c'erano, ma chi aveva tempo per vedere anche come erano vestite? UN caffè ogni tanto e poi giù nei sotterranei raffreddati, io con i giaccone!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Da noi le donne c'erano, ma chi aveva tempo per vedere anche come erano vestite? UN caffè ogni tanto e poi giù nei sotterranei raffreddati, io con i giaccone!!!


Capito.... ricordo quando lavoravo nel privato si... ci si faceva letteralmente il culo. Noi qui siamo un ambiente provinciale... e siamo regione autonoma, il massimo del massimo del benessere! Comunque conocrdo che il tradimento possa nascere anche da eccesso di tempo libero e mente troppo sgombra.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ehm, scusate: sarebbe possibile far capire qualcosa anche a chi è ignaro delle storie passate di Alce ?
> 
> Che realzione c'è tra Alce, Lillebe ed Incandescente? Incandescente e Alce sono la stessa persona? Incandescente si sospetta essere il clone di qualcuno?
> 
> ...


in realtà Alce non c'entra con lillebe ed incandescente

inciuci di alce nel senso di sue "amiche" qui portate o qui incontrate non ne conosco

incandescente ha messo un avatar che ricordava quello di un utente del vecchio forum


e marì ha confuso lillebe con silvi71, e conseguentemente incandescente con il Fascinoso Commercialista


----------



## Anna A (3 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ehm, scusate: sarebbe possibile far capire qualcosa anche a chi è ignaro delle storie passate di Alce ?
> 
> *Che realzione c'è tra Alce, Lillebe ed Incandescente? Incandescente e Alce sono la stessa persona? Incandescente si sospetta essere il clone di qualcuno?*
> 
> ...


 e ustazius ignazius chi sarebbe poi?:idea:


----------



## giobbe (3 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in realtà Alce non c'entra con lillebe ed incandescente
> 
> *inciuci di alce nel senso di sue "amiche" qui portate o qui incontrate non ne conosco*
> 
> ...


Non erano inciuci, Alce aveva invitato la moglie a scrivere sul forum.


----------



## giobbe (3 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ustazius ignazius chi sarebbe poi?:idea:



Ignavius è Alce Veloce.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ignavius è Alce Veloce.


 
maddai!????

si è così involuto per essere stato lontano da noi per qualche giorno?

riammettetelo subito con tutti gli onori!


----------



## ranatan (3 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in realtà Alce non c'entra con lillebe ed incandescente
> 
> inciuci di alce nel senso di sue "amiche" qui portate o qui incontrate non ne conosco
> 
> ...


Confesso di averlo pensato anche io, per via dell'avatar. Mi sembrava tanto Irry.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Credo che in tutto questo c'era un bel fatto che questo è un luogo neutro pr parlare, in cui coniugi e amanti o ex amanti ci stanno a fare ben poco!*



E riquoto Daniele, che ha espresso il mio concetto stesso molto ma molto meglio!!:up:


----------



## Daniele (3 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E riquoto Daniele, che ha espresso il mio concetto stesso molto ma molto meglio!!:up:


Ogni tanto la faccio giusta !


----------



## astonished (3 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ustazius ignazius chi sarebbe poi?:idea:


......e Millo Coccodrillo allora? :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Credo che in tutto questo c'era un bel fatto che questo è un luogo neutro pr parlare, in cui coniugi e amanti o ex amanti ci stanno a fare ben poco! *Una cosa che non ti è stata detta ma che ti dirò io che psicologicamente adesso molte meno persone ti risponderanno, c'è una parzializzazione.
> Da parte mia sono sempre dell'idea che un traditore ha delle colpe e con chi tradisce altrettante (il 50% delle colpe), qui siete in due, tu e il tuo ex amante che miracolosamente sarà ancora single perchè....perchè...dalle mie parti si dice che solo gli scarti stanno soli per molto tempo, ecco, prima che lui fosse nel forum uno poteva liberamente dirlo, adesso può offendere e parlare filosoficamente con una persona con cui ha poco da condividere.
> Capisco che tu sia incazzata, capisco che sia davvero nera con il tuo marito che è assolutamente un gran bastardo falso ed ipocrita, ma tu adesso stai abbassando il tuo valore di molto, ma davvero di molto.
> L'amore, sentimento sopravvalutato mentre il radiomodellismo viene snobbato, se le persone pensassero più a cazzeggiare che a farsi problemi sull'ammmore forse forse vivremmo meglio. Oggi aggiungo 2 gb di ram in più al computer di mia madre e lo formatto, vedete che mi passerò del tempo in cui non penserò ad amanti, corna o quant'altro (e le ultime da me sono felicemente ramificate)



Tu sei nuovo e tante cose non le sai.

Chiedo scusa per la "dietrologia" ma occorre a volte.

Portare il proprio compagno/a, marito/moglie, amante, e' sempre stata una bella idea/pensiero di molti utenti, in modo da potersi confrontare a 360gradi con il contributo degli altri utenti (anche all'insaputa degli altri casomai), quante volte l'abbiamo detto/sperato un po tutti?! ... la stessa Bruja la mise in atto questa terapia, ed non e' stata la sola  avete "Memoria" corta, direi "nana" ed io non voglio fare nomi/nick :mrgreen:. Io stessa, ho avuto l'esperienza con mio marito che intervenne (per chiarire meglio alcune cose agli altri/e utenti, chi mi conosce si ricordera') nell'altro forum che frequentavo anni fa, DOL, quindi?

Se qui in Tradimento con il forum nuovo gli ADMIN hanno aperto altre a Divorzio e Separazione una sezione:Le Due Campane, cosa credete che sia stata aperta a fare? ... lo stesso Pinceton ha fatto iscrivere sua moglie, e allora?

Mica vi capisco eh ...

Meditate, meditate ... perche' state a fare confusioni inutili ... poi che un utente piace o non piace .... e' un'altra storia, chi ha lo stomaco debole (?) puo' sempre usare il "tastino" ignora a scelta.


CIAO.


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2010)

Andrea se sei vivo batti un colpo


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quali sarebbero gli inciuci di alce?



... Minerva lascia perdere gli "inciuci" di Alce ... dimmi un po dove stai?


----------



## Daniele (3 Marzo 2010)

E' utile che magari possa essere richiesta la sua visione, ma sinceramente che ce ne facciamo della visione di un ex amante? Abbiamo ancora la visione parziale della questione, abbiamo anzi un accelerare in atteggiamenti che potevano essere discussi.
Visto questo non mi sento di consigliare nessuno, che auguri e figli maschi!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' utile che magari possa essere richiesta la sua visione, ma sinceramente *che ce ne facciamo della visione di un ex amante? *Abbiamo ancora la visione parziale della questione, abbiamo anzi un accelerare in atteggiamenti che potevano essere discussi.
> Visto questo non mi sento di consigliare nessuno, che auguri e figli maschi!


Ti ricordo che questo NON E' il sito TRADITI.COM! 

Se leggi quanto scritto nella presentazione del forum, questo sito vorrebbe esser luogo deputato al *CONFRONTO* fra traditi e traditori e non a soliloqui e condanne dei traditori da parte dei traditi tout court!

Mettiti quindi il cuore in pace e se non ti va di leggere quanto scrivono amanti, traditori & co. puoi tranquillamente astenerti dal leggere e commentare.

Ce ne faremo tranquillamente una ragione! :up:


----------



## Daniele (3 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago, no comment, ti invito a leggere quello che ho scritto e quello che ha quotato di mio Verena, allora forse capirai che quello che tu hai scritto no centra un tubo.
Non vale la pena scrivere altro.


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fedifrago, un conto traditi e traditori, un conto la traditrice tradita ed il suo stesso amante. Io non parlo del diritto di traditori e traditi, ma del fatto che arriva una persona ed invita il suo ex amante perchè lei parla di tutto con lui. Semplicemente io adesso non mi sento di dirle più nulla, non c'è confronto, scriverò estreme cazzate *perchè tanto è un "amore" qui ed "tesorino" li, cosa che è avvilente davvero*.


Daniele della sostanza non mi importa, la forma ammetto che è un po' irritante, ma ci sarà un perchè .


----------



## Daniele (3 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Daniele della sostanza non mi importa, la forma ammetto che è un po' irritante, ma ci sarà un perchè .


Mika è irritante e quanto mai per ora fuori posto. Liberissima di farlo sia ben intesa, ma due persone che dicono la stessa cosa all'unisono è semplicemente un rafforzativo che non porta al dialogo, ma al dirsela in due. In questi casi io semplicemente scrivo cazzate e faccio ridere, tanto il discorso sarà a due.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2010)

Un conto è il confronto un altro dialogare in pubblico dicendosi cose che ci si può benissimo dirsi in privato.


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2010)

*Brainstorming di coppia*

Intervengo solo per chiarire il concetto della partecipazione di coppia, visto che sono stata menzionata, e con ragione.
Ho fatto questa esperienza in forma non palese, e la pratica di un "brainstorming sentimentale" a cui ho sottoposto la mia storia, d'accordo col mio partner, mi é servita moltissimo.
Non vi starò a dire nulla di prolisso o verboso... dopo questa esperienza ho capito moltissimo delle dinamiche del tradimento, del fatto che spesso le persone le si considerano per quel che si presume valgano e non sempre per quel che veramente valgono e mi si é chiarito in modo inequivocabile che spesso i traditori sono vittime di sé stessi e delle proprie inefficienze ed incoerenze mentre i traditi che sono delusi e disillusi.
Un dialogo aperto porta a molte risposte su un tema unico ed a valutare molte variabili.
Posso solo dire che la parte più importante di questi interventi é stata quella che mi ha fatto "vedere" che il tradimento é proprio quasi sempre una compensazione non della coppia ma della persona che tradisce... si dice che spesso si tradisce per trovare quello che non si ha in un rapporto... io rispondo che per quel che ho visto spesso, lo si fa per trovare quello che non si é riusciti a costruire in sé stessi prima che in coppia. 
Chiaro che l'animo umano é instabile e portato alla novità, ed é per questo che la più grande novità seduttrice é la convinzione dell'innamoramento. Parlo di convinzione perché ci si potrebbe innamorare di più persone a seconda del modo, del momento e dell'opportunità (se si fosse incontrata un'altra persona seduttiva anziché quella in cui si é incappati forse ci si sarebbe innamorati lo stesso... si può amare più l'amore che l'oggetto dell'amore).
Detto questo e precisato che l'età ha la sua valenza, ci sono casi di tradimenti "ultima chance", la condizione di amante è certamente piacevole ed intrigante, peccato che spesso si faccia la fine di Esaù ... il baratto delle lenticchie ol:
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per chiarire il concetto della partecipazione di coppia, visto che sono stata menzionata, e con ragione.
> Ho fatto questa esperienza in forma non palese, e la pratica di un "brainstorming sentimentale" a cui ho sottoposto la mia storia, d'accordo col mio partner, mi é servita moltissimo.
> Non vi starò a dire nulla di prolisso o verboso... dopo questa esperienza ho capito moltissimo delle dinamiche del tradimento, del fatto che spesso le persone le si considerano per quel che si presume valgano e non sempre per quel che veramente valgono e mi si é chiarito in modo inequivocabile che spesso i traditori sono vittime di sé stessi e delle proprie inefficienze ed incoerenze mentre i traditi che sono delusi e disillusi.
> Un dialogo aperto porta a molte risposte su un tema unico ed a valutare molte variabili.
> ...


:up: ..aggiungerei che spesso l'oggetto d'amore è ...il proprio ego... 
:cincin:


----------



## Brady (4 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu sei nuovo e tante cose non le sai.
> 
> Chiedo scusa per la "dietrologia" ma occorre a volte.
> 
> ...


io non conosco il passato del forum, e parlo da utente "giovane". Io ho solo la sensazione (illusione) che quando uno scrive sotto anonimato può anche scrivere quello che gli pare su se stesso (grosse bugie o grosse verità) ma se perde tempo a darmi un consiglio probabilmente lo fà con un buon grado di onestà e sincerità. Se però scrive sapendo di essere letto da chi lo conosce applica tutti quei filtri consci o inconsci che applichiamo tutti nelle nostre relazioni. In altre parole non so se il consiglio è dato a me o è un modo di comunicare con "l'altro". Dal mio punto di vista diventa un utente che da contributi poco "affidabili". Non so se sono riuscito a spiegare il concetto.
Se poi l'essere qui in due aiuta loro, ben venga, credo rientri anche questo nello scopo del forum.
Brady


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fedifrago, no comment, ti invito a leggere quello che ho scritto e quello che ha quotato di mio Verena, allora forse capirai che quello che tu hai scritto no centra un tubo.
> Non vale la pena scrivere altro.


Veramente stavolta devo spezzare una lancetta per Daniele, ci riferivamo ad altro per una volta


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mika è irritante e quanto mai per ora fuori posto. Liberissima di farlo sia ben intesa, ma due persone che dicono la stessa cosa all'unisono è semplicemente un rafforzativo che non porta al dialogo, ma al dirsela in due. In questi casi io semplicemente scrivo cazzate e faccio ridere, tanto il discorso sarà a due.


Quoto Daniele. Ora che c'è "amorino" in giro a Lillibe (la cui vicenda umana comprendevo e apprezzavo) non mi sento piu' di dir nulla. Sarò limitata.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per chiarire il concetto della partecipazione di coppia, visto che sono stata menzionata, e con ragione.
> Ho fatto questa esperienza in forma non palese, e la pratica di un "brainstorming sentimentale" a cui ho sottoposto la mia storia, d'accordo col mio partner, mi é servita moltissimo.
> Non vi starò a dire nulla di prolisso o verboso... dopo questa esperienza ho capito moltissimo delle dinamiche del tradimento, del fatto che spesso le persone le si considerano per quel che si presume valgano e non sempre per quel che veramente valgono e mi si é chiarito in modo inequivocabile che spesso i traditori sono vittime di sé stessi e delle proprie inefficienze ed incoerenze mentre i traditi che sono delusi e disillusi.
> Un dialogo aperto porta a molte risposte su un tema unico ed a valutare molte variabili.
> ...


quoto in toto. Pero' il brainstorming aveva senso e funzionalità per te e per noi finché segreto. Una volta rivelato, beh...non ha piu' funzionato nello stesso modo.


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Credo che in tutto questo c'era un bel fatto che questo è un luogo neutro pr parlare, in cui coniugi e amanti o ex amanti ci stanno a fare ben poco! Una cosa che non ti è stata detta ma che ti dirò io che psicologicamente adesso molte meno persone ti risponderanno, c'è una parzializzazione.
> Da parte mia sono sempre dell'idea che un traditore ha delle colpe e con chi tradisce altrettante (il 50% delle colpe), qui siete in due, tu e il tuo ex amante che miracolosamente sarà ancora single perchè....perchè...dalle mie parti si dice che solo gli scarti stanno soli per molto tempo, ecco, prima che lui fosse nel forum uno poteva liberamente dirlo, adesso può offendere e parlare filosoficamente con una persona con cui ha poco da condividere.
> Capisco che tu sia incazzata, capisco che sia davvero nera con il tuo marito che è assolutamente un gran bastardo falso ed ipocrita, ma tu adesso stai abbassando il tuo valore di molto, ma davvero di molto.
> L'amore, sentimento sopravvalutato mentre il radiomodellismo viene snobbato, se le persone pensassero più a cazzeggiare che a farsi problemi sull'ammmore forse forse vivremmo meglio. Oggi aggiungo 2 gb di ram in più al computer di mia madre e lo formatto, vedete che mi passerò del tempo in cui non penserò ad amanti, corna o quant'altro (e le ultime da me sono felicemente ramificate)


 

Caro Daniele
le persone tristi rendono triste l'ambiente. Lo sapevi?


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2010)

Ecco, scusa, Lillibe, ma che c'entra?!

Adesso mi fai dubitare che tu sia una nuova utente con una storia vera.

Io, malgrado i colpi della vita, sono una persona allegrissima, grazie, non ho bisogno di te e Amorino per tirarmi su.

Ti si sta esprimendo un disagiodi alcuni componenti del forum, se vuoi, prendi posizione sul tema, risparmiaci le freddure.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ecco, scusa, Lillibe, ma che c'entra?!
> 
> Adesso mi fai dubitare che tu sia una nuova utente con una storia vera.
> 
> ...


 
quoto

e daniele non è triste

ha portato qui dentro sentimenti pesanti e piano piano li sta facendo evolvere


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Minerva, mi ha stancato. Se ama tanto Alce, se lo sposi. Non ho niente contro di lui, lo citavo come esempio, ma ce ne furono altri. Quanto ai Ban, non sono certo io che li dispongo.


come sai sono felicemente sposata e auguro ad alce di ritrovare la serenità con sua moglie.
so che non sei tu a disporre i tempi e i modi dei castighi ma ogni tre per due tiri in ballo un utente che, a mio parere, è ben lontano da disturbare il forum.
avendo il vizio di non farmi del tutto i fatti miei  lo dico


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ecco, scusa, Lillibe, ma che c'entra?!
> 
> *Adesso mi fai dubitare che tu sia una nuova utente con una storia vera.*
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Lillebe, io sarò una persona con problemi, ma sai, anche io sono stato tradito, ma io nei momento di difficoltà non mi sono mai rifugiato in mezzo le braccia altrui. La sensazione che dai tu e che la prima volta tuo marito non ti considerava perchè scopeggiava con un'altra e tu...e tu quindi ti sei consolata con incandescente. 1:1 lui è stato stronzo nel farti passare per fedifraga, ma sinceramente qui tutti direbbero che è comprensibile, meno comprensibile è il non troncare con l'amante, ma si vede evidentemente che non ti amava per nulla, o molto peggio che lui non sia capace di amare in nessun caso se non di un amore centralizzato verso se stesso. Queste persone hanno sinceri problemi, hanno una famiglia, hanno figli ed amano solo in funzione di se stessi (anche i figli attenzione!), in verità una persona così avrebbe di certo bisogno di un aiuto psicologico molto forte, perchè al di fuori della loro scorza che sembra forte sono debolissimi.
Tu Lillebe, sei una donna che ha sposato un uomo debolissimo e sei andata tra le braccia di un altro uomo altrettanto debole, perchè la leggerezza alla lunga è uno cudo a questa debolezza, è una giustificazione al fatto che nella vita non si è fato nulla. Non sono cattive le persone così, ma guarda che probabilmente sei tu che sei affascinata da persone non proprio limpide.
Quando parli del tuo ex amante parli di amore e tante altre vose, guarda che credo che tu fossi allo stesso modo innamorata di tuo marito e lui di te, come l'amante poi, ma questo non blocca la natura dell'uomo, l'amore non cambia per nulla una persona, solo uno forte shock lo può fare.
Da persona che lo ha vissuto, l'essere vicini alla morte rende le persone meno leggere, fa comprendere bene che la vita è poca.
Tu hai subito una cosa brutta, è vero ma una cosa era ovvia, che avevi bisogno di un aiuto sincero, non di leggerezza, un esperto era quello di cui al momento avevi bisogno, non di un ex amante.
Ma la gente cerca compensazioni, e tu come tutti, scoprirai che finita la rabbia il dolore esisterà eccome e che l'ammmore poco servirà per superare tutto.
Adesso io sarò limitato nel dire le cose, perchè ci si sente come se venisse il cavalier servente per difenderti, eviterò perchè credo di aver detto tutto in poco spazio.


----------



## Kid (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lillebe, io sarò una persona con problemi, ma sai, anche io sono stato tradito, ma io nei momento di difficoltà non mi sono mai rifugiato in mezzo le braccia altrui. La sensazione che dai tu e che la prima volta tuo marito non ti considerava perchè scopeggiava con un'altra e tu...e tu quindi ti sei consolata con incandescente. 1:1 lui è stato stronzo nel farti passare per fedifraga, ma sinceramente qui tutti direbbero che è comprensibile, meno comprensibile è il non troncare con l'amante, ma si vede evidentemente che non ti amava per nulla, o molto peggio che lui non sia capace di amare in nessun caso se non di un amore centralizzato verso se stesso. Queste persone hanno sinceri problemi, hanno una famiglia, hanno figli ed amano solo in funzione di se stessi (anche i figli attenzione!), in verità una persona così avrebbe di certo bisogno di un aiuto psicologico molto forte, perchè al di fuori della loro scorza che sembra forte sono debolissimi.
> Tu Lillebe, sei una donna che ha sposato un uomo debolissimo e sei andata tra le braccia di un altro uomo altrettanto debole, perchè la leggerezza alla lunga è uno cudo a questa debolezza, è una giustificazione al fatto che nella vita non si è fato nulla. Non sono cattive le persone così, ma guarda che probabilmente sei tu che sei affascinata da persone non proprio limpide.
> Quando parli del tuo ex amante parli di amore e tante altre vose, guarda che credo che tu fossi allo stesso modo innamorata di tuo marito e lui di te, come l'amante poi, ma questo non blocca la natura dell'uomo, l'amore non cambia per nulla una persona, solo uno forte shock lo può fare.
> Da persona che lo ha vissuto, l'essere vicini alla morte rende le persone meno leggere, fa comprendere bene che la vita è poca.
> ...


Bravo Daniele, ogni giorno la mia stima nei tuoi confronti cresce un pò di più. Credo che il forum avesse bisogno di una persona che sapesse esprimersi e pesare le parole come te. :up:


----------



## ranatan (4 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> come sai sono felicemente sposata e auguro ad alce di ritrovare la serenità con sua moglie.
> so che non sei tu a disporre i tempi e i modi dei castighi ma ogni tre per due tiri in ballo un utente che, a mio parere, è ben lontano da disturbare il forum.
> avendo il vizio di non farmi del tutto i fatti miei lo dico


Se Ignavius è Alce sono davvero contenta di averlo ritrovato! Ho simpatia per lui!


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Se Ignavius è Alce sono davvero contenta di averlo ritrovato! Ho simpatia per lui!


boh a me ricorda più dolorante. chissà a quale numero di birre e sambuche sarà arrivato...
son cose..:mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> boh a me ricorda più dolorante. chissà a quale numero di birre e sambuche sarà arrivato...
> son cose..:mrgreen:


Chi era dolorante? Me lo sono perso...


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Chi era dolorante? Me lo sono perso...


sei giustificata.
dolorante scriveva nel vecchio forum quando tu eri in maternità, ecco perché non lo ricordi.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> come sai sono felicemente sposata e auguro ad alce di ritrovare la serenità con sua moglie.
> so che non sei tu a disporre i tempi e i modi dei castighi ma ogni tre per due tiri in ballo un utente che, a mio parere, è ben lontano da disturbare il forum.
> avendo il vizio di non farmi del tutto i fatti miei  lo dico


lei è una malpensante, perché ho tirato fuori Alce a proposito, non perché fosse Alce. Vogliamo dire Bruja? Diciamo anche Bruja.


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lei è una malpensante, perché ho tirato fuori Alce a proposito, non perché fosse Alce. Vogliamo dire Bruja? Diciamo anche Bruja.


è preferibile non dire più nulla


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ecco, scusa, Lillibe, ma che c'entra?!
> 
> Adesso mi fai dubitare che tu sia una nuova utente con una storia vera.
> 
> ...


 
Certo tu per tirati su frequenti un bel posto di gente allegra!!!:mexican:


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Certo tu per tirati su frequenti un bel posto di gente allegra!!!:mexican:


Lillebe scusa eh, ma la tua firma non è certo da persona allegra


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lillebe, io sarò una persona con problemi, ma sai, anche io sono stato tradito, ma io nei momento di difficoltà non mi sono mai rifugiato in mezzo le braccia altrui. La sensazione che dai tu e che la prima volta tuo marito non ti considerava perchè scopeggiava con un'altra e tu...e tu quindi ti sei consolata con incandescente. 1:1 lui è stato stronzo nel farti passare per fedifraga, ma sinceramente qui tutti direbbero che è comprensibile, meno comprensibile è il non troncare con l'amante, ma si vede evidentemente che non ti amava per nulla, o molto peggio che lui non sia capace di amare in nessun caso se non di un amore centralizzato verso se stesso. Queste persone hanno sinceri problemi, hanno una famiglia, hanno figli ed amano solo in funzione di se stessi (anche i figli attenzione!), in verità una persona così avrebbe di certo bisogno di un aiuto psicologico molto forte, perchè al di fuori della loro scorza che sembra forte sono debolissimi.
> Tu Lillebe, sei una donna che ha sposato un uomo debolissimo e sei andata tra le braccia di un altro uomo altrettanto debole, perchè la leggerezza alla lunga è uno cudo a questa debolezza, è una giustificazione al fatto che nella vita non si è fato nulla. Non sono cattive le persone così, ma guarda che probabilmente sei tu che sei affascinata da persone non proprio limpide.
> Quando parli del tuo ex amante parli di amore e tante altre vose, guarda che credo che tu fossi allo stesso modo innamorata di tuo marito e lui di te, come l'amante poi, ma questo non blocca la natura dell'uomo, l'amore non cambia per nulla una persona, solo uno forte shock lo può fare.
> Da persona che lo ha vissuto, l'essere vicini alla morte rende le persone meno leggere, fa comprendere bene che la vita è poca.
> ...


Tu dovresti difendere me?...
se  non sbaglio sei proprio tu che hai scritto che io sto perdendo valore, valore rispetto a chi poi? mah
Comunque tutte le cose che hai scritto se vai a rileggere i miei post altro non sono il sunto di quello che io avevo già scritto.
Compresa l'indecisione di ricominciare o meno a frequentare il mio amico.
Comprendo tutte le cose che avete scritto riguardo al farlo entrare nel forum, ma anche in questo caso è una questione di pareri personali.
Posso tranquillamente pensarla diversamente da te.
E la penso divcersamente su molte cose , fortunatamente, primo fra tutti che l'amore serve eccome. Sì, io ci credo ancora.
Che stupida eh?


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2010)

non riesco a vedere bene se ha lascella depilata nell'avatar :singleeye:


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lillebe scusa eh, ma la tua firma non è certo da persona allegra


 
Si infatti sei tu che hai detto di essere una persona allegrissima , mica io.


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Tu dovresti difendere me?...
> se  non sbaglio sei proprio tu che hai scritto che io sto perdendo valore, valore rispetto a chi poi? mah
> Comunque tutte le cose che hai scritto se vai a rileggere i miei post altro non sono il sunto di quello che io avevo già scritto.
> Compresa l'indecisione di ricominciare o meno a frequentare il mio amico.
> ...


Lillebe', tu non hai capito una cosa importante ... qui tira di piu' il ruolo della vittima  almeno per un bel po  poi, poi, poi ...

Non so se mi sono capita :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non riesco a vedere bene se ha lascella depilata nell'avatar :singleeye:


... son depilate, son depilate signo'  metti gli occhiali  :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Si infatti sei tu che hai detto di essere una persona allegrissima , mica io.


Moi? Mi sa che ti sbagli... e comunque non capisco l'atteggiamento di stare sulla difensiva. Ho letto la tua firma, il rancore avvelena l'esistenza e non fa rima con serenità.


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... son depilate, son depilate signo'  metti gli occhiali  :mrgreen:


che modi:condom:


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che modi:condom:


Che Occhio :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

LIllebe, allora mi spiace, tu non sai cosa significhi amore se confondi il tuo ex amante con la parola amore, il motivo è più che evidente, pensaci tu a trovarlo!
Ci sono sempre due vie,la via facile e la via giusta...tu hai appena imboccato quella facile, fidati, ti farà tanto ma davvero tanto male e pensa che davanti a tuo marito anche tu sei falsa, perchè ovviamente mentre lui ha avuto la sua tresca può sembrare che anche tu l'abbia avuta...che casino ne verrà fuori, ma l'ammmore può tutto.
Sei in una fase delicata, ma te ne rendi conto? Non credo.


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lillebe', tu non hai capito una cosa importante ... qui tira di piu' il ruolo della vittima  almeno per un bel po  poi, poi, poi ...
> 
> Non so se mi sono capita :mrgreen:


 
Si cara Mariì ma per arrivare dove?.......bohhhh


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Se Ignavius è Alce sono davvero contenta di averlo ritrovato! Ho simpatia per lui!


quoto alla grande ranatan :up: Alce è una persona simpatica e vera e non capisco perchè sia stato bannato per 3 mesi.


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Certo tu per tirati su frequenti un bel posto di gente allegra!!!:mexican:


Fino a che non è apparso il tuo ex-amore (che secondo me ex non è mai stato) non lo avevi mai detto che questo posto è triste... Sarà che te lo ha fatto notare lui?


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Fino a che non è apparso il tuo ex-amore (che secondo me ex non è mai stato) non lo avevi mai detto che questo posto è triste... Sarà che te lo ha fatto notare lui?


Prima frase che indica un condizionamento esterno dal sapere alcune cose...come volevasi dimostrare! Ed è assurdo, io non avevo pensato a questo...estendiamo che molte persone lo pensano e non lo scrivono ed abbiamo la condizione.
è più forte di me, per piacere ma lasciatemelo dire.
C.V.D.


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Moi? Mi sa che ti sbagli... e comunque non capisco l'atteggiamento di stare sulla difensiva. Ho letto la tua firma, il rancore avvelena l'esistenza e non fa rima con serenità.


 
Ma davvero stai scherzando?
mi parli di serenità adesso ? no scusami ma dove sarebbe tutta sta serenità di cui parli?
Mi sembra un forum di pochi eletti e se sbagli zac vieni stroncato.
Ecco perchè sto sulla difensiva mia cara, perchè evidentemente mi sto parando il culo.
Ma la verità è che nemmeno mi va di farlo, chi me lo fa fare?
ho già tanti di quei problemi, mi ci mancano solo quelli del forum e allora partecipo attivamente, faccio polemica, blanda banale e stupida.
Tanto alla fine ben poco cambia.
Son state scritte un mucchio di stronzate.
Aspetta me ne ricordo una "solo gli scarti rimangono per troppo tempo da soli, scritto da Daniele" 
e quindi da questo si dovrebbe dedurre che quelli che vengono cornificati come me e come molti qui dentro sono da buttare al cesso?
Oppure aspetta " se uno è qui dentro non mi sento più libero di dire ciò che penso" , altra stronzata. A me mi si viene a dire che io ho perso di valore, e di molto!!!!  non mi sembra che qualcuno si sia fatto problemi a giudicarmi, perdipiù senza averne alcun titolo.
Ma prego, parlate , parlate pure... se vi stare meglio.


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Fino a che non è apparso il tuo ex-amore (che secondo me ex non è mai stato) non lo avevi mai detto che questo posto è triste... Sarà che te lo ha fatto notare lui?


 
Ahhh adesso ho capito!
vi sentite tutti degli sfigati e se entra qui uno che non è nè cornuto ne traditore non va bene, va cacciato via perchè non è del gruppo!
Ma vi rendete conto?
 cosè un mondo tutto vostro dove potete crogiolarvi nelle vostre disgrazie?
Cosè sono stata infettata dal corpo estraneo? attenti che posso infettarvi tuttiiiiii
Ma dai siete fuori di testa.


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Lillebe, tu non leggi le cose. Rimanere soli dopo una relazione succede...ma rimanere soli perchè lo si rimane a lungo vuol dire che o si è come Quasimodo (brutti quanto la morte), o si è intelligente quanto uno scoiattolo, oppure sinceramente non si vuole relazioni. Chi cerca relazioni e senza subire delusioni rimane solo vuol dire che si pone in maniera sbagliata.
Poi leggi quello che vuoi leggere, ma pensa, un uomo che era tuo amante e che nel frattempo è rimasto sempre solo ci sarà un evidente motivo no? A me salta all'occhio chiro e tondo e di certo non è il pronfondo amore per te che lo ha bloccato.
Impara a pensare male degli altri, perchè il più delle volte ci becchi, impari a pararti il sedere da persone come tuo marito!


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Ma davvero stai scherzando?
> mi parli di serenità adesso ? no scusami ma dove sarebbe tutta sta serenità di cui parli?
> Mi sembra un forum di pochi eletti e se sbagli zac vieni stroncato.
> Ecco perchè sto sulla difensiva mia cara, perchè evidentemente mi sto parando il culo.
> ...




Lascia perdere Lillebe' parliamo di cose e persone allegre va' ... dimmi una cosa: Ma l'Amico "Friz"  oggi dove sta?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Certo tu per tirati su frequenti un bel posto di gente allegra!!!:mexican:


 
la vedo come una specie di volontariato:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Ahhh adesso ho capito!
> vi sentite tutti degli sfigati e se entra qui uno che non è nè cornuto ne traditore non va bene, va cacciato via perchè non è del gruppo!
> Ma vi rendete conto?
> cosè un mondo tutto vostro dove potete crogiolarvi nelle vostre disgrazie?
> ...



Vale anche per me  ?


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Ahhh adesso ho capito!
> vi sentite tutti degli sfigati e se entra qui uno che non è nè cornuto ne traditore non va bene, va cacciato via perchè non è del gruppo!
> Ma vi rendete conto?
> cosè un mondo tutto vostro dove potete crogiolarvi nelle vostre disgrazie?
> ...


parla per te. mai avuto problemi a mostrarmi per quella che sono e non sono maria goretti.


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> LIllebe, allora mi spiace, tu non sai cosa significhi amore se confondi il tuo ex amante con la parola amore, il motivo è più che evidente, pensaci tu a trovarlo!
> Ci sono sempre due vie,la via facile e la via giusta...tu hai appena imboccato quella facile, fidati, ti farà tanto ma davvero tanto male e pensa che davanti a tuo marito anche tu sei falsa, perchè ovviamente mentre lui ha avuto la sua tresca può sembrare che anche tu l'abbia avuta...che casino ne verrà fuori, ma l'ammmore può tutto.
> Sei in una fase delicata, ma te ne rendi conto? Non credo.


 

Daniele ma chi sei l'oracolo???
ma che cosa ti è accaduto per parlare così?
e scusami se nel frattempo che scrivo mi sto dando una bella e forte grattata antisfiga.
Sai comè, da come scrivi sembra che non mi possa aspettare altro che tanto e tanto male ( scongiuri ) grat grat grat
E poi ancora con la storia del fatto ch io possa sembrare come mio marito, ma conta più l'apparenza o la verità???
Sai che cè forse non mi credi. Credi che sia venuta qui a raccontar stronzate. Dai dì la verità. Io il mio amante l'ho sempre tenuto nel taschino a portata di mano... e lui non è rimasto "miracolosamente" single , nooooo è rimasto single perchè era il mio amante segreto.

Io me ne rendo conto benissimo che sono in una fase delicata e infatti sono in una "fase" in una situazione che può evolvere, cambiare. Non vedo perchè devo vedere tutto nero come lo vedi tu.


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> parla per te. mai avuto problemi a mostrarmi per quella che sono e non sono maria goretti.



Na "Santa"? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> parla per te. mai avuto problemi a mostrarmi per quella che sono e non sono maria goretti.


 
Anna scusami 
assolutamente nulla di personal nei  tuoi confronti, nè in quelli di nessuno ma certi discorsi sono perlomeno strani.


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lillebe, tu non leggi le cose. Rimanere soli dopo una relazione succede...ma rimanere soli perchè lo si rimane a lungo vuol dire che *o si è come Quasimodo (brutti quanto la morte),* o si è intelligente quanto uno scoiattolo, oppure sinceramente non si vuole relazioni. Chi cerca relazioni e senza subire delusioni rimane solo vuol dire che si pone in maniera sbagliata.
> Poi leggi quello che vuoi leggere, ma pensa, un uomo che era tuo amante e che nel frattempo è rimasto sempre solo ci sarà un evidente motivo no? A me salta all'occhio chiro e tondo e di certo non è il pronfondo amore per te che lo ha bloccato.
> Impara a pensare male degli altri, perchè il più delle volte ci becchi, impari a pararti il sedere da persone come tuo marito!


vorrei avere avuto io solo un quarto del suo potenziale letterario... e per quanto mi interessa della vita mi sarei sentita la più bella figa del pianeta.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Ahhh adesso ho capito!
> vi sentite tutti degli sfigati e se entra qui uno che non è nè cornuto ne traditore non va bene, va cacciato via perchè non è del gruppo!
> Ma vi rendete conto?
> cosè un mondo tutto vostro dove potete crogiolarvi nelle vostre disgrazie?
> ...


 
Stai rileggendo a tuo uso e consumo una critica molto pacata, consentimelo, non a te, né al tuo ex(?)amante, ma ad un uso del forum che è stato fatto in passato in modo improprio, e per quanto tale a me e ad altri urta.

Siamo degli sfigatoni?! Lo diceva già Groucho Marx: "Non frequenterei mai un club dove ammettessero uno come me!"


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la vedo come una specie di volontariato:rotfl:


 
Infatti lo avevo pensato anch'io.
Probabilmente lo fai a fin  di bene, sennò non si spiega.


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lascia perdere Lillebe' parliamo di cose e persone allegre va' ... dimmi una cosa: Ma l'Amico "Friz"  oggi dove sta?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
L'amico Friz , per la gioia di molti qui dentro è uscita dal forum, sai comè non si sentiva a casa, lui le corna non le porta.


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Anna scusami
> assolutamente nulla di personal nei tuoi confronti, nè in quelli di nessuno ma certi discorsi sono perlomeno strani.


io non faccio discorsi strani, sono estremamente chiara.
volevo solo dirti che per me non c'è nessun problema se porti qui il tuo ex o anche benny hill.


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lillebe, tu non leggi le cose. Rimanere soli dopo una relazione succede...ma rimanere soli perchè lo si rimane a lungo vuol dire che o si è come Quasimodo (brutti quanto la morte), o si è intelligente quanto uno scoiattolo, oppure sinceramente non si vuole relazioni. Chi cerca relazioni e senza subire delusioni rimane solo vuol dire che si pone in maniera sbagliata.
> Poi leggi quello che vuoi leggere, ma pensa, un uomo che era tuo amante e che nel frattempo è rimasto sempre solo ci sarà un evidente motivo no? A me salta all'occhio chiro e tondo e di certo non è il pronfondo amore per te che lo ha bloccato.
> Impara a pensare male degli altri, perchè il più delle volte ci becchi, impari a pararti il sedere da persone come tuo marito!


 
caro Daniele
devi aver saltato qualche post , perchè io avevo scritto che lui in questi due anni che non ci siamo sentiti è stato fidanzato, poi la sua storia è finita . Insomma la sua vita è andata avanti , anche senza di me e questo era inevitabile.
In questo caso l'amore , il suo, lo ha dimostrato lasciandomi la completa libertà di decidere e di tornare dalla mia famiglia, senza interferire e senza mettermi davanti a scelte impossibili.
Non so se lo puoi capire o se ti fa più piacere giudicarlo diversamente.
Ripeto che molto dipende dalle nostre esperienze e fino a un certo punto vediamo le cose come vogliamo vederle. 
Poi la realtà, come vedi, comè accaduto a tutti noi qui, ti si pianta davanti agli occhi e non puoi far finta di niente. 

Non capisco davvero perchè lo giudichi così male, ma sarei felice se volessi spiegarti meglio . e puoi farlo serenamente lui non è più nel forum adesso.


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non faccio discorsi strani, sono estremamente chiara.
> volevo solo dirti che per me non c'è nessun problema se porti qui il tuo ex o anche benny hill.


La tua intelligenza parla per te.
Lo avevo capito.
grazie.


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stai rileggendo a tuo uso e consumo una critica molto pacata, consentimelo, non a te, né al tuo ex(?)amante, ma ad un uso del forum che è stato fatto in passato in modo improprio, e per quanto tale a me e ad altri urta.
> 
> Siamo degli sfigatoni?! Lo diceva già Groucho Marx: "Non frequenterei mai un club dove ammettessero uno come me!"


ma no dai.. solo che a tratti sembriamo il gruppo autogestito di ma che colpa abbiamo noi di verdone...:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> L'amico Friz , per la gioia di molti qui dentro è uscita dal forum, sai comè non si sentiva a casa, lui *le corna* non le porta.



... io le porto alla Cochi e Renato: le porto alla bella marinara   ricordi?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y_k2bq0Wtk



E poi qua ci stanno anche quelli/e che le corna le hanno messe/regalate


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Non capisco davvero perchè lo giudichi così male, ma sarei felice se volessi spiegarti meglio . e puoi farlo serenamente lui non è più nel forum adesso.


 
ti dico quel che penso io, al riguardo, visto che lo chiedi.
Un uomo che "circumnaviga" intorno ad un ex sposata è un uomo con qualche difficoltà a impegnarsi in un progetto tutto suo, o magari anche senza particolare VOGLIA di farlo. Non c'è niente di male, ciascuno fa le sue scelte.

Pero' imputare la cosa all'AMMORE mi sembra presti il fianco a qualche ingenuità di troppo.

Quanto al tono tra di voi esprime un quid di troppa intimità non parametrata a scelte concrete di vita, per cui evoca una leggerezza un po' urtante per chi qui ha messo in gioco famiglie e vita.

Tu mi potrai dire: dal di fuori voi che ne sapete? Nulla, appunto


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Bè adesso vi saluto e vi ringrazio ho trascorso un'oretta davvero piacevole. il confronto è sempre stimolante.

Buona giornata.


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non faccio discorsi strani, sono estremamente chiara.
> volevo solo dirti che per me non c'è nessun problema se porti qui il tuo ex o anche benny hill.



... piu' siamo e meglio e', giusto Anna  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Bè adesso vi saluto e vi ringrazio ho trascorso un'oretta davvero piacevole. il confronto è sempre stimolante.
> 
> Buona giornata.


Dove vai?  noi/io vogliamo "Friz" 


ANNAAAA organizziamo un gruppo di accoglienza per FRIZ dddai


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2010)

*MAH! ... alla fine poi tutto si e' risolto CON:*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTLWy0ssBgw


:carneval::rotfl::carneval:​


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ti dico quel che penso io, al riguardo, visto che lo chiedi.
> Un uomo che "circumnaviga" intorno ad un ex sposata è un uomo con qualche difficoltà a impegnarsi in un progetto tutto suo, o magari anche senza particolare VOGLIA di farlo. Non c'è niente di male, ciascuno fa le sue scelte.
> 
> Pero' imputare la cosa all'AMMORE mi sembra presti il fianco a qualche ingenuità di troppo.
> ...


ma no sai.. io piuttosto penso che sia uno che non si accontenta. è tornata lei. stop. per certi amori il tempo che passa è niente. mi viene in mente brucio nel vento di soldini.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Bè adesso vi saluto e vi ringrazio ho trascorso un'oretta davvero piacevole. il confronto è sempre stimolante.
> 
> Buona giornata.


 Vedi ...ti senti una contro tutti senza motivo.
Puoi non condividere i post di alcuni, ma questo atteggiamento non mi sembra giustificato se non ...dal desiderio di "difendere" chi tu hai invitato a partecipare e che ha suscitato polemiche semplicemente in base all'esperienza negativa passata in molti casi.
E anche in questo ti ha tolto libertà.
E' chiaro che se sai di esser letta da una persona con cui ti rapporti nella vita perdi di libertà di esprimere tutto e anche di autoanalisi (figuriamoci se si aggiunge la partecipazione!!)
Capisco che è talmente un bel posto che la voglia di condividerlo venga...


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Lillebe, allora!!! Io di errori ne ho fatti eccome, e come uomo ne sono uscito pagando di mia spontanea volontà.
Quando si diviene amanti si è consci che la persona accanto a noi è impegnata, lui non piace perchè è stato comunque l'amante, amore o no che ci sia anche se ti ha consolato ha anche usato il suo pitone nel frattempo.
Siccome l'amico consolatore l'ho conosciuto e ci ha provato con la mia prima ex  e lei non ci stette...perchè aveva già il suo ricco dentista ho conoscenza della situazione e non temere, non sono mica stronzi, non sono mica scopatori e basta, ma sanno che ascoltando e consolando (cosa che occupa poco sforzo, fidati) possono avere quello che vogliono.
Perchè sono convinto di questo? Perchè in questo forum è entrato alla grande dimostrando la sua totale leggerezza nel confronto dei rapporti, una leggerezza che per amanti è perfetta, ma è un passaporto a ben altro in un rapporto serio, non dico che non sia stato brillante, anzi, ti dirò che lo è stato troppo e questo mi ha fatto capire moltissime cose.
Sinceramente...ha fatto l'impressione del classico consolatore come quello che conoscevo, uguale uguale, medesima sensazione.
Posso chiederti una cosa? Tuo marito era brillante allo stesso modo?


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> non mi sembra che qualcuno si sia fatto problemi a giudicarmi, perdipiù senza averne alcun titolo.
> Ma prego, parlate , parlate pure... se vi stare meglio.


Cara Lillebe questo è un forum, si viene qui perchè si hanno delle cose da dire o delle cose da sentire. Il confronto, fra adulti, è questo. Non mi pare di averti mai contestata per il contenuto, la forma ultimamente mi lascia un po' perplessa, così come l'intervento di Incandescente. Mia personalissima opinione, contestabile quanto e come vuoi.


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la vedo come una specie di volontariato:rotfl:


:carneval:


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lillebe, allora!!! Io di errori ne ho fatti eccome, e come uomo ne sono uscito pagando di mia spontanea volontà.
> Quando si diviene amanti si è consci che la persona accanto a noi è impegnata, lui non piace perchè è stato comunque l'amante, amore o no che ci sia anche se ti ha consolato ha anche usato il suo pitone nel frattempo.
> Siccome l'amico consolatore l'ho conosciuto e ci ha provato con la mia prima ex e lei non ci stette...perchè aveva già il suo ricco dentista ho conoscenza della situazione e non temere, non sono mica stronzi, non sono mica scopatori e basta, ma sanno che ascoltando e consolando (cosa che occupa poco sforzo, fidati) possono avere quello che vogliono.
> Perchè sono convinto di questo? Perchè in questo forum è entrato alla grande dimostrando la sua totale leggerezza nel confronto dei rapporti, una leggerezza che per amanti è perfetta, ma è un passaporto a ben altro in un rapporto serio, non dico che non sia stato brillante, anzi, ti dirò che lo è stato troppo e questo mi ha fatto capire moltissime cose.
> ...


 
Si mio marito è brillante allo stesso modo, a suo modo ancor di più. La tua analisi trova riscontri?


----------



## giobbe (4 Marzo 2010)

*Lillebe*

Lillebe, non te la prendere per queste scaramucce, son cose da niente.
 Verena ha espresso un disagio, non dice che non si può avere simpatie per un utente, ma che per evitare casini è meglio che siano scritte in MP e non in pubblico.
 Effettivamente c'è il rischio che queste situazioni possano provocare casini, per esempio un uomo potrebbe flertare pubblicamente con una donna per fare ingelosire un'altra e cose del genere.
 Non è nulla di grave, Verena ha solo espresso un disagio in base all'esperienza passata del forum.
 Chi deve decidere riguardo a queste cose è lo Staff: aspettiamo la sua decisione.
 Son piccoli particolari che riguardano la linea che lo Staff vuole dare al forum.
 Per esempio nel vecchio furum erano consentiti i cloni ma questo fatto creava un clima di sospetto nei riguardi dei nuovi arrivati e per questo lo Staff ha eliminato i cloni (o li ha resi riconoscibili a tutti come nel caso di Sgargiula).
 Verena non ce l'ha con te, praticamente ha espresso un disagio allo Staff riguardo alla linea di conduzione del forum.


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Lillebe, non te la prendere per queste scaramucce, son cose da niente.
> Verena ha espresso un disagio, non dice che non si può avere simpatie per un utente, ma che per evitare casini è meglio che siano scritte in MP e non in pubblico.
> Effettivamente c'è il rischio che queste situazioni possano provocare casini, per esempio un uomo potrebbe flertare pubblicamente con una donna per fare ingelosire un'altra e cose del genere.
> Non è nulla di grave, Verena ha solo espresso un disagio in base all'esperienza passata del forum.
> ...


 

Ci mancava che ce l'avesse con me!
comunque a questo punto lo staff può solo decidere di bannare me, visto che lui se nè già andato di sua volontà e senza nemmeno dirmelo.
Evidentemente ha capito meglio e prima di me che aria tira su questo forum.
Sai che ti dico, oggi mi sono abbastanza divertita ma mi sono anche resa conto di quanto siano inutili certi confronti. E' davvero troppo difficile che le persone riescano a capire davvero attraverso una condivisione come questa , la realtà che una persona vive e come.
Quindi nel frattempo  che decidiate se darmi il benservito oppure no, io rifletterò se ha ancora senso rimanere oppure no.
Semplice no?


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Lillebe, allora se tuo marito è brillante in questo modo comprendo bene che ti piace il tipo di uomo non proprio affidabile! Tu dirai, perchè? Ma ti dico io, perchè uno brillante dovrebbe stare "solo" con te? Io rifuggo le persone insicure per esempio, chi mi tradì lo era ed ho capito che il tradimento può essere un modo di tali persone per trovare sicurezze fuori. Magari mi farebbe piacere una persona che si appoggia a me, mi farebbe sentire importante e poi...meglio evitare gli errori del passato capendo che certe cose non si hanno da fare.


----------



## giobbe (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Ci mancava che ce l'avesse con me!
> comunque a questo punto lo staff può solo decidere di bannare me, visto che lui se nè già andato di sua volontà e senza nemmeno dirmelo.
> Evidentemente ha capito meglio e prima di me che aria tira su questo forum.
> Sai che ti dico, oggi mi sono abbastanza divertita ma mi sono anche resa conto di quanto siano inutili certi confronti. E' davvero troppo difficile che le persone riescano a capire davvero attraverso una condivisione come questa , la realtà che una persona vive e come.
> ...



Lo Staff non bannerà nessuno.
Non esiste ancora questa "regola" o raccomandazione.
Allo Staff spetta decidere se introdurla oppure no per il futuro.
Son problemi dello Staff, nulla di importante.
Tu rimani con noi che sei una bella persona. :up:


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lillebe, allora se tuo marito è brillante in questo modo comprendo bene che ti piace il tipo di uomo non proprio affidabile! Tu dirai, perchè? Ma ti dico io, perchè uno brillante dovrebbe stare "solo" con te? Io rifuggo le persone insicure per esempio, chi mi tradì lo era ed ho capito che il tradimento può essere un modo di tali persone per trovare sicurezze fuori. Magari mi farebbe piacere una persona che si appoggia a me, mi farebbe sentire importante e poi...meglio evitare gli errori del passato capendo che certe cose non si hanno da fare.


Daniele scusa , quindi tutte le persone che stanno fedelmente con la loro compagna/o, si presume che siano pedanti e noiose?
Anch'io mi reputo una persona brillante e simpatica ( sono certa che sarete d'accordo ) ma non automaticamente sono per questo una traditrice.
Parli di insicurezze ma chi non ne ha? chi più chi meno, chi tradisce e chi si becca le corna. Non è tutto così automatico.
Ed io sinceramente non credo proprio che mio marito mi abbia tradita perchè è un insicuro, magari esattamente per il motivo opposto.
Chissà...


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Lo Staff non bannerà nessuno.
> Non esiste ancora questa "regola" o raccomandazione.
> Allo Staff spetta decidere se introdurla oppure no per il futuro.
> Son problemi dello Staff, nulla di importante.
> Tu rimani con noi che sei una bella persona. :up:


 
Bella? in che senso? ti piace la mia ascella?
ti assicuro che è depilata e anche deodorata 
per chi avesse qualche dubbio....


----------



## lillebe. (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lillebe, allora se tuo marito è brillante in questo modo comprendo bene che ti piace il tipo di uomo non proprio affidabile! Tu dirai, perchè? Ma ti dico io, perchè uno brillante dovrebbe stare "solo" con te? Io rifuggo le persone insicure per esempio, chi mi tradì lo era ed ho capito che il tradimento può essere un modo di tali persone per trovare sicurezze fuori. Magari mi farebbe piacere una persona che si appoggia a me, mi farebbe sentire importante e poi...meglio evitare gli errori del passato capendo che certe cose non si hanno da fare.


 

Tu non ti reputi una persona brillante Daniele?
cosè dobbiamo andare a caccia degli scarti perchè gli uominbi brillanti sono tutti inaffidabili?

voglio morire


----------



## giobbe (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Daniele scusa , quindi tutte le persone che stanno fedelmente con la loro compagna/o, si presume che siano pedanti e noiose?
> Anch'io mi reputo una persona brillante e simpatica ( sono certa che sarete d'accordo ) ma non automaticamente sono per questo una traditrice.
> Parli di insicurezze ma chi non ne ha? chi più chi meno, chi tradisce e chi si becca le corna. Non è tutto così automatico.
> Ed io sinceramente non credo proprio che mio marito mi abbia tradita perchè è un insicuro, *magari esattamente per il motivo opposto.*
> Chissà...


È ben probabile.
Il denaro e il potere danno una sensazione di onnipotenza e si tradisce semplicemente perché "ne abbiamo la possibilità".
Il Re David nonostante avesse un casino di mogli e concubine ha commesso adulterio con la moglie di un suo soldato sempicemente perché lui era il re e si credeva chissacosa.


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Lillebe, non te la prendere per queste scaramucce, son cose da niente.
> Verena ha espresso un disagio, non dice che non si può avere simpatie per un utente, ma che per evitare casini è meglio che siano scritte in MP e non in pubblico.
> Effettivamente c'è il rischio che queste situazioni possano provocare casini, *per esempio un uomo potrebbe flertare pubblicamente con una donna per fare ingelosire un'altra e cose del genere.*
> Non è nulla di grave, Verena ha solo espresso un disagio in base all'esperienza passata del forum.
> ...


che non sarebbero cmq affari miei, nostri o tuoi. no?


----------



## Staff (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> .......comunque a questo punto lo staff può solo decidere di bannare me, visto che lui se nè già andato di sua volontà e senza nemmeno dirmelo.
> .........





giobbe ha detto:


> Lo Staff non bannerà nessuno.
> Non esiste ancora questa "regola" o raccomandazione.
> Allo Staff spetta decidere se introdurla oppure no per il futuro.
> Son problemi dello Staff, nulla di importante.
> ................


A meno che non si veda stravolgere la linea del forum tramutandola in una chat, come già detto in passato, nulla osta che sia presente anche altro utente che possa esser messo in relazione con chi ha postato la propria storia, magari facendo partecipi gli altri utenti della propria visuale.

L'eventuale limitazione che l'ingresso di una persona, che in qualche maniera si relaziona ad altro utente, è riferibile solo a chi ha il rapporto con questa, non si vede come potrebbe limitare altri utenti per i quali rimane un anonimo come gli altri.

Invitiamo quindi a non creare problemi inesistenti nè a dare giudizi sul ruolo che chi entra possa avere con riferimento ad altri utenti, sempre che, come detto sopra, non si verifichino alterazioni nello scorrere dei thread o scontri dovuti ai suddetti rapporti personali.

Nel qual caso saremo noi stessi ad intervenire ed avvisare gli interessati.


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Lillebe, tu hai una idea di brillante che non è quella che magari tutti hanno! Una persona brillante può sembrarlo o esserlo. La differenza è molto sottile ma c'è. Una persona davero brillante non ha bisogno di apparire, è e basta. Sa trattare con la gente senza sembrare magari un narciso, sa essere sicuro quanto basta senza passare alla presunzione e via dicendo. Tu pensi che tuo marito non fosse un insicuro? Sei proprio sicura che non avesse bisogno di tante piccole conferme esterne, da donne, da lavoro e quant'altro.
Molto spesso si pensa brillante una persona che per bisogno di conferme agisce in modo di averle, non perchè lo è e basta.
Difficile da spiegare, ma chi appare troppo certo di se, troppo sicuro è probabilmente insicuro.
Lillebe, poi pensi che tutti quelli che non sono brillanti come pensi tu siano degli scarti? Allora l'umanità è piena davvero di scarti, persone che non valgono nulla visto che magari fanno cose stupende e guarda un poco...nessuno le esalta per quello che hanno fatto!
Essere brillanti non necessariamente è essere una bella persona o persona sinceramente di successo, potrebbe essere brillante perchè un Diamante raro...oppure un pezzo di vetraccio che luccica comunque.
Per esempio ci sono persone "deboli" che sono molto ma molto meglio delle cosiddette persone "brillanti", persone che sanno dare tantissimo e fare tantissime cose senza per forza apparire.


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Bella? in che senso? ti piace la mia ascella?
> ti assicuro che è depilata e anche deodorata
> per chi avesse qualche dubbio....


in questo caso hai il mio pieno appoggio...l'igiene innanzi tutto:singleeye:


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Tu non ti reputi una persona brillante Daniele?
> cosè dobbiamo andare a caccia degli scarti perchè gli uominbi brillanti sono tutti inaffidabili?
> 
> voglio morire


ma chi lo dice che un uomo _non brillante_ è uno scarto?!
Esiste un unico MODELLO di uomo attraente? E quale modello sarebbe?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma chi lo dice che un uomo _non brillante_ è uno scarto?!
> Esiste un unico MODELLO di uomo attraente? E quale modello sarebbe?!


 E' anche da capire cosa si intende per ...brillante...


----------



## giobbe (5 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Bella? in che senso? ti piace la mia ascella?
> ti assicuro che è depilata e anche deodorata
> per chi avesse qualche dubbio....


	 	 Intendevo bellezza interiore, comunque hai una bella ascella.


----------



## giobbe (5 Marzo 2010)

Staff ha detto:


> A meno che non si veda stravolgere la linea del forum tramutandola in una chat, come già detto in passato, nulla osta che sia presente anche altro utente che possa esser messo in relazione con chi ha postato la propria storia, magari facendo partecipi gli altri utenti della propria visuale.
> 
> L'eventuale limitazione che l'ingresso di una persona, che in qualche maniera si relaziona ad altro utente, è riferibile solo a chi ha il rapporto con questa, non si vede come potrebbe limitare altri utenti per i quali rimane un anonimo come gli altri.
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSY6SGrJyyU


----------



## MK (5 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una persona brillante può sembrarlo o esserlo. La differenza è molto sottile ma c'è. *Una persona davero brillante non ha bisogno di apparire, è e basta*. Sa trattare con la gente senza sembrare magari un narciso, sa essere sicuro quanto basta senza passare alla presunzione e via dicendo.


 
Proprio così.


----------



## lillebe. (5 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Intendevo bellezza interiore, comunque hai una bella ascella.


 
Guarda che avevo capito !!! la mia era una battuta!!! :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Marzo 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Bella? in che senso? ti piace la mia ascella?
> ti assicuro che è depilata e anche deodorata
> per chi avesse qualche dubbio....


 voio vede' :mrgreen:


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2010)

*...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' anche da capire cosa si intende per ...brillante...


Già, spesso i brillanti sono anche "di sintesi"...
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2010)

*Anna A*

Cito dal tuo post:
"parla per te. mai avuto problemi a mostrarmi per quella che sono e non sono maria goretti."

E per quel che vale anche Maria Goretti ci ha messo un po' per salite agli altari, con qualche spinta sociopolitica, che decidesse se davvero la sua fosse santità da martirio o umana paura... 
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quoto in toto. Pero' il brainstorming aveva senso e funzionalità per te e per noi finché segreto. Una volta rivelato, beh...non ha piu' funzionato nello stesso modo.


Naturalmente, e la mia é stata una scelta personale in cui il conoscermi da tempo avrebbe potuto in qualche modo creare delle pregiudiziali, se fossi stata un nick sconosciuto sarei probabilmente entrata in coppia.
Comunque, come ha ben detto Minerva non c'é molto da aggiungere ai fatti se non che il forum mi ha reso il servizio di conoscere risvolti che non avrei potuto presumere senza la dialettica impostata in quel caso, e soprattutto, ho avuto la fortuna di apprezzare la capacità percettiva, la sensibilità e la correttezza dell'utenza storica del forum... qualche impaccio l'ho avuto dalle "nouvelles  vagues", ma la loro valenza era proprio da "vagues", che come ben sai, hanno la caratteristica  delle risacche, vanno e vengono ......
Bruja


----------



## Daniele (6 Marzo 2010)

Brillantezza!!! Molte donne ci cascano sul brillante da due soldi che brilluccica come un diamante, molti uomini dicono che se ti sai vendere bene fai di tutto. Gran parte delle persone brillanti che conosciamo semplicemente sembrano, non sono! Mio padre sembrava una persona brillante, ma essendo morto come è morto ha dimostrato solo di essere una pubblicità ingannevole, ha dimostrato che quello che insegnava non valeva un tubo, il mio professore di storia e fliosofia, invece dall'esterno non sembrava questo gran vincente...peccato che lo era eccome, aveva una testa incredibile.
Quindi sono convinto che molta gente confonda l'essere brillanti con l'apparire brillanti, Lillebe, tuo marito per quello che ha fatto brillante non lo è di certo ha sempre e solo mostrato di esserlo, ma se tu lo reputi ancora tale allora sarai schiava dei tuoi errori.
Perchè? Perchè tu hai sposato tuo marito, ci hai fatto una famiglia e figli tu con lui, sei andata molto oltre al fidanzamento, periodo in cui si può valutare se volere qualcosa con quella persona.
Gli ipersicuri di sè nascondono sempre qualcosa, nascondono profonde debolezze che non hanno il coraggio di affrontare, sono allroa brillanti o dei deboli?


----------

